# Yo Ho Ho!  Recruiting Spelljamming Pirates and Roguish Sorts to fill Openings!



## Rystil Arden (Feb 9, 2007)

This is a recruiting thread to pick up new characters for my Shards of Memory game, which has lost a bunch of players to attrition.

The game is Shards of Memory, an exploration-based Neo-Spelljamming game.

Conveniently, some of the AWOL players, and much of the ship's crew, have just been killed, and the remaining characters have managed to limp to Jhaar, a rough-and-tumble outpost on the edge of unexplored Wildspace and far from any civilised lands.   

Your character is either a resident or visitor to Jhaar, hence the thread title--what sort of checkered past would bring someone to move so far from the comforts of anything familiar?  Each new character should have something interesting in their backstory, and I won't necessarily select on a first-come basis if we get a lot of applicants.

I'm looking for 5th-level characters, using my new races and base classes (flavourful balanced gestalts, foundhere--you want the second .zip for classes, first for some random background info with races, etc).

I want you to roll for stats at www.invisiblecastle.com *but* don't roll those stats yet!  I've been burned before on this, so please link me to a d20 roll using the name you want to use to roll your stats, and when I post to indicate I've seen it, then you can roll stats.  Because my gestalt classes often need a bit higher stats all around, I have slightly different rolling rules--you still use 4d6.takeHighest(3), but roll 7 stats instead of 6.  You can then drop the stat you don't like.  Also, hopeless rules are a bit more lenient--if you don't roll at least a 15 in any stat, or if your stat bonuses don't add up to at least +2, you can reroll.  Canny players on the borderline who want to reroll can drop the highest roll and put themselves into hopelessness if that would do so.

I think that's it, but please ask any questions you can think of!

Oh, wait--your first question is going to be money, but that will depend on your character--different places have different purchasing rules.  You will _probably_ be using the Jhaar purchasing rules, but maybe not depending on your backstories--we'll see!

Also of random note, in character, the characters are actually doing this recruitment, and they specifically are looking for at least one healer, so picking someone who can heal a bit might help your chances if nobody else does (and there are definitely a few healing classes with _very_ good reasons to stay somewhere like Jhaar).


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 9, 2007)

Wow...this looks really cool!

It'll take me some time, gotta go over these files and come up with a good concept to do it all justice with. How long are you recruiting, and what PC's are already in the party?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 9, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Wow...this looks really cool!
> 
> It'll take me some time, gotta go over these files and come up with a good concept to do it all justice with. How long are you recruiting, and what PC's are already in the party?



 I'm recruiting as long as it takes.  The two remaining PCs are a Rowaini Troubadour and an Altanian Arcanist (which may mean nothing to you yet  ).  They also have a few live former PCs--a Dolathi Swashbuckler, a Dolathi Eldritch Infiltrator, and a Larakese Samurai (I believe several of them have been level-drained and/or badly Charisma-drained though).  Finally, there are a few NPCs on the ship, but they're generally low level.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 9, 2007)

RA,
I have heard many good things about your games and would love the opportunity to play.


----------



## Kralin Thornberry (Feb 9, 2007)

Oooooooooooooooooooooooo spelljammer!  Love me some spelljammer!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 9, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> RA,
> I have heard many good things about your games and would love the opportunity to play.



 I can't guarantee a spot to all applicants (though right now there aren't too many applicants yet, so chances looks good ), but just give me a d20 roll and you can get started rolling stats--it may be worth it to roll before picking a class (even if you roll the same point buy [36 for this example], some of my classes would be better served by polarised rolls like 18 18 12 8 8 8, whereas some would work better with 14 14 14 14 14 14, for example).


----------



## Kralin Thornberry (Feb 9, 2007)

RA,

Is it necessary to play one of your races, or is just human an option?  I'm just asking before I start anything.  Of course, it is Spelljammer.....


----------



## Fenris (Feb 9, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I can't guarantee a spot to all applicants (though right now there aren't too many applicants yet, so chances looks good ), but just give me a d20 roll and you can get started rolling stats--it may be worth it to roll before picking a class (even if you roll the same point buy [36 for this example], some of my classes would be better served by polarised rolls like 18 18 12 8 8 8, whereas some would work better with 14 14 14 14 14 14, for example).





You got it:

d20 Roll for RA's NeoSpelljammer Game (1d20=19)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 9, 2007)

Kralin Thornberry said:
			
		

> RA,
> 
> Is it necessary to play one of your races, or is just human an option?  I'm just asking before I start anything.  Of course, it is Spelljammer.....



 You can't be a Human, but if you've read up on the races, you'd see that there's absolutely no reason you'd want to be a Human, since all the races are balanced with each other and decidedly stronger than Human.  You could be, for instance, a Rowaini, though, which is highly similar to human (it has all the Human stuff, plus more), as do several of the other races.  All said, Rowaini, Altanians, Larakese, Narlsemen, Praetors, Valsians, and Sacra are all somewhat similar to humans.

As to it being Spelljammer--it's Neo-Spelljammer (a name I made up myself), which means that although it has all the same awesome Crystal Sphere, Phlogiston, Wildspace, Spelljamming Helms, and more, you shouldn't be surprised not to see the Astromundi Cluster or the Rock of Bral, for instance.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 9, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> You got it:
> 
> d20 Roll for RA's NeoSpelljammer Game (1d20=19)



 Alright, you're good to roll stats under that name


----------



## Fenris (Feb 9, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Alright, you're good to roll stats under that name





I did OK   

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=866455


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 9, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> I did OK
> 
> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=866455



 I'll say!  Remember you'll start at a level where you have a stat raise, though it won't matter for the moment unless you decide to bump the 9 to 10.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 9, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'll say!  Remember you'll start at a level where you have a stat raise, though it won't matter for the moment unless you decide to bump the 9 to 10.





I have a 17 that's itching to bump up. But in looking at your classes. I need those stats! I am still looking and ruminating. Any other guidlines on the exisiting party's needs or conflicts? I was looking at a Champion (especially with those rolls) but wanted to avoid other conflicts due to the nature of the class.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 9, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> I have a 17 that's itching to bump up. But in looking at your classes. I need those stats! I am still looking and ruminating. Any other guidlines on the exisiting party's needs or conflicts? I was looking at a Champion (especially with those rolls) but wanted to avoid other conflicts due to the nature of the class.



 D'oh!  How could I miss the 17   I'm dumb


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 9, 2007)

@Guidelines--Although the group does want at least one person who can heal, they're desperate, and they'll take what they can get.  They're going to Jhaar, which could be described as the 'Mos Eisley Cantina' of the area (in other words, a "Wretched Hive of Scum and Villainy").  Now, that doesn't mean they'll find only evil scum there (after all, Luke did find Han and Chewie in such a place), but I'm more concerned with fitting the character in organically to the setting than making a perfectly balanced group--actually, something is likely to happen in a while that might render such a thing moot anyway


----------



## pallandrome (Feb 9, 2007)

Here be my roll. I'm kinda new to the invisible castle thing, so here's hoping it works out.

I wanna be the ship Chaplain! Also, if an Animist were to choose the Albatross as his totemic patron, should he perhaps not mention that to notoriously suspicious spelljammer sailors?


d20 Roll for RA's NeoSpelljammer Game (1d20=16)


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's my d20 roll...

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=866543


----------



## Gli'jar (Feb 9, 2007)

After a quick read of the two files I am quite interested. Here is my d20 role on Invisible Castle.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 9, 2007)

pallandrome said:
			
		

> Here be my roll. I'm kinda new to the invisible castle thing, so here's hoping it works out.
> 
> I wanna be the ship Chaplain! Also, if an Animist were to choose the Albatross as his totemic patron, should he perhaps not mention that to notoriously suspicious spelljammer sailors?
> 
> ...



 Maybe he should--in which case, maybe they'd maroon him on Jhaar before going into dangerous uncharted Wildspace   I see your roll--you're good to roll stats!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 9, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Here's my d20 roll...
> 
> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=866543



 Alrighty, checked your history, and you're good to go also


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 9, 2007)

Gli'jar said:
			
		

> After a quick read of the two files I am quite interested. Here is my d20 role on Invisible Castle.



 And you're good to go too!


----------



## Gli'jar (Feb 9, 2007)

First stat role Dropping the 17 I think puts me in the class of being hopeless with stat bonuses adding up to -2.

Second stat role Dropping the lowest makes it a keeper.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 9, 2007)

Gli'jar said:
			
		

> First stat role Dropping the 17 I think puts me in the class of being hopeless with stat bonuses adding up to -2.
> 
> Second stat role Dropping the lowest makes it a keeper.



 Yup, the first one is hopeless--second is good!


----------



## pallandrome (Feb 9, 2007)

Here is my incredibly not so impressive stats *grin*
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=866746


Typical of my stat rolls actually.

This puts me at...

Str 12
Dex 10
Con 13
Int 15
Wis 20
Cha 6

I figure he's a right evil looking bastard, with a foul mouth and a fouler temper to boot. Not EVIL mind you, just not nice. Probably would fit right in is said scum/villainy hive.

Ok, for some reason, the roll isn't showing up. Lord knows why. My only defense is why on gods green earth would I make up rolls like THIS?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 9, 2007)

pallandrome said:
			
		

> Here is my incredibly not so impressive stats *grin*
> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=866746
> 
> 
> ...



 You forgot to drop lowest.  The first one is super super hopeless when you drop lowest (wow, you have two 6s!).  #2 is (15, 14, 17, 14, 12, 16, 15), so you can drop the 12.


----------



## pallandrome (Feb 9, 2007)

TECHNICALLY the first one fit inside the rules. total of a +3 bonus, and at least one score above 15. But hey, sure, twist my arm and I'll take that second set 

Puts me scores at...

Str 17
Dex 13
Con 16
Int 16
Wis 22
Cha 14

But dammit, I'm still a right ugly bastard. Just charmin, yanno? Like a friendly barnicle or something...


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 9, 2007)

Stupid Invisible Castle...how the heck d'ya make it roll 7 times?

Here's my link to my first try...pretty lackluster, though nothing horrible. But it only rolled six times... http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=866762

So now what? Drop the 15, call it hopeless and try again? Or roll another 4d6(3 highest) all by itself?

Edit: Blast my impatience...now I see how to do it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 9, 2007)

pallandrome said:
			
		

> TECHNICALLY the first one fit inside the rules. total of a +3 bonus, and at least one score above 15. But hey, sure, twist my arm and I'll take that second set
> 
> Puts me scores at...
> 
> ...



 Huh?  You don't get to keep the numbers you rolled because you forgot to drop the lowest (this is why some of your rolls were above 18).  I recalculated the first and second rolls for you correctly, and the first is super-hopeless, with the second coming out to 15, 14, 17, 14, 16, 15


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 9, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Stupid Invisible Castle...how the heck d'ya make it roll 7 times?
> 
> Here's my link to my first try...pretty lackluster, though nothing horrible. But it only rolled six times... http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=866762
> 
> ...



 Roll one more singular 4d6.takeHighest(3) by itself.  If it isn't at least 15, you can drop and roll again.


----------



## pallandrome (Feb 9, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Huh?  You don't get to keep the numbers you rolled because you forgot to drop the lowest (this is why some of your rolls were above 18).  I recalculated the first and second rolls for you correctly, and the first is super-hopeless, with the second coming out to 15, 14, 17, 14, 16, 15




Aye, actually the ones I posted were after the racial modifications and the +1 from lvl4, sorry, I should have been more specific.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 9, 2007)

Gotcha. Here is the single roll to be appended.

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=866777

As you can see, my dicefu is weak. Here's to hoping.

Take 2: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=866783

*stares*

This is getting creepy. Are you sure Invisible Castle can't tell it's me? That it bears no one grudges? Okay, one more time. Dropping 15 to make that array go away.

Take 3: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=866787

Sheesh. Oh well, it's not bad with that 18. A decent Point Buy spread.

The final scores
4d6.takeHighest(3)-> [5,5,4] = (14)
4d6.takeHighest(3)-> [6,4,3] = (13)
4d6.takeHighest(3)-> [6,6,6] = (18)
4d6.takeHighest(3)-> [6,4,2] = (12)
4d6.takeHighest(3)-> [4,4,3] = (11)
4d6.takeHighest(3)-> [5,5,4] = (14)

40 point buy equivalent. Not bad, not bad. One major good, a couple medium good, and no crippling weaknesses. I'll take it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 9, 2007)

pallandrome said:
			
		

> Aye, actually the ones I posted were after the racial modifications and the +1 from lvl4, sorry, I should have been more specific.



 Ahhhh, okay.  I thought you were confused only because you said the first one wasn't hopeless--your first roll was: 16, 13, 13, 12, 9, 6, 6, so after dropping the 16, it was definitely hopeless


----------



## pallandrome (Feb 9, 2007)

Also, what feats are you allowing, might I ask? I'd like to take Spontanious Healer, for the obvious benefit of being a useful healer without dumping slots to prepare healing. Would that be acceptable?


----------



## Avalon® (Feb 9, 2007)

Here;s my d20 roll: 1d20=8 D'oh. Bad roll. Bad


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 9, 2007)

pallandrome said:
			
		

> Also, what feats are you allowing, might I ask? I'd like to take Spontanious Healer, for the obvious benefit of being a useful healer without dumping slots to prepare healing. Would that be acceptable?



 Core -> No need to ask.

Non-core -> Most will be allowed, but ask me for each thing--specifically, many things from CAdv meant to help fix multiclass characters are broken in my game because you are gestalts.  Also, I don't like Complete Divine or its general balance, so you'll have a lower chance of getting stuff accepted from there (also it's harder for me to review because I refuse to buy it).  I specifically mention CD because I think that's where the feat you want comes from.  In this case, I allow the feat, but you can't have it anyway.  You won't have enough Know (Rel) ranks to take it until level 6 because that isn't a class skill for you.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 9, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> Here;s my d20 roll: 1d20=8 D'oh. Bad roll. Bad



 Heh, don't fret--the d20 roll means nothing.  It just shows me that you haven't prerolled stats (because I checked your history after clicking on the link).  Go ahead


----------



## pallandrome (Feb 9, 2007)

True, but it is something I want eventually. I should go ahead and ask about Natural Spell. It'd be nice to have, but by no means would I be upset if you said no. (It's sorta on the future wish list anyways...)


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 9, 2007)

RA: Since someone has already said they would try for the healer, I figured I would try for one of the other open gaps. Here is the roll.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 9, 2007)

pallandrome said:
			
		

> True, but it is something I want eventually. I should go ahead and ask about Natural Spell. It'd be nice to have, but by no means would I be upset if you said no. (It's sorta on the future wish list anyways...)



 That's in the PH, so it's a definite.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 9, 2007)

> RA: Since someone has already said they would try for the healer, I figured I would try for one of the other open gaps. Here is the roll.




Alright, you're set to roll.  As to the Healer thing, it seems that many so far are making Healer characters--it would be really freaky to see so many Healers in Jhaar (though interestingly, no one has suggested a Heretic, which I'd say is most likely to be there), so I agree that I might try for something more balanced to suspend disbelief less.  There's nothing wrong with being a class with a bit of Divine Magic or healing, of course, and there aren't really any 'holes' to fill (the beauty of my new classes is that you fill holes fast!)--just make something that seems fun 

Oh dear--I know why nobody suggested a Heretic!  The class .zip only contains classes that I've completed and uploaded, which doesn't include Heretic.  If someone wanted to play a Heretic, I could get that up, though.


----------



## Gli'jar (Feb 9, 2007)

I see from some of the classes, like the shaman for instance, bonus spells per day are from both charisma and wisdom. How does this work?  Does one use the higher of the two scores or add the two together gaining a number of spells from cha and a number of spells from wis?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 9, 2007)

Gli'jar said:
			
		

> I see from some of the classes, like the shaman for instance, bonus spells per day are from both charisma and wisdom. How does this work?  Does one use the higher of the two scores or add the two together gaining a number of spells from cha and a number of spells from wis?



 You add the two together.  The Shaman thus can claim (with little protest except from the Champion, which is the supreme caster of holy magic, though not all divine magic) to be the ultimate healer.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 9, 2007)

Stat roll. I am thinking perhaps a Pleb Ronin/not sure what at the moment. I like the concept of the Ronin, like the concept of it being a run away slave construct also, so put the two in one blender and it makes for a happy shake on this side.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 9, 2007)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Stat roll. I am thinking perhaps a Pleb Ronin/not sure what at the moment. I like the concept of the Ronin, like the concept of it being a run away slave construct also, so put the two in one blender and it makes for a happy shake on this side.



 Being a Pleb Ronin would be really really weird, so I'd need a very well-put-together backstory reason for it.  Being a Ronin in Jhaar is not unusual at all, though.  The Samurai is just going to _love_ you 

[SBLOCK=Longer Reason That Being a Pleb Ronin is Very Unlikely]Ronin are almost exclusively Larakese because they have to be trained as apprentice samurai but reject the Samurai code (possibly partway down the line, possibly initially).  It is virtually unknown for Larakese Daimyos to train non-Larakese Samurai, but I guess that if a Daimyo purchased a Pleb, maybe they would try to train it.  However, it is only on the very rarest of occasions that a Praetor would sell a Pleb to a non-Praetor.

That said, it isn't all doom and gloom--I managed to help a player create a Nymph Ecomancer, which is hard to do considering that to be an Ecomancer, one must necessarily be a Valsian or a Mojiin due to the link to the planet   If I can do that, I can help you too![/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 9, 2007)

By the way, feel free to multiclass--I created the classes so that there would be both fun early abilities to cherry-pick and awesome late abilities to reward focus.  Really weird multiclass combinations (such as Lacerta Ninja/Swashbuckler) will have to have a very good explanation, but sometimes those backstory explanations can make some of the best characters (and really, if someone honestly wanted a Lacerta Ninja/Swashbuckler, just saying "Dinosaur Pirate Ninja" would be a good way to start convincing me! )


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 9, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Being a Pleb Ronin would be really really weird, so I'd need a very well-put-together backstory reason for it.  Being a Ronin in Jhaar is not unusual at all, though.  The Samurai is just going to _love_ you [/SBLOCK]




You have just given me a mission for the flight home tomorrow...but I am already thinking something along the lines of him being given as a gift for "x" service, something that normally would not have happened, but since Pleb "x" was not the smartest or the most physically appealing Pleb, at least by Praetorian standards, he was offered. From there I am going to lean heavily on Shogun for outsider treatment and through in a few splashes of old school dwarven prejudice to make the story.

His fall would have happened after being sent to commit "x" act because once again, he was afterall just a construct, and after giving the metaphorical middle finger, he cast aside the teachings, but kept his skills with the blade he honored still.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 9, 2007)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> You have just given me a mission for the flight home tomorrow...but I am already thinking something along the lines of him being given as a gift for "x" service, something that normally would not have happened, but since Pleb "x" was not the smartest or the most physically appealing Pleb, at least by Praetorian standards, he was offered. From there I am going to lean heavily on Shogun for outsider treatment and through in a few splashes of old school dwarven prejudice to make the story.
> 
> His fall would have happened after being sent to commit "x" act because once again, he was afterall just a construct, and after giving the metaphorical middle finger, he cast aside the teachings, but kept his skills with the blade he honored still.



 That can work if you make the story compelling   You may also consider going SamuraiX/RoninY then.  Come to think, Yuriko (the former PC) is actually a Martial Artist, not a Samurai, so it won't be quite as funny.


----------



## IcyCool (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm curious as to what the "Urban Naturalist" is, as you mentioned that all classes were semi-gestalt, and it's not in the zip file you linked to.  Is it a gestalt druid/rogue?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 9, 2007)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> I'm curious as to what the "Urban Naturalist" is, as you mentioned that all classes were semi-gestalt, and it's not in the zip file you linked to.  Is it a gestalt druid/rogue?



 Yep.  So is the Nymph, actually, and neither of them looks exactly like a gestalt Druid/Rogue (UN looks more like it than Nymph though, as Nymph is almost unrecognisable except the Druid spells).  Think of it as a really cool version of the Urban Druid, and you have the idea.


----------



## IcyCool (Feb 9, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yep.  So is the Nymph, actually, and neither of them looks exactly like a gestalt Druid/Rogue (UN looks more like it than Nymph though, as Nymph is almost unrecognisable except the Druid spells).  Think of it as a really cool version of the Urban Druid, and you have the idea.




So do you have a link to the class write-up? (It's not in the .zip files you linked to).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 9, 2007)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> So do you have a link to the class write-up? (It's not in the .zip files you linked to).



 Not yet, nope.  I wrote all of these onto paper a while ago, and the papers were destroyed.  I've only written classes on request by people who were making characters for my games, and the result is what's in the .zip file.  Perhaps this new recruitment drive will result in a few more!  I got stuck for a while on the Runemaiden (which a player kept asking me to write) because that class is just so ridiculously complicated to write, but now that I finished that, any other new ones will probably be easy


----------



## IcyCool (Feb 9, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not yet, nope.  I wrote all of these onto paper a while ago, and the papers were destroyed.  I've only written classes on request by people who were making characters for my games, and the result is what's in the .zip file.  Perhaps this new recruitment drive will result in a few more!  I got stuck for a while on the Runemaiden (which a player kept asking me to write) because that class is just so ridiculously complicated to write, but now that I finished that, any other new ones will probably be easy




Well, it sounds pretty cool, but I'll likely not be able to keep up an acceptable posting rate (I lack any sort of reliable net access on the weekends).  But I would be interested in seeing the class if/when you write it up again.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 10, 2007)

The Sidhe look interesting. I've always had a thing for fey. Real fey, that is, not the relatively bland MM fare.

Any story elements I should bear in mind regarding Sidhe, or unusual background dancing that might be required?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 10, 2007)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> Well, it sounds pretty cool, but I'll likely not be able to keep up an acceptable posting rate (I lack any sort of reliable net access on the weekends).  But I would be interested in seeing the class if/when you write it up again.



 You seemed to do pretty well with your LEB adventure--contrary to popular belief from my postcount, many of my games do progress at a relatively slow rate (it all depends on the slowest poster, really).  Anyways, I have a Master's Thesis to crank out this term, but I may find time to do class write-ups, though any for a possible PC obviously will be done first.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 10, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> The Sidhe look interesting. I've always had a thing for fey. Real fey, that is, not the relatively bland MM fare.
> 
> Any story elements I should bear in mind regarding Sidhe, or unusual background dancing that might be required?



 Well, 'bland' is sometimes relative, though I'll admit the MM in 3.X lacks any decent flavour for their fey--

Here's info that most any Sidhe would know--there's also secrets in every world that I've never revealed, though the people in this adventure will be discovering perhaps _the_ biggest secret of one world in particular  

Anyway--the Seelie Sidhe rule over Seelyne, which is nominally the power in control of all of Amaranthia, a veritable utopia, where total peace and happiness are the norm, and weapons of any kind are generally abhorred.  However, there is still a great deal of intrigue amongst the upper-echelons of the Sidhe, and constant vying for rank through methods perfected over milennia to be completely polite and appropriately sisterly, even as they are a bit ruthless.  It is worth noting that all Sidhe are female.  

The thorn in the side of the Sidhe of Seelyne is the small rebel nation of Vaelyne, established by the younger sister of their quasideific immortal queen.  The Vaelysh political system is a bit more open, and even Nymphs are allowed to hold high ranks.  The Runemaidens were established here, as Vaelysh Sidhe and Nymphs do not follow the typical Amaranthian view on weapons.

Then there's Conacia--a dense jungle full of Nymph Amazons who despise the Sidhe, though not as much as they do males, for whatever their reasons.  They are fiercely proud hunters who pride themselves on their battle prowess above all else, perhaps the polar opposite of the docile playful Nymphs found in most of Amaranthia.


----------



## pallandrome (Feb 10, 2007)

Well, I didn't figure on my guy being a healer, so much as a guy you could go to to get patched up and you know he'd keep his mouth shut (assuming you paid the bill on time of course). Began life being groomed for a position as a tribal healer, and ran away at pretty much the first opportunity. Came on board a local Spelljammer as a swabby just ahead of the tribal hunters who were sent to bring him back and has been plying the ether ever since. Got land locked in Jhaar when a ship came in heavily damaged for repairs, and got stripped for the parts when the dockmaster realized that the captain couldn't afford the work. Taraj has been waiting for the chance to get on the next ship out of this hell hole thats desperate enough to take him, but looks reliable enough not to be a slaver.

Taraj is lawful neutral as all get out. He recognizes that a good crew sometimes has to follow orders without asking why, and that a sailors word is his bond if he wants to have any chance at sticking with a decent crew. He doesn't really care too much for people he doesn't know (though he will occasionally help others out if he's pretty sure it won't do hiim any harm), and is loyal to his shipmates, probably to a fault.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 10, 2007)

pallandrome said:
			
		

> Well, I didn't figure on my guy being a healer, so much as a guy you could go to to get patched up and you know he'd keep his mouth shut (assuming you paid the bill on time of course). Began life being groomed for a position as a tribal healer, and ran away at pretty much the first opportunity. Came on board a local Spelljammer as a swabby just ahead of the tribal hunters who were sent to bring him back and has been plying the ether ever since. Got land locked in Jhaar when a ship came in heavily damaged for repairs, and got stripped for the parts when the dockmaster realized that the captain couldn't afford the work. Taraj has been waiting for the chance to get on the next ship out of this hell hole thats desperate enough to take him, but looks reliable enough not to be a slaver.
> 
> Taraj is lawful neutral as all get out. He recognizes that a good crew sometimes has to follow orders without asking why, and that a sailors word is his bond if he wants to have any chance at sticking with a decent crew. He doesn't really care too much for people he doesn't know (though he will occasionally help others out if he's pretty sure it won't do hiim any harm), and is loyal to his shipmates, probably to a fault.



 Interesting--did you have a preference for the ability and skill bonuses for the Albatross totem?  I bet Taraj would be happy to level up once and gets the Wings of Flight Nature's Avatar


----------



## pallandrome (Feb 10, 2007)

Well, I hadn't really thought so far at the bonuses. Meybe a +2 to checks to know direction and determine weather. For an ability, give a target a -3 to 5 luck penalty to their next save/attack/roll or what have you with a successful touch attack. usable once a day. Does that sound sorta feasable?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 10, 2007)

pallandrome said:
			
		

> Well, I hadn't really thought so far at the bonuses. Meybe a +2 to checks to know direction and determine weather. For an ability, give a target a -3 to 5 luck penalty to their next save/attack/roll or what have you with a successful touch attack. usable once a day. Does that sound sorta feasable?



 Huh?  Oh, I should be more specific--as I think it says in the .zip file, the Lacerta racial ability gives you a 1/day ability to gain +2 to one ability score and +2 to two skills, as appropriate for the totem.


----------



## pallandrome (Feb 10, 2007)

Oh duh. I even read that earlier to think of it. Lose my own head next. +2 to Con and a +2 to Survival and Concentration. I mean, all Albatrosses really do is just stick up in the air and STAY there. As a side note, I've decided that there should be a better plural for Albatross. Albatrossi? Meybe it's just Albatross, like fish can be the plural of fish. Bah!


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 10, 2007)

Long have I hungered to join a spelljamming campaign. Its possible that I won't have time to put together a character. But if I do, I will *make time* to play. Here's my name verification roll. Now I'm off to check out the new races and classes.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 10, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Long have I hungered to join a spelljamming campaign. Its possible that I won't have time to put together a character. But if I do, I will *make time* to play. Here's my name verification roll. Now I'm off to check out the new races and classes.



 You're good to roll!


----------



## Bront (Feb 10, 2007)

FYI, Idealy, I'd like to keep Kirkesh around, mostly because he's cool, and I'd like to play him again.

I do highly recomend RA's stuff though.  I felt bad having to back out.

[sblock=RA]On a side note, Kirkesh has been, in many ways, running the ship with the lack of Talia playing.  It could be a possability for him, with Vanessa, to take over the ship and be an NPC till I can fill in later.  It gives you an NPC helmsman, and an NPC Captain, who aren't the same person.  Makes some sense, if the Crew were willing (Deidrik would be the only tricky one).[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 10, 2007)

I want in! Could I use that old unused Dragonlord I made for Viridian Plague? Please  . With a new hat, an eye-patch and colored feathers for her Dragon she could be pretty piratey. 
And there are psionic powers that will allow her to do some healing.


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 10, 2007)

Roll one was forced into hopelesness. Roll two is pretty good.

So what's the deal with Praetorian Archons? The write-up mentions that they give up one (or more?) of their bonus feats for something that changes things around. I'm intrigued. Same class availability as regular Preatorians? The idea of an Archon who fled the gilded cage of priveledge due to egalitarian idealism, but is nevertheless used to being waited on, really appeals to me.


----------



## Avalon® (Feb 10, 2007)

Here's my first roll. I'm going to drop the 17 so that my rolls would be hopeless and roll again.

My 2nd roll.  worse. I'll drop the 16 to roll again.

3rd time.  Stats so low......
I'll drop the 18 and roll again.

Last roll. At least it's halfway decent.

Expect a Praetorian Warmage to come by.


----------



## Gli'jar (Feb 10, 2007)

Can you explain how in game terms spirit pact and channel spiritwork. What are examples of previous boons?  Each morning would the shaman bargin with the spirits for example to provide their strength for the day and what exactly does channal spirit do?  Can I use channel spirit as a way to bargin, giving the spirit a taste of having a body again for its power?

For lacerta and the shaman class, do you and I work out totem animals and the stats and domains they may provide?

Although I am narrowed to 3 potential classes, preator gladiator, mojin avenger, or lacerta shaman I think I am leaning to the shaman currently. Do you have the info to write up the centurian class?


----------



## Avalon® (Feb 10, 2007)

Rystil, what's the write-up for the signature construct for the warmage?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 10, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> I want in! Could I use that old unused Dragonlord I made for Viridian Plague? Please  . With a new hat, an eye-patch and colored feathers for her Dragon she could be pretty piratey.
> And there are psionic powers that will allow her to do some healing.



 Absolutely, but you'll need to delevel her a bit, I think, and also to roll new stats.  You can keep mostly the same spells.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 10, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Roll one was forced into hopelesness. Roll two is pretty good.
> 
> So what's the deal with Praetorian Archons? The write-up mentions that they give up one (or more?) of their bonus feats for something that changes things around. I'm intrigued. Same class availability as regular Preatorians? The idea of an Archon who fled the gilded cage of priveledge because due to egalitarian idealism, but is nevertheless used to being waited on, really appeals to me.



 Archons actually somewhat represent egalitarianism, in a sense (I guess you read those blurbs unleashed collected about the Praetors?)

They give up feats, but they have a Charisma bonus and some extra class skills.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 10, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> Rystil, what's the write-up for the signature construct for the warmage?



 You basically start out with a construct as stated, and you can enhance it by proposing abilities, or taking a few I came up (examples of level 3 abilities are wings to gain a Fly speed or an increase to Size small).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 10, 2007)

Gli'jar said:
			
		

> Can you explain how in game terms spirit pact and channel spiritwork. What are examples of previous boons?  Each morning would the shaman bargin with the spirits for example to provide their strength for the day and what exactly does channal spirit do?  Can I use channel spirit as a way to bargin, giving the spirit a taste of having a body again for its power?
> 
> For lacerta and the shaman class, do you and I work out totem animals and the stats and domains they may provide?
> 
> Although I am narrowed to 3 potential classes, preator gladiator, mojin avenger, or lacerta shaman I think I am leaning to the shaman currently. Do you have the info to write up the centurian class?



 Shamans don't actually deal with Totem animals (except their racial ability, of course).  They talk to actual specific spirits (a few of them are animals, though, admittedly) and make pacts.  In general, you would gain spirits by making pacts with them in game.  I'll let you start out with a decent number of them to begin, though, and I'll let you invent them on your own, with approval from me.  You can absolutely use Channel Spirit as a bargaining tool--even a mighty spirit would be tempted by an offer to Channel it and let it control you as it sees fit on any day you choose to honour that spirit for spells.  Depending on the relative power of the spirit compared to the Shaman, you may have been forced to make a more favourable deal to get better spirits--check out Trayah for a cool example, and note how his stronger spirits usually had larger demands.  I'll come up with the demands, though you can veto a demand that is too much and just pick a weaker spirit (this would be like if you turned down the spirit in the real game).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 10, 2007)

Wow...looking through all these, I'm finding we have a surprisingly nonshady group, especially considering the thread title. In fact, I don't think we even have one character that could rightly be called a pirate Here's what I have so far--note that many of these, while excellent choices overall, suffer from the "Why the heck is this character in Jhaar" conundrum, which, while it isn't exactly a problem, requires good explanation to make it work. Ironically, the one that suffers least from this has a "why does this character exist" conundrum (Verbatim's), though I think he's on the way to a cool solution for that.

Shayuri--Maybe a Sidhe?
Fenris--rolled
Kralin--no roll
pallandrome--Albatross Animist
Avalon(R)--Praetor Warmage
Verbatim--Pleb Ronin
Gli'jar--Maybe a Shaman?
Voidrazor--Maybe a Praetorian Archon?
Nephtys--Dragonlord


----------



## Bront (Feb 10, 2007)

RA, did you catch my post?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 10, 2007)

Yep--saw it   Damn, did all the Pleb stuff I wrote for you vanish in the crash?  I tried to Search for it and failed.  DAMN!  That's the second time I've lost those Pleb series.


----------



## Bront (Feb 10, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yep--saw it   Damn, did all the Pleb stuff I wrote for you vanish in the crash?  I tried to Search for it and failed.  DAMN!  That's the second time I've lost those Pleb series.



I think so.  I'll poke around my files.

Check your e-mail records as well.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Feb 10, 2007)

Hrm. I need to read through your files, but color me interested. 

Confirmation roll (1d20=12) per your requirement.

That thread title can lead one to wonder what openings need to be filled!


----------



## Bront (Feb 10, 2007)

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Hrm. I need to read through your files, but color me interested.
> 
> Confirmation roll (1d20=12) per your requirement.
> 
> That thread title can lead one to wonder what openings need to be filled!



You can always play a nymph and provide some.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 10, 2007)

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Hrm. I need to read through your files, but color me interested.
> 
> Confirmation roll (1d20=12) per your requirement.
> 
> That thread title can lead one to wonder what openings need to be filled!



 Let's just say the untimely demises of a few crew left spots on the good ship Hesychia 

You're confirmed to roll.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Feb 10, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> You can always play a nymph and provide some.




I play the oversexed PC high-Charisma bard-type too often in my other games!   



I was actually looking at the Mojin, but if there is a Dragonlord aboard, that would nix that idea. Must...read...material...


----------



## GwydapLlew (Feb 10, 2007)

Not too shabby.

I'm liking Planeswalker, but I'm still getting a read on the material.


----------



## Avalon® (Feb 10, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You basically start out with a construct as stated, and you can enhance it by proposing abilities, or taking a few I came up (examples of level 3 abilities are wings to gain a Fly speed or an increase to Size small).




Could you give me a list for reference and inspiration?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 10, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> Could you give me a list for reference and inspiration?



 See, this makes me sad--I had such a list, but it was lost


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 10, 2007)

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> I play the oversexed PC high-Charisma bard-type too often in my other games!
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually looking at the Mojin, but if there is a Dragonlord aboard, that would nix that idea. Must...read...material...



 There's more possibilities with Nymphs than to play the oversexed PC high Charisma bard type


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 10, 2007)

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Not too shabby.
> 
> I'm liking Planeswalker, but I'm still getting a read on the material.



 Not too shabby indeed--40 PB, right?  Planeswalker is an interesting class--Recklessness was a funny PC.  One favourite line of his--after the rest of the group took him on to man the helm, he sat down and said "Hi, my name is Recklessness, and I'm going to be your pilot today!"  This was followed by his rolling a 1 on navigating them and getting everyone lost


----------



## Gli'jar (Feb 10, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Shamans don't actually deal with Totem animals (except their racial ability, of course).  They talk to actual specific spirits (a few of them are animals, though, admittedly) and make pacts.  In general, you would gain spirits by making pacts with them in game.  I'll let you start out with a decent number of them to begin, though, and I'll let you invent them on your own, with approval from me.  You can absolutely use Channel Spirit as a bargaining tool--even a mighty spirit would be tempted by an offer to Channel it and let it control you as it sees fit on any day you choose to honour that spirit for spells.  Depending on the relative power of the spirit compared to the Shaman, you may have been forced to make a more favourable deal to get better spirits--check out Trayah for a cool example, and note how his stronger spirits usually had larger demands.  I'll come up with the demands, though you can veto a demand that is too much and just pick a weaker spirit (this would be like if you turned down the spirit in the real game).




Thanks, this helped greatly.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 10, 2007)

Any data available on Martial Arts styles? I note there's a class ability that gives them a unique ability based on style, but no styles listed.

Also, are there any house ruled feats or special feats for this class that I couldn't find in WotC products?


----------



## Fenris (Feb 10, 2007)

RA,
I am quite interested in playing a class that does not have a write up yet. Would you have the time to do so? I am very interested in the Skald class. I am looking at a Skald Narleswoman who has escaped the abuse and future abuse destined for her.
I am assuming that the Skald is a Barbarian/bard or Fighter/ Bard hybrid. But this concept sings to me   

If you don't have time, don't worry about it though.


----------



## Gli'jar (Feb 10, 2007)

Here is a partial background for a lacerta shaman. Do you want backgrounds drawn up for you to select from before we stat out and create a character?

[sblock]It was a forbidding environment, but I had prepared.  The gathered elders instructed us to depart and go our separate ways that our instruction had ended and it was for us now to find our way. While the others choose the forested glades, I choose to tread where few would willing go.   It took weeks to arrive, but the desert wasteland greeted me with is vast visual horizon. It was devoid of most life but I was determined to proceed and find my guardian spirit. I traveled by night, finding refuge by day. It was happenstance that I located the spot. I was climbing a rock formation when I spied the small spring hidden behind a boulder.  A trickle of water flowed from it feeding small plants that grew along its edges before disappearing again within the folds of stone. 

I unloaded my things and seated myself near the spring. I closed my eyes, relaxed and reached out to the world. It was on the fourth day that a lizard lazily basked in the warmth of the sun, eyes closed, it remained unconcerned, the dream flowed on.

I could see it, yet my eyes were shut. The black foldings of time and space heaved and fluttered.  A black storm moved across the horizon. Slow, black waves on a black beach, whispering softly in, whispering softly out, “I am…I am not…I am… I am not…” My eyes opened.  Saw nothing.  Closed. 

“Sleep no more lest darkness be the lot of all!” keened forth from the inky blackness. The nightmare was real, the curtains parted. Self-doubt yielded to wrath, ill-defined sorrow to a burning screaming pain. Death was more terrible where there had never been life and darkness thicker without so much as the memory of light. Cold had no frontiers where there was never warmth.

“The memory of the dream is weak, it must be rescued from the dark places in the mind, it must be brought to the light, cherished and tethered like a straying child.” The child of the void imparted. It had been dreaming away the unmeasurable ages until I had awoken it. The stars were dead as if they had never lived, the wheel of time was pitted, its very cradle served as its tomb. My eyes opened. Saw nothing. Yet remained open. 

The land was covered in pitch, black and as ill-defined as the nebulous void. My mouth roared like thunder and I was answered by the imprisoned soul that yearned for a mother it had never had.  The air stood still to listen, the water ceased to flow, and the rock grew soft and malleable. A great pain burned in my head like a hot sword warmed by its own anger.   The sword grew in my head, a blade of razor sharp grief, cutting free, piercing the very walls of my well being. Darkness shuttered my eyes yet my vision was clear.  This was a new vision, not the closing of a door, but the promise of a million doors to open. 

“I shall cure your dumbness here and now, “ said the child of the void, “You are my first brother and my first friend. I am no longer alone. You are the first living thing and the last. You shall never rest. Nazrill, sleep no more. ”

My eyes opened. Saw. Stayed open, tears drying away. The lizard remained and the dream flowed on. I stood and gathered my belongings. As I began to walk, the child of the void whispered to me, “Stay awake. Determine. Resolve. Bring the dream to life. Through my guidance, you will learn the long story.” 
[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 10, 2007)

Rough background for Pleb Ronin. I am open for ideas on firming up some of the looser areas, especially towards the end when I sort of ran out of steam.

[sblock]I will die by the sword.

It seems almost too simple of a truth to admit, but as Master Hirosha instructed all of us, it is the simplest truths that are always the hardest to learn. Age will not steal the strength from my limbs, but it will make me wiser. Diseases that have the power to destroy worlds die within me as quickly as they enter, as there is no true lifeblood for it to feed upon in my body. I am the perfect machine, created to live among those who are alive, yet allowed to know from the first moment that my eyes opened that I will never truly belong among them.

My first master sought to augment his standing among peers by securing an alliance with one of the many clans among the Larakese. His first offers fell upon deaf ears, as those clans were proud and the thought of being little more than highly paid mercenaries brought a great insult to them. However even among the proud, there are those who see honor as something that can still be maintained, even if it is buoyed slightly by coin. A deal was struck and as a sign of good will, my master left myself and my “sister” behind with Lord Kiadoshu of the Dracowasp Clan. It was obvious to my new Lord why she had been left behind, but my new Lord did not know what to do with me and as quickly as I was given to him, I was given to my third and final master, Master Hirosha.

Old and proud of every one of his years, Master Hirosha voiced his displeasure at my being forced upon him for the first year that I served him. I was verbally abused each morning for simply standing outside, then equally abused in the evenings when he would see me standing just inside the doorway of his house. When I did as he asked, it seemed to only enrage him more and then came the morning when everything changed between the two of us.

The sun was barely coming up when Master Hirosha opened the door and began cursing me for standing there all night and commanded me to enter the house as the sight of me was ruining his sunrise. Although my first instinct was to enter the house, I forced myself to stand still. His eyes narrowed when he saw that I was not moving inside, and Master Hirosha’s voice became deathly calm as he told me once more to go inside. My feet almost betrayed me as I stood there before him and spoke for the first time to him.

“No.”

I wish I could say that in that moment he smiled, laughed and said he had been waiting for me to show some spine. It would be a lie though if I did, as before I knew what was happening, Master Hirosha had kicked my feet from underneath me and had a foot placed to my throat.

“Rule one. When you are given an order, you do not question it. Samurai do not question, they must be able to react without thoughts getting in their way. Do you understand me?”

Unsure if I could function with a crushed windpipe, I managed to croak out an answer that was close enough to a yes for him, but even as he removed his foot, his eyes held me pinned to the ground by the strength of his will.

“If you fail, I will kill you myself.”

ooOOoo

I trained under Master Hirosha and although many whispered, he was committing an act of sacrilege, Lord Kiadoshu did not stop him from training me, and if anything, he seemed amused at Master Hirosha’s “pet” playing with wooden swords and learning the basic arts of swordplay. Master Hirosha’s temperament only seemed to worsen after my training began, as nothing I did seemed to be right. I was too crude with my swings, left my stances too open, was too rothe headed to learn how properly block, and other grave insults which left me wondering if my lot in my life had truly improved. It frustrated him that I never grew tired, that I did not need to break for the passing of fluids, and other things that he could use against me to hone my mind and body into something sharper than a bird that could mimic voices, but never grasp the true ability of speech. 

I began to turn the things that Master Hirosha called my weaknesses to become my strengths. While he slept, I practiced throughout the night, moving through the steps of that day until I could perform them with my eyes closed. Soon I began to trust the budding confidence that was growing within me and before I realized it, the wooden swords had been replaced with dull steel ones and my training began anew. Blisters formed, cracked and turned into hard calluses as I spent my nights learning to draw the blades and strike without giving my body time to think of the act.

The whispers of my skill were causing a new wave of unrest, as I was now mastering things in half the time it took others and what had started off as racial bias had suddenly developed into base envy. The strength and reflexes that my creators had imprinted within me were honed to match that of the swords I was allowed to carry when Master Hirosha slept and I meditated outside of his doorway as a trusted sentinel, as well as pupil. 

His death marked the end of my training, but I knew that I had learned from him all he could teach me. His mind was sharp, but his body had begun to betray him and he would not allow himself to be seen as weak old man by the clan. When he asked me to assist him in preparing the hara-kiri ceremony, I realized he was asking me as an equal and not as his student. With only Lord Kiadoshu and myself as witnesses to the act, my Master retained his honor and dignity and died as he had lived, by the sword.

ooOOoo

I am now in Jhaar and branded as a Ronin by both the people who created me and those that for a brief period allowed me to live among them by the suffrage of Master Hirosha and Lord Kiadoshu, both dead now, but only one with true honor.

I had allowed myself to forget what had brought me to Xarata and that lapse in thinking was nearly the death of me. Lord Kiadoshu summoned me to his chambers and told me that the time for his favor to the Praetorians had arrived. What Lord Kiadoshu did not tell me was that I was to be sent not because I had earned the right to wear the blades of a Samurai, but because the Praetorians wished bloodshed without getting their hands sullen and Lord Kiadoshu wished to prove that he was not a fool. He would honor the law of the agreement by sending someone to do their fighting, but he would not waste a life of a Larakese on a fool’s errand. Lord Kiadoshu’s command was my life and bowing simply I prepared myself to be sent to my death.

When my vision cleared from the teleport spell, my swords were already in my hands, but I was not being attacked. I found myself on Jhaar, but I am not sure how or why. I have been heard stories in the time that had passed from there to now about the Dracowasp’s being nearly destroyed when the Praetorians learned of their attempted double crossing and the first year there was a search for the rogue Samurai that betrayed his clan in the first place to them. I killed the first three men who sought to return me to a life of captivity, but I know there may be others who allow coin to override their desire to live. In the mean time, I still seek to honor Master Hirosha, but I do it my way now not by the laws which governed his life.

It may be my destiny to die by the sword, but I intend to make sure it does not happen until I am ready.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 10, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Any data available on Martial Arts styles? I note there's a class ability that gives them a unique ability based on style, but no styles listed.
> 
> Also, are there any house ruled feats or special feats for this class that I couldn't find in WotC products?



 Martial arts styles...another thing that once existed, but not anymore.  I restructured the Martial Artist, actually, to mostly avoid that.  The upshot is that I'll make any level 15 Martial Artist a unique ability based on their style (because by the First Rule of Dungeoncraft, that's easier than reconstituting the whole lost table of them).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 10, 2007)

> RA,
> I am quite interested in playing a class that does not have a write up yet. Would you have the time to do so? I am very interested in the Skald class. I am looking at a Skald Narleswoman who has escaped the abuse and future abuse destined for her.
> I am assuming that the Skald is a Barbarian/bard or Fighter/ Bard hybrid. But this concept sings to me
> 
> If you don't have time, don't worry about it though.




I may have time eventually--not tonight though.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 11, 2007)

Gli'jar said:
			
		

> Here is a partial background for a lacerta shaman. Do you want backgrounds drawn up for you to select from before we stat out and create a character?
> 
> [sblock]It was a forbidding environment, but I had prepared.  The gathered elders instructed us to depart and go our separate ways that our instruction had ended and it was for us now to find our way. While the others choose the forested glades, I choose to tread where few would willing go.   It took weeks to arrive, but the desert wasteland greeted me with is vast visual horizon. It was devoid of most life but I was determined to proceed and find my guardian spirit. I traveled by night, finding refuge by day. It was happenstance that I located the spot. I was climbing a rock formation when I spied the small spring hidden behind a boulder.  A trickle of water flowed from it feeding small plants that grew along its edges before disappearing again within the folds of stone.
> 
> ...



 Interesting, a Void Spirit as a guardian draws him to Wildspace.  As for your question, I'd like to see a background and a statted character, but I'll give people plenty of time.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 11, 2007)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Rough background for Pleb Ronin. I am open for ideas on firming up some of the looser areas, especially towards the end when I sort of ran out of steam.
> 
> [sblock]I will die by the sword.
> 
> ...



Interesting start.  I agree that the end needs work--I'd prefer something where he organically escapes to Jhaar as a last refuge after a momentous event much better than being randomly teleported there.  No time for any major ideas at the moment, though.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 11, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Interesting start.  I agree that the end needs work--I'd prefer something where he organically escapes to Jhaar as a last refuge after a momentous event much better than being randomly teleported there.  No time for any major ideas at the moment, though.




Yeah I agree that the end really tapers out quick, but I am pretty brain fried after the flight back from Texas, but wanted to get what was started out.

Was the first part at least acceptable as to why he was allowed to train?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 11, 2007)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Yeah I agree that the end really tapers out quick, but I am pretty brain fried after the flight back from Texas, but wanted to get what was started out.
> 
> Was the first part at least acceptable as to why he was allowed to train?



 Hmm...the ending connects to the start, so I can't be sure about the beginning depending on the ending.  At the least, the Praetorians are cunning and worship a goddess of tactics, so I'm not sure they'd commit such a blunder as to trade off two Plebs to get nothing back.  Also, a Pleb isn't inconvenienced by a crushed windpipe--they can gain energy through respiration, but they can avoid that pathway if they have a problem with it.  

The bulk of it is really cool.


----------



## Gli'jar (Feb 11, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Core -> No need to ask.
> 
> Non-core -> Most will be allowed, but ask me for each thing--specifically, many things from CAdv meant to help fix multiclass characters are broken in my game because you are gestalts.  Also, I don't like Complete Divine or its general balance, so you'll have a lower chance of getting stuff accepted from there (also it's harder for me to review because I refuse to buy it).  I specifically mention CD because I think that's where the feat you want comes from.  In this case, I allow the feat, but you can't have it anyway.  You won't have enough Know (Rel) ranks to take it until level 6 because that isn't a class skill for you.




Does this include clerical domains and the spells from CD?  I was thinking of the Dream domain for my void guardian. Potential other domains include celerity, cold, domination from the book.  Additionally are domains from the SRD open?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 11, 2007)

Gli'jar said:
			
		

> Does this include clerical domains and the spells from CD?  I was thinking of the Dream domain for my void guardian. Potential other domains include celerity, cold, domination from the book.  Additionally are domains from the SRD open?



 All SRD domains are open--domains from CD must be proposed (and I haven't memorised them like Spont Healer, so you may want to summarise them for me).


----------



## Gli'jar (Feb 11, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> All SRD domains are open--domains from CD must be proposed (and I haven't memorised them like Spont Healer, so you may want to summarise them for me).




immunity to fear effects and the spells include sleep related and phantasmal spells for dream domain. I am unsure how specific I can be without infringing on copyrights and whatnots


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 12, 2007)

Count me in. 


-Blood


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 12, 2007)

Gli'jar said:
			
		

> immunity to fear effects and the spells include sleep related and phantasmal spells for dream domain. I am unsure how specific I can be without infringing on copyrights and whatnots



 I've seen people list the spells from their domains in their character sheet, so it should be okay to list the spells.  Immunity to Fear is very powerful for a domain power (similar to a level 3 Paladin ability), but it might be fair depending on the domain spells (are they all PH spells?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 12, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Count me in.
> 
> 
> -Blood



 You're good to roll!


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hopefully this is a sign to come.... 53 pts 

Rolls: 18, 16, 16, 15, 13, 12

Now what to decide.... hmm.. decisions decisions... 

-Blood


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 12, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Hopefully this is a sign to come.... 53 pts
> 
> Rolls: 18, 16, 16, 15, 13, 12
> 
> ...



 I'm afraid I can't accept those rolls--they weren't made under the name I approved.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hmm ok my mistake. I placed the numer that was rolled, in this case it was the number 8, a long with the name. So the original name was 'bloodweaver' and the new name, was bloodweaver 8. Symbolizing the name plus the number. Again my mistake. I mis-understood how the name and 1d20 roll was linked. I am aware of keeping game intigrity, to further explain my ill-logic click here. 


To be sure I understand this correctly, do you wish for me to simply re-roll with the original or modified name (i.e. Bloodweaver or Bloodweaver 8).

-Blood


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 12, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Hmm ok my mistake. I placed the numer that was rolled, in this case it was the number 8, a long with the name. So the original name was 'bloodweaver' and the new name, was bloodweaver 8. Symbolizing the name plus the number. Again my mistake. I mis-understood how the name and 1d20 roll was linked. I am aware of keeping game intigrity, to further explain my ill-logic click here.
> 
> 
> To be sure I understand this correctly, do you wish for me to simply re-roll with the original or modified name (i.e. Bloodweaver or Bloodweaver 8).
> ...



 Ah, well looks like there were no stat rolls in between your d20 and stat rolls, so I actually can accept it.  It's weird that so many of the highest stat rolls always have these snafus (and I have to admit I was a bit paranoid because the first time I checked up on this, the player had actually rolled many times and then claimed he didn't understand the directions, and I almost let him get away with it until another player noticed)


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 12, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, well looks like there were no stat rolls in between your d20 and stat rolls, so I actually can accept it.  It's weird that so many of the highest stat rolls always have these snafus (and I have to admit I was a bit paranoid because the first time I checked up on this, the player had actually rolled many times and then claimed he didn't understand the directions, and I almost let him get away with it until another player noticed)



I completely undestand and I thank you.  

Just to make that I do not make any further 'mis-understandings' the SRD plus those listed in your OP link, are the only open approved classes and races, correct? 

Also, as of right now, you are mainly looking for background with the crunch coming after selection, correct as well? 

Thanks again!

-Blood


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 12, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> I completely undestand and I thank you.
> 
> Just to make that I do not make any further 'mis-understandings' the SRD plus those listed in your OP link, are the only open approved classes and races, correct?
> 
> ...



 The SRD races are not approved.  I consider the SRD classes to be like NPC classes for my game--taking one of them would be like being a Commoner or Warrior in a normal game.  

I like a mix of background and crunch, myself, but I don't expect the crunch to be instantaneous.  I'm going to give people a lot of time to come up with the crunch (and if I don't get the class out promptly for people who need a new one, they have a special exemption, of course).


----------



## Avalon® (Feb 12, 2007)

Rystil, I'm having my midterms this week. When is the deadline for this? I may not finish on time.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 12, 2007)

I have work as well--I'm thinking of making it due at the end of February.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 12, 2007)

Backstory take duex. I am only about 3/4 done, but hopefully it is falling more into the realm we are shooting for.

[sblock]I will die by the sword.

It seems almost too simple of a truth to admit, but as Master Hirosha taught, simple truths are always the most difficult to learn. I know that age will not steal the strength from my limbs, but it will make me wiser. Diseases that have the power to destroy worlds will die within me as quickly as they enter, as there is no true lifeblood for them to feed upon in my body. I am the perfect machine, created to live among those who are alive, yet aware from the first moment my eyes open that I will never truly belong among them.

The Praetorians are a proud and cunning race. They see the worlds as their personal chess pieces and even the lowest of their kind plan out their decisions thinking of how it will affect things months, or years, to come. My first master, or father if such a term applies to my kind, was Minister Claudius Brelix, Foreign Affairs liaison to the Dracowasp Clan. When Liege-Lord Kiadoshu requested something more tangible for Minister Brelix’s right to call upon his clan, the price they agreed upon was a plaything for the young Kiadoshu, but I was included being seen as flawed by Brelix and therefore dispensable. The agreement completed Minister Brelix departed allowing Lord Kiadoshu to think he had outmaneuvered a respected “ally”.  While my new Lord had requested the gift of my “sister”, he did not know what to do with me, nor did he wish to burden himself with thinking further on my fate. Deciding that I was to be a gift to his uncle, a man who my Lord thought had lived alone long enough, I arrived at the residence of my third and final master, Master Hirosha.

Old and proud of every one of his seventy years, Master Hirosha voiced his displeasure at my intrusion into his life every day for the first year that I belonged to him. When I did the simple tasks he requested, remaining silent as to not further anger him, it seemed to only enrage him more and then came the morning when everything changed between the two of us.

The sun had barely began its ascent when Master Hirosha opened the door and began cursing me for standing there all night and commanded me to enter the house as my presence was ruining the sunrise. Although my first instinct was to enter the house, I forced myself to stand still. His eyes narrowed when he saw that I was not moving, and Master Hirosha’s voice became deathly calm as he ordered me once more to enter the house. My feet almost betrayed me as I stood there before him and spoke my first word to him.

“No.”

I wish I could say that in that moment he smiled, laughed and said he had been waiting for me to show some spine. It would be a lie though if I did, as before I knew what was happening, Master Hirosha had kicked my feet from underneath me and had his sword placed to my throat.

“Rule one. When you are given an order, you do not question it. Samurai do not question, they must be able to react without thoughts getting in their way. Do you understand me?”

I managed to croak out an answer that was close enough to a yes for him, but even as he removed his sword, his eyes held me pinned to the ground by the strength of his will.

“If you fail, I will kill you myself.”

ooOOoo

I began my training under Master Hirosha and although many whispered that he was committing an act of sacrilege by training an outsider, an outsider that was not even truly alive, Lord Kiadoshu did not stop him from training me.  He seemed amused at his uncle’s “pet” playing with wooden swords and trying to learn the basic arts of swordplay. Master Hirosha did not share in my Lord’s humor and his surly temperament only seemed to worsen as my training progressed, as nothing I did seemed to be right in his opinion. I was too crude with my swings, my stances remained too open, I was too rothe headed to learn how properly block, and other insults that left me wondering if my lot in my life had truly improved. It frustrated him that I never grew tired as he instructed me, that I did not need to cry off for the passing of fluids, and other things that he could use against me to hone my mind and body into something sharper than a bird that could mimic voices, but never grasp the true ability of speech. 

I forced myself to turn the things that Master Hirosha called my weaknesses into strengths. While he slept, I practiced throughout the night, moving through the steps of that day repeatedly until I could perform them with my eyes closed. Soon I began to trust the budding confidence that was growing within me and before I realized it, dull steel blades replaced the wooden practice blade and my training began anew. Blisters formed, cracked and turned into hard calluses on my hands as I spent my days seeking to master the art of drawing the blades and striking without giving my body time to think of the act.

Soon the whispers of my skill began causing a new wave of unrest, as I was adapting to and mastering the lessons in half the time it took the finest pupils and what had originally started off as a racial bias against me had developed into simple envy and frustration. The strength and reflexes that my creators had imprinted within me now matched the deadly edges of the swords I carried. Master Hirosha had finally accepted my presence and as he slept, I meditated outside of his doorway as a trusted sentinel, as well as pupil. 

In the end, it was his death marked the end of my training, but we both knew that I had learned from him all he could teach me. His mind was sharp, but his body had begun to betray him as age and an internal illness threatened to consume him, and he would not allow himself to be a weak old man in the eyes of the clan. When he asked me to assist him in preparing the hara-kiri ceremony, I realized he was asking me as an equal and not as his student. With Lord Kiadoshu and myself as witnesses to the act, my Master retained his honor and dignity and died as he had lived, by the sword. It was the only time in my life where I wished that I had the capacity to cry.

ooOOoo

For six weeks, Lord Kiadoshu mourned the loss of Master Hirosha, but soon after the time of mourning had passed, the whispers began to flow once more requesting my Lord take away the honor that Master Hirosha had given me when he had presented me with my blades. Lord Kiadoshu did not want to dishonor the memory of his uncle, but he could not lie to himself and admit that he had never truly considered me a truly walking the path of the samurai, regardless of what his uncle had argued to the contrary. The problem resolved itself when Minister Brelix sent word of his arrival, as well as his request of assistance from the Dracowasp Clan. Lord Kiadoshu had something else to focus the clan on, and if this request led to my unexpected demise, then honor his honor, and that of the clan, would be salvaged on all fronts.

The request was almost too simple and straightforward, and looking back, I am surprised that my Lord did not question his good luck in this manner. We were to bring the strength of the clan against the last resistance on a new planet that the Praetorians were seeking to bring into their empire. The majority of the fighting was over, or so Minister Brelix had said, and Lord Kiadoshu was asked to deliver the final stroke to break the back of the last stragglers of organized resistance. Afterwards the Dracowasp clan would be clear of the favor and negotiations could begin again with the Praetorians should Lord Kiadoshu desire it. Minister Brelix asked my Lord only once as to what had been my fate among the Larakese, and when my Lord had raised his hand and bade me step forward from my post as sentry, it seemed that Minister Brelix had his answer. Two days later, we departed our home to bring death to a sphere I had never heard of and raise our blades to a foe that had committed only one mistake, they were in the way of the Praetorians. If any of those selected acknowledged I was among their numbers, none gave verbal notice, but all glanced my way during the trip with an open look of disgust. While Master Hirosha had been slow to acknowledge there was the potential for me to be more than a soulless vessel, it seemed his opinion died with him.

I killed my first sentient a week after departing from our home. My swords ripped through the flimsy reed armor it wore as easily as if it had come at me bare skinned and while I took no joy in the act of killing, there was a strange thrill to it all the same. The others seemed caught in similar blood frenzy as well, and it took Lord Kiadoshu ordering a cease of attack twice to end it and he was displeased to see that the order of taking some alive for questioning had not been kept. I will admit that I misjudged how strong of a swing to use against the thing that came at me, but at the clear tone of displeasure in his voice, I knew I would not make the same mistake twice.

The planet seemed to be the home to a race of bloated frog faced creatures, but we would learn that while they may have been the owners of this swampy planet, they were not its true masters. Shortly after we began marching towards their city, the first sign that things were amiss occurred. A pack of draconic creatures attacked while the watches were fighting to keep the fatigue away after the march of the day. Each was the size of a grown war-horse with features that seemed closer to those of a wolf than dragon. Unfortunately, the alteration in outer form did not reduce their deadliness in combat. They unleashed great gouts of flame from their mouths as they ran through the camp, but even amidst the chaos, our training allowed us to organize into smaller units to deal with their threat. Although the battle ended quickly once we regrouped, their attack had wounded and slain a score of men. Lord Kiadoshu demanded to know how these beasts could have approached us unnoticed, but none had answers for him. His blood mixed with that of the beast at his feet, he looked towards the distant city we approached and ordered the watches tripled until we left this place.

During the day, we marched hard, but we could feel something tracking our progress. The bulbous headed creatures continued to throw themselves against us with surprise ambushes; and while our losses were light compared to theirs, our numbers were not infinite and we all knew that the true battle had not taken place. The following night another pack of dragon wolves attacked our camp, but this time we prepared for such an event. Two of the creatures managed to advance further than our outer defenses, but we ended their threat as quickly as it occurred. Again, our losses were light, but they continued to mount and Lord Kiadoshu’s eyes blazed with a fury none had seen before.

On the evening of the third day, we were within sprinting distance of the walled city and Lord Kiadoshu and his retainers mounted and rode towards the city under the speaking banner. One minute it seemed that we would formally issue our challenge, and then it seemed as if the gates of hell erupted around my Lord. From the tower three small orange pellets rushed towards them and even as the first warning shout was issued, a trio of explosions sent waves of heat in all directions and the smell of burnt flesh instantly filled the air.

Time slowed around me as men shouted out in surprise and fury and even as my hands pulled my blades free, the master gates began swinging open and the true masters of this place charged towards us. After the battle was over and the time for questions had arrived, I learned they were the Dracotaur, another mixing of the ancient blood of dragons from the times long past. Although slain by treachery, an act that robbed my Lord of his honor in the afterlife, we reacted quickly to their pressing the attack and for once, my blades were not unwelcome in the defensive stances. Even though two of theirs fell for each one of ours, I knew that it was only a matter of time before my death came. I was damaged in several places, the surprise look one gave me after sending a spear through my chest made the discomfort of the object almost worth it, but while I could fight until the moment my body could withstand no further punishment, I was not indestructible.

I was rendered inert shortly after the berserkers entered the fray. One of the brutes, standing nine stones high easily, charged towards me and crushed the left side of my head, a wound that would have killed a normal man on the spot. Sinking my blades into his side, I had the satisfaction of knowing that although he might kill me, the lung that was rapidly filling with blood would send him to his own demise soon enough. When his club smashed into my chest, I felt myself lifted off my feet and I knew only a sudden and all encompassing darkness.

ooOOoo

As quickly as the darkness washed into me, conscious thought flooded my body once more. I tried to open my eye, remembering that the left one had become useless, but it refused my command to open. When I tried to speak, I heard a voice drifting through what seemed a long tunnel.

“He is not repaired yet, do not reactivate at this time.”

Once more all I knew was darkness.

ooOOoo
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 12, 2007)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Backstory take duex. I am only about 3/4 done, but hopefully it is falling more into the realm we are shooting for.
> 
> [sblock]I will die by the sword.
> 
> ...



 I agree--the new history is looking much better in all  the right places--great work so far.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks for the thumbs up. I am thinking when this begins, he would be Sam 3/ Ronin 2. If that meets with your approval and if you think they mesh with how the story flows.

I just now have to find the right way to mesh his reactivation and learning the truth of Minister Brelix's actions. Both will lead him to Jhaar, but it is up to you on if the second will have any future impact on the game, if I even make it past the first round of selections.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 12, 2007)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Thanks for the thumbs up. I am thinking when this begins, he would be Sam 3/ Ronin 2. If that meets with your approval and if you think they mesh with how the story flows.
> 
> I just now have to find the right way to mesh his reactivation and learning the truth of Minister Brelix's actions. Both will lead him to Jhaar, but it is up to you on if the second will have any future impact on the game, if I even make it past the first round of selections.



 Sure, and it's also okay to leave a few unknowns for me to fill in as well.  

On a mostly-unrelated note, I just realised that the way I phrased it in the first post is weird when it comes to backstories.  I'll probably think of a better way to rephrase it and give an announcement.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 12, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The SRD races are not approved.  I consider the SRD classes to be like NPC classes for my game--taking one of them would be like being a Commoner or Warrior in a normal game.
> 
> I like a mix of background and crunch, myself, but I don't expect the crunch to be instantaneous.  I'm going to give people a lot of time to come up with the crunch (and if I don't get the class out promptly for people who need a new one, they have a special exemption, of course).



Got it. 

:: Perusing through .zip files :: What?! no psionic warrior or soulknife combos???     

Just kidding. I like the feel of a lot of those classes. Going to have to decide which one to settle down on. 

-Blood


----------



## Gli'jar (Feb 12, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I've seen people list the spells from their domains in their character sheet, so it should be okay to list the spells.  Immunity to Fear is very powerful for a domain power (similar to a level 3 Paladin ability), but it might be fair depending on the domain spells (are they all PH spells?)





Spells  are as follows sleep, aurury, deep slumber, phantasmal killer, nightmare, dream sight, scrying (greater), power word stun, and weird.

All but one, the 6 level spell is from CD, Dream Sight. I sleep but my spirit can move about and observe for 1 min /lvl. If you would prefer to switch it out so that all spells are from the players, Dream or shadow walk may be comparable.

I still have work on the background to incorporate the other spirits and thus domains. I was looking to incorporate  darkness, sun, creation, destruction, repose, healing, charm, travel, knowledge.  I am trying to incorporate opposing aspects portrayed by the initial background encounter with my guardian spirit. All are from either PH or SRD.

Possible feat request--Guardian spirit from CA, using spirit companion in place of watchful spirit requirement. Not fully compatible so a nay on your part would be understandable, again working the initial background encounter with my guardian. Maybe we can alter it to work if it doesn't work as written, powered down or up (ha) as necessary.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 12, 2007)

Gli'jar said:
			
		

> Spells  are as follows sleep, aurury, deep slumber, phantasmal killer, nightmare, dream sight, scrying (greater), power word stun, and weird.
> 
> All but one, the 6 level spell is from CD, Dream Sight. I sleep but my spirit can move about and observe for 1 min /lvl. If you would prefer to switch it out so that all spells are from the players, Dream or shadow walk may be comparable.



 Hmmm...so it is full of a bunch of spells not on the normal cleric list as well, but at least most of them aren't super-powerful, plus Dreamsight is interesting flavourfully for a Shaman.  It's a strong domain, but I'll go ahead and allow it--it isn't problematically so, and a strong domain can be modeled by a strong-willed spirit


----------



## Gli'jar (Feb 12, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmmm...so it is full of a bunch of spells not on the normal cleric list as well, but at least most of them aren't super-powerful, plus Dreamsight is interesting flavourfully for a Shaman.  It's a strong domain, but I'll go ahead and allow it--it isn't problematically so, and a strong domain can be modeled by a strong-willed spirit




I was editing the original as you replied. Will the additional information/request be ok. See #116.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 12, 2007)

Gli'jar said:
			
		

> I was editing the original as you replied. Will the additional information/request be ok. See #116.



 The Guardian Spirit feat doesn't really make any sense in this context.  Though they share the flavour similarity that they have to do with spirits, mechanically, the Wu Jen's Watchful Spirit is very different than the Shaman's Guardian Spirit, and the Guardian Spirit feat is just Watchful Spirit++.

The proposed domains seem fine, though.  Interestingly, it seems your Shaman is mainly reaching for the spirits of major abstract principles, rather than relatively more-approachable spirits like animal spirits, forest spirits, etc.


----------



## Gli'jar (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a question about traveling between worlds. How easy is it?  For my background I am thinking of making a visit to Arris and Amaranthia, possibly others. Is this possible or even likely?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 12, 2007)

Gli'jar said:
			
		

> I have a question about traveling between worlds. How easy is it?  For my background I am thinking of making a visit to Arris and Amaranthia, possibly others. Is this possible or even likely?



 It would be very uncommon for a Lacerta Shaman to even leave Chuliit, let alone to travel so much.  Then again, it would seem even rarer for a Shaman to wind up in Jhaar, so it is certainly possible.


----------



## Gli'jar (Feb 12, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The Guardian Spirit feat doesn't really make any sense in this context.  Though they share the flavour similarity that they have to do with spirits, mechanically, the Wu Jen's Watchful Spirit is very different than the Shaman's Guardian Spirit, and the Guardian Spirit feat is just Watchful Spirit++.
> 
> The proposed domains seem fine, though.  Interestingly, it seems your Shaman is mainly reaching for the spirits of major abstract principles, rather than relatively more-approachable spirits like animal spirits, forest spirits, etc.




Thanks for the constructive comment. I was figuring with a void spirit it would be interested in such aspects and would guide me as such, but on the other hand, abstract principles are rather aggressive.   The background is written such that we will in essence grow together so more approachable spirits at least in some part should be in order.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 12, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I may have time eventually--not tonight though.




RA, Not a problem. If you do find time at some point, have you thought about the overall concept to the Skald. ie as a Barbarian Bard Gestalt? I only ask because it colors the background I am writing. If you haven't had time to begin figuring it out, don't sweat it.

I am having a ball writing up this background as it is. I hope to have it up tomorrow evening.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 12, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> RA, Not a problem. If you do find time at some point, have you thought about the overall concept to the Skald. ie as a Barbarian Bard Gestalt? I only ask because it colors the background I am writing. If you haven't had time to begin figuring it out, don't sweat it.
> 
> I am having a ball writing up this background as it is. I hope to have it up tomorrow evening.



 Heh, don't worry--it existed already at some point, so it's not like I have to invent it out of nowhere (though remembering some of these can be hard).  It was indeed a Barbarian/Bard gestalt.  The Skald has stories passed down through countless generations that hold insight into every situation and passions so powerful that with an ardent warcry, she can bring herself and others to new heights of bravery.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 12, 2007)

Mew. Is there a time limit I should know about? All these choices are hard to pick between.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 12, 2007)

RA,
Ok here is the background I am working with.

I kind of went overboard   

But in trying to come up with a character who would fit in Jhaar, it was hard. But this character really clicked with me and the background wrote itself. But if anything is off let me know. 

[sblock=Else's background]
The Niblean walked by her table, did a double take and walked back with a lecherous smile. Her eyes gave no sign of acceptance, but the Nibelan sat down anyway.

“Whats, a pretty little Narlsie like you doing so far from home” he said nearly drooling as his eyes devoured her.

The young woman stared at him, silently, as he shifted in his seat. Then she smiled. A beautiful smile that lit up her face, ice-blue eyes crinkling in a face framed by the wisps of blonde hair that were not tied back. She leaned in towards him, over the table. “I don’t see many Nibelans here in Jhaar” she said. Whether he heard her or not was hard to tell, when she leaned over the Niblean got such a view of her very ample cleavage, that he was pre-occupied with it.

Knowing that, calculating that, Else reached over and grabbed the Nibelan by his hair “And I don’t want to see anymore!” she screamed as she slammed his head repeatedly into the table until it was hard to tell which had more blood on it and both were broken.

Walking away from the  broken, bloody table and the Nibelan without a face or life, she approached the bar, “I’ll take my drink on the patio” she said in a crystal clear voice as those nothing had happened. On the patio, she stared up at the sky, lost for a time in her past.

_____________________________________________________________________
Else Wurkunsdottir was born a Narlsewoman. Few looking at her could ever doubt that. Her fair skin, piercing blue eyes and blond hair told her heritage better than she could. She was the daughter of Wurkun, Skald to the Great King Ynim, while he lived at least. Wurkun had fought beside Ynim as he battled Tralg armies, and Niblean raiders. He told the great epics of those battles and of the past.

Else was born to his second wife, Siln, youngest and most beautiful daughter of the great warrior Gorj, to cement the alliance between the houses. Actually Gorj just wanted more of his own exploits told in the long houses. Still by all accounts Else was a beautiful child and Wurkun did not beat her very often, so that she would herself serve to ally his house with another.

Else was a very bright young child, and what’s more she had a lovely singing voice that kept her in the good graces of her father. Sitting behind his chair, she heard all the stories and all the songs of the battles and remembered them. She came to know the power of the songs and practiced them in secret, for a woman could never be a skald. But she practiced in secret. Her father encouraged her singing in the hall as it would boost her value for marriage later. But in her room at night she practiced the songs of power that she heard her father use. She trained her clear voice to work many wonders, all in secret. Songs of power and bravery, songs of grace and beauty, songs of healing and life. She listened well and practiced subtlely on her sisters. They never quite realized why they sewed better with Else humming in the room with them.

As Else grew to womanhood, her beauty was renowned through the land as the most beautiful Narlsewoman in many winters.  She was a statuesque beauty, the essence of the Narlse desire. Tall, fair, slim and yet very busty. She was the product of the selection of the most beautiful daughters for many generations. Many suitors inquired of Wurkun for Else as a wife. But canny Wurkun knew the value of his daughter and was holding out an alliance with one of the up and coming young kings.

One of the suitors came to talk to Wurkun. They had gone out hunting, leaving the stead. It was an ill time to be out as a band of Nibelan raiders had chosen that time to attack. The rumors of old Wurkun’s wealth was well known among the Nibelans, not to mention hatred for him for his role standing beside Ynim against them. The raiders slew the door guards and made it inside. Wurkun’s two sons (Sigdun from his first wife Helgurd, and Magnin, Else’s brother through Siln) came to the front of the battle, driving off most of the raiders. But two had slipped past the fighting, looking for loot.

One found Sifi (daughter of Hegurd) and bound her to steal her away. Else found the raider tying up her sister and pawing at her. The blood of her Grandfather, Gorj, flowed strongly through her veins, and with a mad blood rage she had never felt before, Else grabbed a spear and stabbed the raider. They fought briefly and though he wounded her once, she did kill him, spitting him like the Nibelan pig that he was. But the Norns were cruel to her that day as the second raider showed up just as she shoved the fatal spear blow into the Nibelan.

Whether it was the sight of a Narlsewoman killing a Nibelan, or whether it was Else legendary beauty, something caused the Nibelan to decide that he had to have Else right then. Risking the prize, he grabbed the spear from her hands, caught and threw down Else and raped her right there rather than carry her off. Else still fought with wild frenzy, but she was exhausted from the previous fight, she was not a warrior. She managed to claw out one eye as she was being attacked. It was then that her brother Sigdun entered. The raiders had been defeated and he had come to check on his sisters. He found one bound and one being ravaged by a Nibelan. In a blind fury he slew the Nibelan even as he lay on top of Else.

Sigdun cut Sifi’s bonds and lead her out of the room, not looking or speaking to Else. Not even acknowledging the other dead raider. Sifi pleaded with Sigdun as they were leaving saying that Else had saved her. Had Else not come along, the raiders would have already have taken her away. Else was her salvation. Sigdun made no move to go back or acknowledge he had another sister. He only had one now, as Wurkun only had one daughter now.

Else knew as Sigdun walked away that she was worth nothing now. She was spoiled property. Defiled by a Nibelan, no Narlseman would take her now, especially not the suitors that were seeking Wurkun out. Here dim hopes of leading a somewhat comfortable life as a favored wife were dashed to bits in a few brutal minutes. Else sat and sobbed for hours. She beat at the dead corpses in anger, rage, frustration, and fear. In her heart though she knew what was destined for her, slavery, thralldom. Perhaps she would be given to a pig farmer, or worse yet given as a bribe or sold to the Nibelans themselves. But in any case she would no longer be a Narlsewoman worthy of respect, hailed for her beauty, bringing honor and alliances to her father’s house. 

Else fled to her room and cried more. Her father would be returning soon and she could not face his disappointment. Not over her personally, but the loss of Else as a bargaining chip for more wealth and power. Else was beside herself, she went from the most envied woman to nothing. Despondent, fearful, alone, the dagger was in her hand, poised at her breast when she suddenly she remembered a song. One her father sang to her specifically long, long ago, yet it has resonated with her even then. Else hadn’t heard it sung in well over 15 years, not to anyone else. The Saga of Kalija told the tale of an ice maiden, who fell in love with a Narlseman who was slain by Tralgs. Kalija sought vengeance on the Tralgs and slew many by appearing as ice and then slaying them as they came nearer. It was a very old tale, and few Skalds even remembered or told it anymore. But to Else, it has been her favorite. She often pretended to be Kalija as she played as a young girl, slaying Tralgs with her stick spear. Kalija was strong, beautiful and cunning. Else had found strength in her as a child and now Kalija gave her strength again.

Else put the dagger aside and paced for a bit. Then it was decided. The Gods had had a use for Kalija even though she was a woman. The Gods had a plan for Else as well. She would be strong like Kalija. As it was she took after her grandfather and was a strong as most stripling Narlsemen with wispy beards. But strong inside as well. Else dried her tears and changed out of her torn and bloody rags. She tossed them into the fireplace and stood there naked in front of the fire watching them burn. Burning away the memories, but also burning them into her memory. She would not forget them, but she would not let them hurt her either. As the fire died she dressed in traveling clothes, tucked the dagger back into her belt. She grabbed a small bag of coins and some small token jewelry given to her by her mother. She was about to leave when she spied the ever present spears upon the wall. She stared at it. The Spear had doomed her to this. No! The Spear had freed her. Saved her, saved Sifi. Else grabbed the spear and left.

A group of guards tried to stop her from leaving. Her father had been found and was hastening back to the long house and ordered all to stay within its walls. Knowing what waited for her, Else refused to stay, she made as if to leave and they again refused to leave. Else sang a small verse to calm herself and focus on what to do, a habit she often had. But, Else had practiced in seclusion so long she did not realize her songs affected others. Four of the guards had fallen asleep from her short song. The one remaining though, looked at her wide-eyed “Witch! Sorceress!” he shouted. Else was appalled here this man guarded one of the most renowned Skalds of Scandaj and he didn’t recognize the music of a skald? Else became incensed, the blood of Groj flowed through her veins and a veil of blood covered her eyes again. As it passed the guard lay dead, and her spear was crimson with his blood. Else groaned. All she needed was a wereguild on her now. She had wanted to run away to some other stead, out-run the rumors, out-run the shame. Now she knew, with a were-guild on top of the dishonor, there was no where for her to hide on Scandaj.

Else had a sudden though, and started running for the stables, grabbing a horse she took off like a shot. She made for the stead of King Lagdur. There she had heard was a marvelous ship. One that came very seldom to visit and trade, but her father’s tales marked every time they came. A long ship that traveled not on the seas, but in the air. That came and went to different lands. That ship could save her she knew.

She managed to talk her way onto the ship, paying her way with the jewelry and the money from the horse. She rode the ship off planet and away from her past. She kept to herself the early part of the trip of the trip, barely coming out to even eat. View off deck scared her terribly and she wondered if she hadn’t made a mistake. But towards the end of the journey, she was very comfortable on deck and had begun to chat up the crew, her passion for learning not suppressed here and the crew just happy to have her out where they could see her. In this way she learned a bit of Eldish and a smattering, mostly curses, in other tongues. She also learned a bit about spelljamming. Enough to not be afraid at least. She hadn’t cared where they were going when they left and of course, the Norns were cruel to her still, as though her beauty had to be countered by hardship, they landed in Jhaar. Jhaar was a big shock to the young Narlsewoman. 

She wander the streets for a day, agawk at the strange sights. She was blissfully unaware of either the sinsiter figures that followed her, or the mysterious cloaked figure who followed them. Fortunately a Sidhe Votress on some secret mission for Amaranthia saw her before too many others did. Amelia ushered her away from the unseen lurkers waiting for Else in various dark corners. Amelia took her back to her room, trying to figure out how such an innocent soul could land here. Else had never seen so beautiful a woman and Amelia’s calm steady voice reassured Else and she found her whole story flooding out before she knew it, ending up crying in Amelia’s arms. Amelia didn’t have the heart to turn Else back out onto the street at that point. Instead Else stayed there a while. Another taller, woman, came occasionally to look after Else. Together they taught Else some basic survival skills for Jhaar. Amelia taught her to control her rages a bit better and Vivika the Amazon helped her learn the spear better. But soon their mission ended and they had to leave. Else was apprehensive, but the Amaranthians assured her that she had a strong soul and would be fine.

Else walked out into the streets of Jhaar, no longer afraid, but also not longer unaware. She learned to cover herself more when on the streets as the Amarathians did. And eventually she found a ship to convince her to take her on board as a crewmember. She had enough of the lingo down to toss out a few terms and bat her eyes. And so Else learned a bit of spelljamming here and there. She didn’t get many trips. Generally she wasn’t invited back once her deception was revealed. But she learned more each time. Especially about other places. She desperately wanted to visit Amaranthia, but never found a ship going there.

Mostly she hung out in a tavern in Jhaar with other prospective crewpeople, waiting for another chance. She occasionally found work as a body guard having become a passable warrior. The wealthy especially liked her, since not only could she do her job, she looked so good doing it. 

So Else sits, she often tells people her name is Kalija now. But she waits. Her past is buried. She cannot return home, almost certain death awaits her if not worse. And her future is very uncertain. She is waiting for something, but she knows not what yet.

___________________________________________________________________________
The waitress brings out another drink to Else. The bartender learned long ago not to send out a male server after one of Else’s outbursts. The waitress found her alone on the patio staring up at the sky, singing a song in some language unknown to the girl. Though she didn’t know the language she understood the song; sadness, loneliness, pain. A tear sprang to the girl’s eye for a reason she didn’t really know. Else turned and saw the tear. “I am sorry, do not cry my tears for me though” she said and sang a little refrain in that same language, that dispelled the despair of the girl and made her feel warm and happy as she turned to leave Else alone on the patio again, staring at the sky wondering what the Fate had next for her.

[/sblock]

Else Character
[sblock]

```
[B]Name:[/B] Else
[B]Class:[/B] Skald
[B]Race:[/B] Narlse
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Femalle
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] None

[B]Str:[/B] 16 +3 (XXp.)     [B]Level:[/B] 5        [B]XP:[/B] XXXX
[B]Dex:[/B] 22 +6 (XXp.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +5         [B]HP:[/B] 37 (5d10-5)
[B]Con:[/B] 9 -1 (XXp.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +8     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] XX/XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] 16 +3 (XXp.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 (XXp.)     [B]Init:[/B] +6        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 22 +6 (18+4p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] XX%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +4    +0    +6    +X    +X    +1    21
[B]Touch:[/B] 17              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 15

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      4    -1          +3
[B]Ref:[/B]                       4    +6          +10
[B]Will:[/B]                      4    +0          +4

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Greatsword              +8     2d6+4     19-20x2
Longspear +1 of Frost +9     1d8+5 (+1d6) 20x2
Comp Longbow +1     +12    1d8+4     20x3
   Rapid shot           +10/+10 1d8+4    20x3

[B]Languages:[/B] Narlse, Eldish, Nibelangan, Seelie

[B]Abilities:[/B]Rapt Ardour (Ex): A Skald can enter a state of Ardour. In a fit of Ardour, a skald 
temporarily gains a +4 to Strength and Charisma and a +2 morale bonus on Will saves, 
but she takes a -2 penalty to AC. At the end of the Ardour, she becomes fatigued.
It is impossible to stoke up one's Ardour while in a fit of Euphoria, though Ardour
and Rage can mix. 
 
Skald's Battlecry: As Bardic Music except for that the Skald is not able to extend 
the effect through concentration and so always has a 5 round (or 10 with Lingering 
Cry) duration.  Cries with similar names to Bard songs are the same as those songs.

Countercry: As Countersong

Cry of Courage: As Inspire Courage

Skaldic Lore: As Bardic Lore d20+10

Illiteracy: As the Barbarian ability

Shout of the Master: As Inspire Competence

Stoke Passion: As a standard action, a Skald in Ardour can expend a use of Skald's
Battlecry to stoke the passions of her allies to new heights, or ignite the fiery 
emotions stirring within her breast to create something truly spectacular.  Even if 
a single target has multiple effects and/or multiple Skald allies, only one use of 
Stoke Passion can effect the same target at any one time.  
Choose one of the following effects--

*If the target is under the effect of a Warcry, increase all morale bonuses granted 
by +1

*If the target is under the effect of Rage, Euphoria, Ardour, or any similar effect,
choose one of those effects.  All bonuses granted increase by +1, except stat bonuses,
which increase by +2.

*If you are using this ability on yourself and you are currently affected by both a
Skald's Battlecry and Ardour at the same time, end both effects and expend another
daily use of Ardour to gain a unique effect.  If you have access to a higher Ardour, 
you may choose to gain a lower effect by using a different Warcry.  While under the
effects of these Ardours, you count as being under the effect of both a Warcry and
Ardour, so you cannot use either on yourself.

-Rapt Ardour (or higher) + Cry of Courage = Kyrivale's Ardour
+4 Dex, +4 Cha, Gain One Extra Attack on Full Attack,
Grow wings that grant Fly Speed of double base land speed

-Hero's Ardour (or higher) + Call to Greatness = Jotun's Ardour
+8 Strength, +4 Con, -2 Dex, +4 enhancement bonus to Natural Armour, 
DR 10/Nivshaln, Grow to Size Large or Huge (your choice)

-Empyreal Ardour + Chant of Heroes = Ragnarok's Ardour  
+6 to all stats, no death from HP damage until end of Ardour,
DR 20/Epic, SR 10+class level, Divine Bonus equal to your Cha bonus to AC 

Invincible Ardour: While in Ardour, a Skald can shrug off some of her wounds as if 
they were nothing.  Every time she is struck while in Ardour, the Skald ignores an
amount of damage equal to her Charisma bonus for a number of rounds equal to her 
Skald level divided by 4 (rounded down).  At the end of this time, the damage applies
as normal.

[B]Feats:[/B] All Simple and Martial Weapon Proficiency, Light and Medium Armor Proficiency,
Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot

[B]Spells:[/B]
Spells per day 5/5/2
Spells Known 6/4/3
Spells Known: 
0 level: Detect Magic, Know Direction, Lullaby, Message, Prestidigitation, Summon Instrument
1st Level: Cure Light Wounds, Remove Fear, 
2nd Level: Cure Moderate Wounds, Heroism, 

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 72       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 8/4
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Appraise                   3    +3          +6
Balance                    X    +X          +X
Bluff                      5    +6          +11
Climb                      X    +X          +X
Concentration              X    +X          +X
Craft                      X    +X          +X
Decipher Script            X    +X          +X
Diplomacy                  8    +6     +6   +20
Disable Device             X    +X          +X
Disguise                   X    +X          +X
Escape Artist              X    +X          +X
Forgery                    X    +X          +X
Gather Information         6    +6    +2    +14
Handle Animal              2    +6          +8
Heal                       X    +X          +X
Hide                       3    +6          +9
Intimidate                 5    +6   +2     +13
Jump                       X    +X          +X
Knowledge (Local)         5    +3          +X
Knowledge (History)        5    +3          +X
Knowledge (Nobility)         5   +3          +X
Listen                     5    +0          +5
Move Silently              3    +6          +9
Open Lock                  X    +X          +X
Perform                    8    +6          +14
Profession                 X    +X          +X
Ride                       2    +6          +8
Search                     X    +X          +X
Sense Motive               5    +0          +5
Sleight Of Hand            X    +X          +X
Speak Language             X    +X          +X
Spellcraft                 X    +X          +X
Spot                       X    +X          +X
Survival                   X    +X          +X
Swim                       2    +3          +5
Tumble                     X    +X          +X
Use Magic Device           X    +X          +X
Use Rope                   X    +X          +X

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Longspear +1 Frost*         5,481gp   XXlb
Mithril shirt                    3,300gp   XXlb
Comp Longbow +1 (Str +3) 3,375gp   XXlb
Greatsword                    500gp   XXlb
Ring of protection +1     2,500gp
Backpack                          20gp
quiver 20 arrows                10gp
*Special item
[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXlb      [B]Money:[/B] 264gp XXsp XXcp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX

[B]Age:[/B] 20
[B]Height:[/B] 5'10"
[B]Weight:[/B] 130lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Blonde
[B]Skin:[/B] Fair
```
*Appearance:* XXXX


BAB               Fort    Ref    Will    Special                                 Spells Per Day          Spells Known
+1                +2      +2     +2      Skald's Battlecry, Skaldic Lore            2                       4     
                                         Countercry, Cry of Courage +1
                                         Illiteracy, Rapt Ardour   
+2                +3      +3     +3      Shout of the Master                        3/0                     5/2   
+3                +3      +3     +3      Stoke Passion                              3/1                     6/3     
+4                +4      +4     +4      Ardour 2/day                               3/2/0                   6/3/2    
+5                +4      +4     +4      Invincible Ardour                          3/3/1                   6/4/3   

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 12, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Mew. Is there a time limit I should know about? All these choices are hard to pick between.



 Probably the end of the month--plenty of time.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 12, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> RA,
> Ok here is the background I am working with.
> 
> I kind of went overboard
> ...



 Cool backstory.  A few minor points:

Nib_el_an

An Amaranthian Votress in Jhaar?  That would be pretty odd on its own, especially considering their oaths, but a Votress and an Amazon who are friends is equally strange.  They seem like they could be replacable at the end, or it could even just be the Amazon (who might be a good match for Else's misandry and is a bit more explainable).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 12, 2007)

On a random tangent sort of for everyone on that last note, I'd say that you guys are in general coming up with awesome character concepts for one of my usual game recruitments that starts in Eldiz.  Any time I give you a hard time about a concept or bit of background being kind of a stretch for Jhaar, it's because this recruiting drive is unusual for happening at a specific port with a very specific culture.

That said, anyone who's finding that they want to make something that doesn't fit in Jhaar at all might be better served in Destiny's Tears, for which I may be re-recruiting replacements soon (Destiny's Tears starts in Eldiz with a Convocation of people interested in adventuring throughout the Spheres that went out of its way to have emissaries from every Known Sphere, so any unusual background character would make sense there).  That also means that those of you who are not chosen, with minor backstory massaging, can probably manage to get a second chance soon after 

By and large I'm seeing excellent quality submissions, don't get me wrong, and because of the quality of submissions, I expect I'll probably even accept maybe one or a few that are a bit weird for Jhaar, but in order to keep verisimilitude, I'd like to also accept a goodly number that aren't 

(For instance if the final group wound up being a Nymph Votress, a Rowaini Knight, a Sacra Champion, and a Mojiin Preserver, it would be very very weird.  Less weird would be a Dolathi Bounty Hunter, a Rowaini Swashbuckler, a Narlse Alley Stalker, and then maybe a Pleb Liberator or Vildri Heretic as the token weird-but-easily-explainable character.)


----------



## pallandrome (Feb 12, 2007)

Quick question, how would knowledge (geography) translate into Spelljammer, if it even does?


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 12, 2007)

In the interest of working out a more swashbuck-ly concept would it be possible to propose a new class so long as it has a feel that fits in? I'd be happy to put a rough draft together if you don't have the time. I was thinking along the lines of a small loosely associated guild of rogue/psion Dolathi explorers originally founded by an Eldritch Infiltrator that managed to alter hir mind enough to learn a piece of the Dragonlord's power.

If something like that would be acceptable, my character would be a former pirate captain. Self perceiving a female but taking a male form to keep the crew in line, the sea dogs mutinied when she took on a male lover.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 12, 2007)

pallandrome said:
			
		

> Quick question, how would knowledge (geography) translate into Spelljammer, if it even does?



 It exists, but is not as useful as Knowledge (Spelljamming) and Knowledge (The Spheres).  In general, anyone with Know: Geo or Know: Arc gets Know: Spellj, and anyone with Know: Geo or Know: Planes gets Know: Spheres.  In practise, I should get better at spelling that out.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 12, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> In the interest of working out a more swashbuck-ly concept would it be possible to propose a new class so long as it has a feel that fits in? I'd be happy to put a rough draft together if you don't have the time. I was thinking along the lines of a small loosely associated guild of rogue/psion Dolathi explorers originally founded by an Eldritch Infiltrator that managed to alter hir mind enough to learn a piece of the Dragonlord's power.
> 
> If something like that would be acceptable, my character would be a former pirate captain. Self perceiving a female but taking a male form to keep the crew in line, the sea dogs mutinied when she took on a male lover.



 I'm sorry, but no.  There are good reasons why only Valsians can be Dragonlords and why Dolathi can't be Psions.  Actually, Dragonlords are technically not Psionic--they are a pseudo-blend that counts as magic vis-a-vis psionics/magic transparency.  In fact, in my setting, usually Psionics Is Different (see XPH for variant), but not the Dragonlord psionics.  

The background sounds very interesting though--you might be interested in Dweomereater, perhaps.  They are roguishly skillful and twist the spells of others.


----------



## pallandrome (Feb 12, 2007)

Hehe, that's what I figured, but I just wanted to check to be sure. I'm writing out Bardach's history of pirating, freebooting, and privateering ever since he was a press-ganged young lad. Lives life for the ship and sail now, though he does remember home fondly. Stuck in a rough spot after an attempted mutiny aboard the last ship where he served damaged it beyond repair (and almost beyond the point of limping to port), so now he's on the lookout for a new job.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 13, 2007)

How does the "Bounty Hunter" Class work? (fighter/rogue) ?

-Blood


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 13, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but no.  There are good reasons why only Valsians can be Dragonlords and why Dolathi can't be Psions.  Actually, Dragonlords are technically not Psionic--they are a pseudo-blend that counts as magic vis-a-vis psionics/magic transparency.  In fact, in my setting, usually Psionics Is Different (see XPH for variant), but not the Dragonlord psionics.
> 
> The background sounds very interesting though--you might be interested in Dweomereater, perhaps.  They are roguishly skillful and twist the spells of others.




In that case, would it be possible to blend the idealist noble and the pirate captain concepts together to make a down on her luck Valsian privateer psi-rogue? Failing that, a Dweomereater might be of interest. Although, to be honest, mechanically a psi-rogue seems far superior to a sorceror-rogue (stealth manifestation, 3rd level abilities, access to more than one 3rd level ability when acquired, etc.). I don't suppose Dweomereaters cast as wizards?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 13, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> How does the "Bounty Hunter" Class work? (fighter/rogue) ?
> 
> -Blood



 They hunt down marks and get bonuses for doing so, and they're generally good at all sorts of fighting, hunting their mark, and tracking.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 13, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> In that case, would it be possible to blend the idealist noble and the pirate captain concepts together to make a down on her luck Valsian privateer psi-rogue? Failing that, a Dweomereater might be of interest. Although, to be honest, mechanically a psi-rogue seems far superior to a sorceror-rogue (stealth manifestation, 3rd level abilities, access to more than one 3rd level ability when acquired, etc.). I don't suppose Dweomereaters cast as wizards?



 None of these races have access to psionics except for the Dragonlord casting which counts as magic.  Dweomereaters cast sort of like Wizards, yes.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 13, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Shayuri--Maybe a Sidhe?
> Fenris--rolled
> Kralin--no roll
> pallandrome--Albatross Animist
> ...



Well, that's two race/class combinations I have in your other games that have reappeared here as prospective characters... most amusing.


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 13, 2007)

Here she is. The background is a bit vague since I don't really know what happened to her on Chulit, but it looks like it might cover those events somewhat.
Or maybe those events never happened to her. Maybe she's the Clone of the original Alexia (a common enough form of life-insurance for such a rich and powerful Dragonlord family), activated when Alexia1 was killed by her captors. Then, when Alexia1 was returned to life by the Great Spirit of Chulit there was two of them running around causing mischief, (Alexia1 perhaps with a changed alignment), one of them in this game the other one in whatever remains of Viridian Plague. Eventually, presumably, she would run into herself and have to fight the other self to the death to reclaim her place in the family. Could be fun.

[sblock=everyone]
Alexia Azi the Lost (formerly Lady Alexia Azi Valthyne)

Female Valsian Dragonlord level 5 (Telepath)
Species: Valsian (-2 Con, +4 Int, +4 Cha)

Alignment: Neutral Evil
XP: 

Str: 11/+0
Dex: 15/+2
Con: 18/+4 (16-2+4)
Int: 22/+6 (17+4+1(+2 for spellcasting))
Wis: 12/+1
Cha: 19/+4 (15+4(+2 for spellcasting))

Hp: 36 (4+4d4+24)
Initiative: +2
BaB/Grapple: +3/+3
Attack: +3
Damage:
Move: 30 (20)

Fort: 3 (1+1)
Ref: 4 (1+2)
Will: 6 (4+1)

Skills: 55 sp
Bluff: 15 (8+5+2(syn)) 
Concentration: 9 (8+1)
Diplomacy: 15 (8+5+2(syn))
Knowlege (Nobility and Royalty): 14 (8+6)
Knowlege (Psionics): 14 (8+6) 
Psicraft: 16 (8+6+2(syn))
Sense Motive: 9 (8+1)

Languages:
Valsian, Altanian, Eldish, Mojin, High Praetorian, Draconic, Infernal.

Feats: lvl: 1,1,3,5.
Spell Prodigy
Psionic Meditation
Expand Knowlege (Astral Construct)
Empower Power

Racial and Class Abilities:
+2 Bonus feats, Draconic Pet, Siphon Power +2.
Power Leech: Every time a Valsian is targetted by a spell that directly creates a magical effect on the Valsian (so Hold Person, Charm Person, and Eagle's Splendour for example, rather than Melf's Acid Arrow which creates an arrow and then shoots it out), the Valsian drains a little bit of the power into herself, regaining 1 hit point per spell level.

Gem Affinity (Ruby): Based on hair and eye colour, each Valsian has an affinity with a particular jewel. Any time they use a dorje or other psionic item made from the same jewel type, if it recreates a psionic affect, they can use their affinity to add the effects of a metapsionic feat that costs 2 Power Points or less for free, though they still expend focus as usual.


Power Points/ Day: 103 (64(base)+21(int)+15(cha)+3(Valsian))

Powers Known:
0 (7): Mend, Mage Hand, Detect Psionics, Message, Prestidigitation, Light.
1 (9): Astral Construct*, Charm (psionic), Force Screen, Inertial Armour, Mind Link, Defensive Precognition, Vigor, Comprehend Languages, Silent Image, Ray of Enfeeblement.
2 (6): Specified Energy Adaptation, Share Pain, Command Undead, Glitterdust, Mirror Image, Web.
3 (5): Energy Wall, Hostile Emphatic Transfer.

Draconic Pet: 

Coiyared the Devourer
Wyrmling Black Dragon
*Age: *Wyrmling
*Size: *T
*Hit Dice (hp): *4d12+4 (30)
*Str: *11
*Dex: *10
*Con: *13
*Int: *8
*Wis: *11
*Cha: *8
*Base Attack/Grapple: *+4/–4
*Attack: *+6
*Fort Save: *+5
*Ref Save: *+4
*Will Save: *+4
*Breath Weapon (DC): *2d4 (13)
*Space/Reach: *2-1/2 ft./0 ft. (5 ft. with bite)
*1 Bite: *1d4
*2 Claws: *1d3
*Speed: *60 ft., fly 100 ft. (average), swim 60 ft.
*Initiative: *+0
*AC: *15 (+2 size,+3 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 15
*Special Abilities: *Immunity to acid, water breathing
Feats and Skills:
Flyby Attack, Multiattack, Weapon Focus (bite)
Listen 7, Spot 7, Sense Motive 7, Knowlege (dragons) 6, Intimidate 6.


Her Equipment (worn):

Belt of Health (worn under clothes) +4: 16'000 gp
Ring of Sustenance: 2500 gp
Ring of Endure Elements: 1000 gp

Fine Woolen cloak 1gp (conceals all but her face, which is in shadows)
Royal Outfit  250 gp
Gold and black pearl earrings: 100 gp
3 golden Hair pins: 150 gp
Ruby necklace: 1000 gp
Fan: 100 gp

354 gp


Hireling Butler (Expert level 1): Cost 3sp/day
Jeeves.
HP: 6


Carrying capacity: 38 lb. or less 39–76 lb. 77–115 lb. 
Skills:
Profession(Butler): 4
Knowlege(Nobility and Royalty): 4
Knowlege(History): 4
Speak Language: Celestial, Seelie, Altanian, High Preatorian, Lacerta, Feldori.

Languages: Valsian, Celestial, Seelie, Altanian, High Preatorian, Lacerta, Feldori.

Jeeves Equipment: 
His clothes, rations, backpack, rope, soap, lantern+oil, bedroll, canteen, etc. 100 gp

her equipment, carried by Jeeves:
Royal Outfit x3: 600 gp
Noble Outfit x2: 125 gp 
Masterwork Ivory Folding Chair: 200 gp
Waxed Silk Umbrella: 20 gp

--

Appearance:
By any account a strikingly beautiful woman, with brilliant ruby eyes that can turn from piercingly cool to radiant beacons of joy in a moment and hair the same hew beautifully coiffed in an elaborate and timeless arrangement, held by three golden hair-pins. 
Her skin is light and creamy, with the slightest hint of a tan. Besides the black on her eyebrows and lashes she uses no make-up, finding that it tends to lessen her beauty. 
Her jewelry and clothes, though elaborate and ancient, conveys a sence of effortless elegance. 

Personality:
A polite veneer over a sometimes fiery temper and a calm self-assurance of her own worth.  Alexia believes in the manifest destiny of her people and her great House, but she does not carry some of the prejudices common amongst her people. Recent events have left her confidence somewhat shaken, yet she keeps her insecurities to herself.

Background:
She had a happy and mostly unremarkable noble upbringing that molded her into a spoiled manipulator. Because she was mostly raised by payed servants she didn't form any close bonds with her parents, but holds some affection for her younger sister Aliandra [Seeten's Diplomatic Immunity character]. 
Excelling in her studies, she found herself with a lot of free time and in her teenage years developed a few bad habits for a young noble lady. It was never difficult for her to sneak off incognito into the crowded streets of the nearby trading city to find herself exotic new drugs and exotic new lovers. It was a game she liked to play on occasion, and it never seemed to end badly. Oh, she had to kill a fool or two, but she was never in any real danger. Eventually her responsibilities within the family grew and she found herself with less time over for her adventurous pursuits. Instead she threw her efforts into managing parts of the family business.
It was on a prospecting trip to the jungle planet of Chulit that she was cast out onto the path she now is forced to walk. Captured and tortured she found no other way out but to betray the interests of her family. The Valthynes being an unforgiving lot cast her out, stripped her of her family name and sent her to the foulest hive of scum and villainy in the known universe in exile with but the simplest of her belongings. She now seeks to avenge that injustice and redeem herself in the eyes of her people.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 13, 2007)

Rystil? What would a "good" race suggestion be for a Witch character?

I've decided I have a hankering to play a spooky-ooky voodoo queen sea witch. 

Any common races? Uncommon? Unheard of?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 13, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Here she is. The background is a bit vague since I don't really know what happened to her on Chulit, but it looks like it might cover those events somewhat.
> Or maybe those events never happened to her. Maybe she's the Clone of the original Alexia (a common enough form of life-insurance for such a rich and powerful Dragonlord family), activated when Alexia1 was killed by her captors. Then, when Alexia1 was returned to life by the Great Spirit of Chulit there was two of them running around causing mischief, (Alexia1 perhaps with a changed alignment), one of them in this game the other one in whatever remains of Viridian Plague. Eventually, presumably, she would run into herself and have to fight the other self to the death to reclaim her place in the family. Could be fun.
> 
> [sblock=everyone]
> ...



 Since my games are actually a self-contained living world, I'd rather you not reuse Azi Valthyne, and the clone idea seems more than a bit odd (and only works assuming the hand of a very high level Dragonlord with a high stake invested in the effort).  Couldn't it be a different Dragonlord?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 13, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Rystil? What would a "good" race suggestion be for a Witch character?
> 
> I've decided I have a hankering to play a spooky-ooky voodoo queen sea witch.
> 
> Any common races? Uncommon? Unheard of?



 Rowaini females are the archetypical Witch.  In fact, check out the following random socio-political-gender note that I posted in a game and never got included in the doc (there are a bunch of these drifting in the phlogiston of the Internet, though the crash killed many).

[SBLOCK=Long note on Rowaini women]A random socio-political-gender note for the Rowaini culture: There's a good reason that the overwhelming majority of the female members of the very highest strata of the social elite are remarkably gorgeous and have similar builds--it's a case of selective breeding and a bit of eugenics. Basically, Rowaini women are considered to have intrinsic value only as sex objects and mothers. Because the men find busty gorgeous women to be attractive, they consider them to have more value as a sex-object wife, and they have also been found to be more likely to have healthy strapping sons and busty gorgeous daughters (that's genetics for you). Therefore, due to arranged marriages that dominate Rowaini society, a social order began to slowly impose itself where that particular standard of beauty was used as a bargaining chip to seal alliances and bargains. Since there is genetic variation, every daughter will be different, of course, and when a noble couple has a particularly beautiful daughter, because she is more attractive as a wife and more likely to produce better children, she can be married off to a more powerful family to gain alliances and connections and raise their own social status somewhat. This trend causes beauty to migrate upward on the social ladder, genetically. Meanwhile, if a daughter is slightly below-par (not too much, just a bit, and she's probably still quite beautiful at most of the higher ranks), she can still be married off to someone of equal or slightly lower rank who is willing to accept her because she is closer to the typical wife in his social stratus and also because she brings with her ties to the more powerful family. In this way, the slightly less busty, less drop-dead-gorgeous traits migrate down the social ladder. If a daughter is too much below-par, she is considered a waste of resources (and possibly a bastard child), so she is often either killed or given to a peasant family who can't have children of their own (could be an interesting character hook, actually), depending on the father's demeanour. What about the opposite case--a peasant girl possessed of incredible beauty? They are rare, and very special, so each has a different story to tell. Some of them are married off to very minor nobles or gentry, bringing the peasant family financial support and the noble family possible bargaining chips for upwards mobility in the form of daughters. Others become criminal con artists who masquerade as noblewomen, often successfully. Many become mistresses of powerful nobles, living a life of luxury and hedonism. Occasionally if her patron is very powerful (like a king), such a mistress can even be granted an honourary title, or even a real title for her sons, and thus enter the nobility, and the cycle of speculation on beauty continues. As a consequence of all this, most Rowaini stereotype and make the assumption that beautiful ladies have status roughly proportional to their beauty and bust. It isn't always right, and this is what lets those con artists get away with a lot, but it's a good rule of thumb to remember. It also leads to a general cultural attitude where the most beautiful ladies should always be treated like royalty--often they actually are, and even when they are dealing with other cultures where they know this isn't the case, the custom is strong, and it has just become customary.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 13, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Since my games are actually a self-contained living world, I'd rather you not reuse Azi Valthyne, and the clone idea seems more than a bit odd (and only works assuming the hand of a very high level Dragonlord with a high stake invested in the effort).  Couldn't it be a different Dragonlord?




It could be a different Dragonlord, or even another class. It is a bit silly to play both games with two more or less identical characters, but since Alexia1 probably won't get much play-time (with the game so close to ending, and her being a helpless prisoner) it might not be such a big deal. 
I could roll up an entirely new character if you want, though.

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=873388


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 13, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> It could be a different Dragonlord, or even another class. It is a bit silly to play both games with two more or less identical characters, but since Alexia1 probably won't get much play-time (with the game so close to ending, and her being a helpless prisoner) it might not be such a big deal.
> I could roll up an entirely new character if you want, though.
> 
> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=873388



 You're good to roll stats on that d20.  As for Azi, assuming the adventure is successfully completed, I may have a new adventure or two as follow-ups that will allow returning characters from VP to join (like a Living World).


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm glad I'm not stuck with these rolls   

4d6.takeHighest(3)-> [4,3,2] = (9)
4d6.takeHighest(3)-> [6,4,2] = (12)
4d6.takeHighest(3)-> [4,2,2] = (8)
4d6.takeHighest(3)-> [5,4,2] = (11)
4d6.takeHighest(3)-> [4,4,3] = (11)
4d6.takeHighest(3)-> [6,6,2] = (14)
4d6.takeHighest(3)-> [6,4,3] = (13)

--
This is not too bad, I guess.http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=873553

4d6.takeHighest(3)-> [6,5,4] = (15)
4d6.takeHighest(3)-> [4,3,2] = (9)
4d6.takeHighest(3)-> [6,5,5] = (16)
4d6.takeHighest(3)-> [6,3,2] = (11)
4d6.takeHighest(3)-> [4,4,3] = (11)
4d6.takeHighest(3)-> [4,3,3] = (10)
4d6.takeHighest(3)-> [6,5,4] = (15)

I'm not really sure which class to pick, since I don't really want another Dragonlord. Are there any classes you haven't seen in play yet? Any class you'd like to?
-

Are Spellpoints identical to Psionic power points, in cost/level of spell? Do classes that use spellpoints have to augment their spells or do they scale with caster level?

-

Would an Siren fit into the setting?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 14, 2007)

Spell point are similar to PP.  The cost is the same, and damaging spells do need to be augmented.  Siren would be a bit strange--this isn't really the kind of place for a Siren, or even most Amaranthians in general (maybe an Amazon or an exiled Sidhe with a good reason to be far away).


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 14, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Spell point are similar to PP.  The cost is the same, and damaging spells do need to be augmented.  Siren would be a bit strange--this isn't really the kind of place for a Siren, or even most Amaranthians in general (maybe an Amazon or an exiled Sidhe with a good reason to be far away).




It would be a Sidhe (the Nymphs strike me as a bit too sweet) and she could very well be exiled, the Sidhe court being rife with intrigue and corruption. She could have found herself on the wrong side of a failed plot, part of a defeated faction. Maybe just a political scapegoat, a devious criminal, or both.  



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Less weird would be a Dolathi Bounty Hunter, a Rowaini Swashbuckler, a Narlse Alley Stalker, and then maybe a Pleb Liberator or Vildri Heretic as the token weird-but-easily-explainable character.)




Since I already play a rogue character of a similar level in another game I'm like to stay away from that, likewise I want to avoid stepping on the other PCs toes, so it seems my options are a bit limited.
I'm guessing the Alley-Stalker is some sort of Fighter/Rogue, but what about the Heretic?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 14, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> It would be a Sidhe (the Nymphs strike me as a bit too sweet) and she could very well be exiled, the Sidhe court being rife with intrigue and corruption. She could have found herself on the wrong side of a failed plot, part of a defeated faction. Maybe just a political scapegoat, a devious criminal, or both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Intrigue, yes.  Corruption--not really, no.  Seelie Sidhe are pretty much always some kind of Good or Neutral with Good tendencies.  Vaelyne varies more in political ideology than it does in alignment.  Some of the Conacians are more solidly Neutral, though.  

Not everything I say is true or the complete truth, of course--this is the case for every culture.  There's some other interesting things about Amaranthia, but my "Blossoming Strife" game that explored it died do to lack of interest.

Alley Stalker are something like Urban Ranger/Rogues, the ultimate manifestation of the urban hunter.  Sometimes, they're actually beneficent vigilantes...usually not.  Heretics are adamantly opposed to the church of Circe, and they gain divine power from their beliefs.  They know how to live in secret and pretend to be true believers, so maybe think of them like Cleric/Rogues.


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 14, 2007)

What about the Unseelie Sidhe?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 14, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> What about the Unseelie Sidhe?



 Seelie is an adjective that means they come from Seelyne.  Valeysh means they come from Vaelyne.  Conacians come from the Conacian jungle.  Those are the only three groupings on Amaranthia, though Seelyne doesn't recognise either of the other two and considers all non-rebels (the Vaelysh) to be part of the Seelie.  So the meaning of Seelie is a bit different here.


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh, ok. Either way, if there are intruiges in the Amaranthian sphere serious enough to warrant making a game about it then surely the political climate is sometimes dangerous enough to force some dissidents into exile? And wouldn't such refugees try to hide themselves away at the most unlikely of places?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 14, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Oh, ok. Either way, if there are intruiges in the Amaranthian sphere serious enough to warrant making a game about it then surely the political climate is sometimes dangerous enough to force some dissidents into exile? And wouldn't such refugees try to hide themselves away at the most unlikely of places?



 The game isn't about intrigue, per se.  Tell you what--if you're adamant about it, drop me an e-mail at my gmail account, which is just rystilarden (with the appropriate ending, of course).  I won't release certain information here.


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 14, 2007)

email sent.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 14, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> email sent.



 Received!  I think you'll see my reasoning in there


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 14, 2007)

What are acceptable sources for spells? SRD only? Completes? Compendium?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 14, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> What are acceptable sources for spells? SRD only? Completes? Compendium?



 SRD without question--others with approval.


----------



## Avalon® (Feb 14, 2007)

Rystil, what are the approved sources again?


----------



## pallandrome (Feb 14, 2007)

Ze History of Ze Bardach! I plan on using his feats to enhance get exotic weapon proficiency with a whip. He'll probably use a scimitar up close if needed. Are a cutlass and scimitar close enough to be interchangable? If so, it'll be a cutlass.

[SBLOCK=Bardach, scourge of slavers everywhere!]Bardach is one of those special people who lives through life doing the job for which they were created. He’s big, ugly, mean as a demon and always looks out for the people who work under him, and is always on the lookout for the people who work above him.  If he had joined an army somewhere, grunts would be calling him Sarge, but since he’s on a ship, all the swabbies call him the Bosun.

Bardach started his career as stolen goods. Some Spelljammer pirates thought they would be cute and try a bit of slave trading, and Chuliit sounded like a nice, out of the way, undeveloped world where the slavers could pick up stock and get away without being noticed. It even worked the first time when slavers sacked Bardach’s village when he was at the tender age of 15.

Bardach later found out that when the slavers returned for a second run at Chuliit, the other tribes were waiting for them, and threw a rather lethal welcoming party. In the meantime, however, Bardach and his fellow slaves were sold off to various unscrupulous individuals. Bardach didn’t take long in escaping from his master, and stole away on another Spelljammer, naively believing that if one ship took him away from Chuliit, then another would bring him home again.

Bardach was fortunate in his choice of ships. Where some might have put him right into the brig for being a stowaway, this ships captain merely put him to work. Though Bardach was depressed to find that the ship wasn’t planning to go anywhere NEAR Chuliit for another year or more, he found his experiences as new sailor aboard a trading vessel to be wonderously exciting, and the crew took to him like a young mascot.

In the next two years, Bardach grew into his new life sailing the aether. He eventually decided that, though he loved his old home, there was no-one there for him anymore, and though he would continue in the traditions he grew up learning, he would do so as a Spelljammer sailor.

He has continued to serve aboard various vessels from one end of the spheres to the other for the next ten years, and has gained a quiet reputation for reliability, along with a well known hatred for slavers, at least among those who keep track of such things. Unfortunately a recent attempted mutiny damaged the last ship he sailed with beyond repair, and left him stranded in Jhaar, looking for new employment.

Bardach is a reliable sailor who is known for his gruff demeanor, trustworthiness, and large leather whip. He prefers to serve as a Bosun, where he can keep an eye on the crew, or as lookout, where he can keep an eye on the Aether. He still follows the spirit worship of his ancestors (in fact, being on a Spelljammer tends to make him feel closer to the spirits than being on land ever has), but he is rarely very open about it.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 14, 2007)

Rystil - I just want to confirm that if you write up the Dweomereater (or the 1st 5 levels anyway), I'll commit to submitting a character that is 90% likely to be one.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 15, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> What are acceptable sources for spells? SRD only? Completes? Compendium?





			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> SRD without question--others with approval.



Also, divine spells must researched to add to your spell list (or possibly swapped with PH spells).


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 16, 2007)

Nearly done with Witchly crunch...and I have some questions.

The witch class description has only ??? under the weapon and armor proficiencies heading. Any chance I could get that info? 

Also, is a Rowaini Witch another of those class/race combos that would be hard to explain at Jhaar? If so, could you give me an idea as to why? That way I'll be sure to address the difficulty in the background I'm working up.

There's also a class feature witches get called Augmented Reagents. I think I get how it works...but is there a list of the reagents and their effects? So I can be on the lookout for them? Similar question for Supreme Reagants (though that's less urgent ).

When computing the bonuses for a witch familiar, there's a lot of overlap, naturally, between the benefits a familiar gets and the benefits an animal companion gets. For example, companions get evasion...but familiars get Improved Evasion. That's easy enough. But do the natural armor bonuses the animal gets stack? Or do you just use the higher applicable figure? Similarly, does the creature use the HP and BAB and saves of its Hit Dice (boosted by the animal companion abilities), or the fixed HP, BAB, and saves of the familiar (half master's HP, BAB and base saves as master)?

Hee. The assumption I'm using for now is that the natural armor bonuses stack, and that everything else uses the most favorable results for either the HD of the pet or the stats of the witch, since this is a high power setting. Given that, I'm torn between a raven (superior spy/messenger) and a medium viper (superior combatant). Both seem pretty witchy.

HMM!

Oh yeah, how do you want to do hit points? Roll? Average?

And character wealth is standard for level 5? Sorry if you already answered this stuff. It's a lot of posts to go through.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 16, 2007)

Weapon proficiencies--all simple.  Armour--proficient with light armour (but gets ASF if she wears it).  Rowaini Witch would be easy to explain in Jhaar, though I want an explanation from everyone as to why they are here, as I mentioned (people usually don't just come here on vacation  ).  The kinds of things that Witches do might often cause them to be forced to lay low.  For instance, some Witches use their powers to try to manipulate things politically from behind the scenes.  If caught, they are generally burned at the stake (both for their treacherous actions and to set an example--the Rowaini don't want other women to get the wrong idea and start following that sort of examples, by demonising them successfully, even most women agree that the 'bad' witches should be burned).

For reagents, the list at d20srd is pretty good for a start.

As to the companion, even for a familiar it specifically states that you use the animal's stats or the master's whichever is better, so we follow that.  As to Natural Armour, it is labeled as an 'increase' rather than any sort of bonus, so I see it like a stat raise, and hence, it stacks.

Roll HP--take half rounded down if you roll below half for any HD.  Wealth is _not_ standard.  I need to know your history so we can work out your purchase plan (depending on where you're buying, different things are discounted for you to encourage verisimilitude in your starting item selections)


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 16, 2007)

Bless you.

A couple of things I forgot.

Rowaini list two things as racial features. Craft bonus, and the Legendary Item. Are these in addition to the things humans normally get (bonus feat, bonus skill points) or are they replacing the usual human spiffs?

Also, since we're starting at 5th level, how will that affect the Legendary Item? The instructions say to "pick the type of item and I'll tell you what's available for a level 2 Rowaini," which I assume is now a level 5 Rowaini.  It then advises that the character would have less than normal exp if that's done. How much less, and would that make me start a level behind?

As for what item type, I'm most interested in either an amulet of some kind, or perhaps a staff/walking stick.

Similarly, can a Rowaini benefit from the improved MW bonus at the start of the game if an appropriate Craft skill is taken?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 16, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Bless you.
> 
> A couple of things I forgot.
> 
> ...



 Rowaini do get skills and feats like humans.  The reason it says "level 2 Rowaini" is because unleashed copied and pasted it from somewhere else.  

I'm starting you guys out with 11250 XP each, which gives you 1250 to play around with for item creation (such as potions ) or Legendary Item, etc.  At level 5, your Heartstone can contain a much stronger emotional essence within than at level 2.  Let me know what sorts of things she's looking for (protection, beauty, spell enhancers, etc), and I'll whip up a Legendary Item that involves that for each amulet or staff.

I refuse to allow players to claim that they made an item and pay only 1/3rd at character creation, but I'm certainly cool with you saying you made it (which will get you in-game 'oohs' and 'aahs' for the craftmanship) if you pay the full price and you have sufficient +to craft to manage it (DC 30 for the Masterpiece component).


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 16, 2007)

Yummy potions...

As far as starting out with premade items, specifically potions, is it acceptable to posit that I could collaborate with other spellcasters, and thus make potions of spells that aren't on my list?

As for legendary item...I'm torn. An amulet would be defensive in nature...a staff would likely be a spell enhancer. So how about this? Lemme see what you come up with for a defensive amulet, and a spell enhancing staff, and I'll choose between them. 

Also, I'd like to clear a feat or two, if I could. From Complete Arcane, Energy Substitution...which basically lets you change the energy type of a spell you cast into a single other energy type chosen when the feat is gained. So, if I took Energy Substitution (Electrical), then I could cast any "energy" spell as an electrical spell.

Then, if that's acceptable, there's another feat called Born of Three Thunders which requires Energy Substution (Electrical) and 4 ranks of Knowledge (nature). It allows you to modify any electrical or sonic spell that does hit points of damage in the following ways:

1) The damage becomes electrical AND sonic, half and half.

2) The spell concludes with a thunderclap that imposes a Fort and Reflex save on any and all targets. Failing the Fort save means the target is stunned for 1 round. Failing the Reflex save means the target is knocked prone by the blast.

3) The caster is dazed for one round following casting a spell modified by this feat.

--

The concept I'm going for is a storm queen...fierce winds, lightning, ice and clouds. Not ALL the spells fit into that, but that's a general theme.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 16, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Yummy potions...
> 
> As far as starting out with premade items, specifically potions, is it acceptable to posit that I could collaborate with other spellcasters, and thus make potions of spells that aren't on my list?
> 
> ...



 Both those feats are fine--I also might suggest the Storm Magic feat (+1 caster level while in a storm  of any kind).  Note that if you somehow make yourself immune to being dazed, you can't apply that metamagic feat, though 

If you make potions from other casters, you would generally have had to pay them to waste their day sitting around with you for 8 hours.  I'd say pay the normal price of 1/2 (rather than 3/8 thanks to Magical Artisan) for spells other witches might have and 3/4 for other spells (getting divine clericy casters to help you could be...troublesome) .  XP costs don't change--this is just representing paying the other guy for their talents.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 17, 2007)

These are some good examples of the high end--both of them would cost you all your leftover XP, just about--

Amulet of the Tempest's Eye
+1 Resistance Bonus to all Saves
+1 Deflection Bonus to AC
1/day--Resist Electricity (10) for 30 minutes as a supernatural ability

Cost--540 XP


Staff of Stormrage
As long as you hold this staff, all 1st-3rd level spells with the [Air], [Water], and [Electricity] descriptor are automatically Enlarged to double their range as per Enlarge Spell

Cost-600 XP


----------



## pallandrome (Feb 17, 2007)

By the way, was my background ok? I'll move on to actual character makeup if it seems feasable to you. If not, it's cool.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 17, 2007)

pallandrome said:
			
		

> By the way, was my background ok? I'll move on to actual character makeup if it seems feasable to you. If not, it's cool.



 Seems feasible.  Also, I noted your interest in a cutlass--the Rowaini Dueling Cutlass is an exotic weapon choice for cutlass.


----------



## Gli'jar (Feb 17, 2007)

4d8 hp role for Nazril


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 17, 2007)

Gli'jar said:
			
		

> 4d8 hp role for Nazril



 Hey, not bad--you only had to take 4 once out of four rolls!


----------



## Gli'jar (Feb 17, 2007)

I was scoping out Trayah and noticed the spirits levels; minor, lesser and major.  How is this determined, back and forth between you and I?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 17, 2007)

Gli'jar said:
			
		

> I was scoping out Trayah and noticed the spirits levels; minor, lesser and major.  How is this determined, back and forth between you and I?



 Amusingly, Trayah started out in concept with Elder spirits for every category.  To cut and paste from an e-mail  

> Spirits are loosely
> classified as minor, lesser, majour, greater, and elder.  The stronger the
> spirit is, particularly compared to the shaman, the more difficult the pact
> and thus the more stringent the boons, 
> (Elder spirits are quite powerful, though their abilities are
> not truly needed until level 15).  Spirits can grant spells based on their
> type (Minor grant up to 1st-level, Lesser up to 3rd, Majour up to 5th,
> Greater up to 7th, and Elder grant all the spells in the domain).

Some Shamans are sort of mercenary and throw away their old spirits to try to find the most powerful spirits they can handle when they level up more.  Trayah chose to keep an interesting mix by staying loyal to some of the lower spirits.  Also, weaker spirits can be channeled for longer.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 17, 2007)

Rolling 4d6 for HP...and BOOYAH!

Check it. 

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=878642

Okay, just 3 points over average...but still! 

Oh hey, those two ideas for legendary items are cool, but I thought I only had 1000exp to spend. They both cost over 1000 exp. :-(


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 17, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Rolling 4d6 for HP...and BOOYAH!
> 
> Check it.
> 
> ...



 Technically it's 4 above average (average of 1d6 minimum 3 is 4).  Also, I made a mistake and somehow thought the XP towards level 6 was 4000 and not 5000--you guys should have 1/4 of the XP to get from 5th to 6th, which is actually 1250.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 17, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> The witch class description has only ??? under the weapon and armor proficiencies heading. Any chance I could get that info?



Finally, the proficiencies for another class! You don't know how many times I've asked Rystil for that info so I can complete the classes he's done so far.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 17, 2007)

Hooray! My neverending pestering has helped you! 

Speaking of pestering...

Doing up my witch's background here...from Tymadeau naturally. The file I have says "Medieval Flavor." So...I'm guessing that Tymadeau is a sort of "generic" western European medieval fantasy world...albeit with magic items being a bit rarer, as noted? Oh, and with open sexism being the norm, as per REAL medieval ages, not fantasy medieval ages.

A couple of setting specific questions though.

The Byblans. Weird, asexual immortal beings. How are they regarded by the human Rowaini? How do they regard the humans? Are there many of them? Their race description states that they're solitary...so are they weird hermitoids, or do they live among larger populations of humans?

Witches. You note that they tend to manipulate things from behind the scenes, and that they can be the target of unwelcome attention (read: mobs) if they go bad. Are there "good" witches? Are there organizations of witches above the coven level, or is it more or less every witch for herself? Is witchery normally taught, or is it hereditary? Both? Are witches the primary practitioners of magic on Tymadeau (or might Sages fill that role)?

Any other things I should keep in mind about Rowaini culture...especially the culture of the noble peerage and its relationship to meddlesome witches?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 17, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Rowaini do get skills and feats like humans.




You know I didn't know that this entire time? Sounds like Diedrik gets another feat and some more skill points.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 17, 2007)

I wouldn't call it 'generic'.  It has a bunch of weird idiosyncrasies, and it is definitely a place of high action, swashbuckling, chivalry, and romance.  Think Three Musketeers meets Song of Roland with other stuff as noted and you're on the right track!

Byblans are regarded as oddities by most.  They are respected by some among the learned and feared by some among the ignorant.  Generally, the Byblans ignore the Rowaini unless they are bothered.  They are happy enough to let the Rowaini govern the world of Tymadeau unless they try to do something bothersome.  Some among the Byblans are more gregarious, and some have slightly stronger ties due to having been an recently-ascended Rowaini, though that usually fades with time.

Some witches manipulate things behind the scenes--these are often disaffected women who want power, sometimes even members of the nobility who use their magic to get ahead.  These witches are the ones that are often mobbed or slain outright.  All witches are distrusted to some extent because of this and also because they receive divine power that comes from neither angel nor saint.  The so-called 'good witches', such as they are, live peaceful hermetic lives in the woods and sell herbal remedies to heal locals of their ills.  There are many other kinds of witches, including the evil witch who lives in the woods and brews plots and poisons, the curse-specialist who sells her services to those who seek revenge, the witch who will make you a deal to grant your wish--though always with an unsettling twist, and maybe other sorts of fairytale witches.  

Most witches learn from a witch mentor and are members of a coven or circle, and they value sisterhood.  Some are solitary.  It is even independent of sort.  Some benevolent witches live alone in self-exile, and some form societies of healers who venerate nature.  Many manipulative witches work alone for their self-aggrandisement, but perhaps the fears of the so-called 'conspiracy theorists' among the nobles are not so far-fetched--if real, an organised group of witches among the female nobility pulling strings could wield great power in a Shadow Court unknown to any but its members.

The primary practitioners of magic are NPC Clerics, which by outnumber the others fairly significantly.  Witches are the next most common, though they are considered the least legitimate.  Next in number, far fewer than Witches or Clerics, are the rare NPC Rowaini Wizards who seek to emulate the Sages without giving up their humanity.  Byblan Sages are only slightly less frequent than that, though they are held in the most esteem except for the Clerics (and some hold them in more).    

I mentioned some things about the culture of nobility and women before, but as mentioned, sexism is the norm--the refined noble is polite and genteel in his treatment of women and treats those close to him (mothers, wives, sisters, mistresses, etc) with love and warmth, but ultimately, they are wives, mothers, and sex objects.  Among the nobility, women are not considered to be stupid or inferior inhuman beings and they are not treated harshly--they are educated and pampered to be delightful companions, but they do not have the freedom to choose their life's path:  They'll be married off to cement alliances and maintain peace.  Others, even most other noblewomen, would consider it selfish to do otherwise--they are born to a life of luxury, and with that privilege comes responsibility.  Among the commoners, women have considerably more freedom.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 17, 2007)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> You know I didn't know that this entire time? Sounds like Diedrik gets another feat and some more skill points.



 Damn--that's because it is actually wrong   I said that while distracted   

Altanians--they're the ones who get that


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 17, 2007)

Meep. So Rowaini don't get the feat and skills?

...or am I taking that too seriously? The smilies say...maybe I am.

Hee.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 17, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Meep. So Rowaini don't get the feat and skills?
> 
> ...or am I taking that too seriously? The smilies say...maybe I am.
> 
> Hee.



 That's correct.  No feats or skills.  I somehow got them combined with the Altanians.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 17, 2007)

Youch.

Maybe it's just me, but it seems like Rowaini don't have much in the way of racial features then. Altanians have pretty huge stat bonuses, bonus feat and skills, -and- free Spellcasting Prodigy feat (which no one else can take).

Rowaini get similar, decent stat bonuses, a bonus to a skill that rarely gets much use in games, and a magic item that doesn't cost gold, but costs a pretty huge amount of exp for its effect. 

Am I missing something?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 17, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Youch.
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but it seems like Rowaini don't have much in the way of racial features then. Altanians have pretty huge stat bonuses, bonus feat and skills, -and- free Spellcasting Prodigy feat (which no one else can take).
> 
> ...



 The Rowaini are fairly standard--compare to Nymphs (Dazzling Beauty, which at best gives a -1 to Spot and most people rarely remember to use, Symbiosis, which is more of a flavour/eating thing, and +2 to two skills), Dolathi (alternate forms and shifting stats), Larakese (ancestor spirit and ancestral weapon), etc.  The benefits of the Legendary Item and masterpiece items are both nontrivial.  That said, I do believe that I have double-charged for the example items--I used the formula for if the character has two legendary items.  This is what I get for typing things at 3:00 AM.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 17, 2007)

Doop. I apologize for the tone there...it was just a surprise. 

You've been very helpful in responding to all my queries and I appreciate that greatly.

Perhaps, when it's not 3:00am, we can work out the final details of said item/items and make sure all the crunch is done. By then I should have some background and backstory ready to review too.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 17, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Doop. I apologize for the tone there...it was just a surprise.
> 
> You've been very helpful in responding to all my queries and I appreciate that greatly.
> 
> Perhaps, when it's not 3:00am, we can work out the final details of said item/items and make sure all the crunch is done. By then I should have some background and backstory ready to review too.



 No problem.  If anything, I wouldn't say that the Rowaini were weak--I'd say that the Altanians were particularly strong at spellcasting.  It's intentional--the Altanians are a bit unusual for all the worlds in that every single member of the race is gestalted with Sorcerer in some way, down to lowliest Commoner/Sorcerer.  In that sense, the Altanians actually have some of what should be class features stuck in their racial features.  Since the prodigy feat must be used for an Altanian class, it all balances out in the end (compare the only two double-arcanish classes: Arcanist and Dragonlord).

I think I'm doing the math right now.  What's 6000 divided by 10?  600 right?


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 17, 2007)

Yup!

Though if it's possible to have two items, it might be worth the cost.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 17, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Yup!
> 
> Though if it's possible to have two items, it might be worth the cost.



 Starting at level 6, and each 5 levels thereafter, it is possible to have more than one legendary item (as the character becomes legendary enough that tales and stories are told of all of her most notorious possessions).  This requires significant expenditures, though.  Each item is capped as if you were 5 levels lower than before (so at level 6, you count as level 1 for the second item) and costs twice as much XP.  So a 16th-level Rowaini could have one full-powered Legendary Item, one at double-cost capped as if she is level 11, one at quadruple cost capped as if she is level 6, and another at octuple-cost capped as if she is level 1.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 17, 2007)

Ahh, I see.

Okay, good deal.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 17, 2007)

Look--it's the Skald.  I need to crash somewhere and get my two hours of sleep before tomorrow. Zzzzzzzz

[SBLOCK=Skald]


```
The Skald

BAB               Fort    Ref    Will    Special                                 Spells Per Day          Spells Known
+1                +2      +2     +2      Skald's Battlecry, Skaldic Lore            2                       4     
                                         Countercry, Cry of Courage +1
                                         Illiteracy, Rapt Ardour   
+2                +3      +3     +3      Shout of the Master                        3/0                     5/2   
+3                +3      +3     +3      Stoke Passion                              3/1                     6/3     
+4                +4      +4     +4      Ardour 2/day                               3/2/0                   6/3/2    
+5                +4      +4     +4      Invincible Ardour                          3/3/1                   6/4/3   
+6/+1             +5      +5     +5      Elicit Emotion                             3/3/2                   6/4/3     
+7/+2             +5      +5     +5      Cry of Courage +2                          3/3/2/0                 6/4/4/2     
+8/+3             +6      +6     +6      Ardour 3/day                               3/3/3/1                 6/4/4/3   
+9/+4             +6      +6     +6      Call to Greatness                          3/3/3/2                 6/4/4/3    
+10/+5            +7      +7     +7      Hero's Ardour                              3/3/3/2/0               6/4/4/4/2      
+11/+6/+1         +7      +7     +7      Inspire Ardour                             3/3/3/3/1               6/4/4/4/3    
+12/+7/+2         +8      +8     +8      Ardour 4/day                               3/3/3/3/2               6/4/4/4/3   
+13/+8/+3         +8      +8     +8      Insurmountable Ardour                      3/3/3/3/2/0             6/4/4/4/4/2    
+14/+9/+4         +9      +9     +9      Cry of Courage +3                          4/3/3/3/3/1             6/4/4/4/4/3   
+15/+10/+5        +9      +9     +9      Chant of Heroes                            4/4/3/3/3/2             6/4/4/4/4/3     
+16/+11/+6/+1     +10     +10    +10     Ardour 5/day                               4/4/4/3/3/2/0           6/5/4/4/4/4/2   
+17/+12/+7/+2     +10     +10    +10     Incite Emotional Surge, Tireless Ardour    4/4/4/4/3/3/1           6/5/5/4/4/4/3     
+18/+13/+8/+3     +11     +11    +11     Inspire Ardour, Mass                       4/4/4/4/4/3/2           6/5/5/5/4/4/3     
+19/+14/+9/+4     +11     +11    +11     Stoke Courage +4,                          4/4/4/4/4/4/3           6/5/5/5/5/4/4    
+20/+15/+10/+5    +12     +12    +12     Empyreal Ardour, Ardour 6/day              4/4/4/4/4/4/4           6/5/5/5/5/5/4     
                                         
Hit Dice: d10

Skills: 6+Int modifier, use the Bard skill list + Handle Animal, Intimidate,
Ride, Survival, and Swim.

Weapons/Armour: All martial weapons, light and medium armour.

Spells: As Bard, including the ability to ignore ASF in light armour

Rapt Ardour (Ex): A Skald can enter a state of Ardour. In a fit of Ardour, a skald 
temporarily gains a +4 to Strength and Charisma and a +2 morale bonus on Will saves, 
but she takes a -2 penalty to AC. At the end of the Ardour, she becomes fatigued.
It is impossible to stoke up one's Ardour while in a fit of Euphoria, though Ardour
and Rage can mix. 
 
Skald's Battlecry: As Bardic Music except for that the Skald is not able to extend 
the effect through concentration and so always has a 5 round (or 10 with Lingering 
Cry) duration.  Cries with similar names to Bard songs are the same as those songs.

Countercry: As Countersong

Cry of Courage: As Inspire Courage

Skaldic Lore: As Bardic Lore

Illiteracy: As the Barbarian ability

Shout of the Master: As Inspire Competence

Stoke Passion: As a standard action, a Skald in Ardour can expend a use of Skald's
Battlecry to stoke the passions of her allies to new heights, or ignite the fiery 
emotions stirring within her breast to create something truly spectacular.  Even if 
a single target has multiple effects and/or multiple Skald allies, only one use of 
Stoke Passion can effect the same target at any one time.  
Choose one of the following effects--

*If the target is under the effect of a Warcry, increase all morale bonuses granted 
by +1

*If the target is under the effect of Rage, Euphoria, Ardour, or any similar effect,
choose one of those effects.  All bonuses granted increase by +1, except stat bonuses,
which increase by +2.

*If you are using this ability on yourself and you are currently affected by both a
Skald's Battlecry and Ardour at the same time, end both effects and expend another
daily use of Ardour to gain a unique effect.  If you have access to a higher Ardour, 
you may choose to gain a lower effect by using a different Warcry.  While under the
effects of these Ardours, you count as being under the effect of both a Warcry and
Ardour, so you cannot use either on yourself.

-Rapt Ardour (or higher) + Cry of Courage = Kyrivale's Ardour
+4 Dex, +4 Cha, Gain One Extra Attack on Full Attack,
Grow wings that grant Fly Speed of double base land speed

-Hero's Ardour (or higher) + Call to Greatness = Jotun's Ardour
+8 Strength, +4 Con, -2 Dex, +4 enhancement bonus to Natural Armour, 
DR 10/Nivshaln, Grow to Size Large or Huge (your choice)

-Empyreal Ardour + Chant of Heroes = Ragnarok's Ardour  
+6 to all stats, no death from HP damage until end of Ardour,
DR 20/Epic, SR 10+class level, Divine Bonus equal to your Cha bonus to AC 

Invincible Ardour: While in Ardour, a Skald can shrug off some of her wounds as if 
they were nothing.  Every time she is struck while in Ardour, the Skald ignores an
amount of damage equal to her Charisma bonus for a number of rounds equal to her 
Skald level divided by 4 (rounded down).  At the end of this time, the damage applies
as normal.

Elicit Emotion: The Skald is a master of emotions and can provoke any emotion she 
chooses in others.  With a use of her Skald's Battlecry (though it need not be done
with a Battlecry), a Skald can infuse any one target who witnesses her perform with any 
emotion of her choice against a target of her choice.  This ability doesn't work when
the target is distracted, perhaps due to combat.  The target receives a saving throw
(DC 10 + 1/2 Skald level + Cha bonus) to resist this effect.  Otherwise, the effect 
lasts 1 hour per Skald level

Call to Greatness: As Inspire Greatness

Hero's Ardour: The bonuses from Ardour increase to +6 and +3, respectively.

Inspire Ardour: The Skald can spend a Skald's Battlecry to inspire a fit of Ardour
in a single ally.  This is the basic Rapt Ardour with none of the other benefits.

Insurmountable Ardour: The Skald's Ardour is ingrained so deeply in her psyche and
her soul that there is room for nothing else.  While in Ardour, the Skald is immune 
to all other emotional, charm, and morale effects unless she chooses to embrace the
effect.

Chant of Heroes: As Inspire Heroics

Incite Emotional Surge: As Elicit Emotion, except that the Skald can target one
creature per Skald level per Battlecry use spent (multiple uses can be spent on a
single attempt to affect many targets) OR the Skald can target a single creature
and increase the duration to one day per Skald level per Battlecry use spent (again,
multiple uses can be spent to gain a longer duration).

Inspire Ardour, Mass: As Inspire Ardour, except it can affect up to one target per
3 Skald levels

Empyreal Ardour: The bonuses from Ardour increase to +8 and +4, respectively.
```
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Feb 17, 2007)

Wow, he's on a roll.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 17, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Look--it's the Skald.  I need to crash somewhere and get my two hours of sleep before tomorrow. Zzzzzzzz.



Okay, Skald added to the Encyclopaedia Altanica - Compilation Documents.


----------



## Gli'jar (Feb 18, 2007)

This is a take on potential spirit pacts for Nazrill.  Am I approaching it in the right direction and are the pacts appropriate? 

The bestial domain has the following spells, magic fang, bull's strength, G Magic fang, claws of the savage, charm monster, hold monster and whirlwind of teeth.  domain grants scent. claws of the savage would grant +2 attack and damage rolls and would increase claw damage to 2d6. Whirlwind of teeth creates a 5ft rad/lv cylinder of whirling mouths full of teeth that deals 1d8/2 levels each rnd, it lasts 1rnd/lv 

Vaejovid, Minor Vermin Spirit [domain: destruction; 1st level]
-- leave an offering of food whenever you come across vermin
Lyss, Minor Animal Spirit [domain: animal; 1st  level]
-- never kill an animal except for food purposes and use every part of the kill
Tigil, Lesser Tree spirit [domain: plant; 1st level]
-- spread the seeds of plants you come across when you travel through the wildlands

Nyssa, Lesser Ancestral Spirit [domain: healing; 3st level] 
-- honor me by not refusing a creature in need of healing
Larix, Lesser Ancestral Spirit [domain: knowledge; 3rd level]
-- do not pass up the opportunity to seek out new information

Crataegus, Major Bird Spirit [domain: travel; 5th level]
-- keep moving, remain no more than 2 seasons in any location
Kerilia, Major Elemental Spirit [domain: earth; 5th level]
-- carry tokens of the earth with you wherever you go

Zaocys, Greater Reptile Spirit [domain: Bestial; 7th level](BOVD)
-- tooth and claw are to be your only weapons from this point forward
Ptyx, Greater Spirit of Darkness [domain: darkness; 7th level] (SRD)
-- when you favor me, make my sigil upon your body using a mixture of ash and fresh drawn blood


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 18, 2007)

HPs
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=880911 

Guess I'll need a high Constitution


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 18, 2007)

Gli'jar said:
			
		

> This is a take on potential spirit pacts for Nazrill.  Am I approaching it in the right direction and are the pacts appropriate?
> 
> The bestial domain has the following spells, magic fang, bull's strength, G Magic fang, claws of the savage, charm monster, hold monster and whirlwind of teeth.  domain grants scent. claws of the savage would grant +2 attack and damage rolls and would increase claw damage to 2d6. Whirlwind of teeth creates a 5ft rad/lv cylinder of whirling mouths full of teeth that deals 1d8/2 levels each rnd, it lasts 1rnd/lv
> 
> ...



 Hmm...isn't Bestial a Vile domain?  As to the pacts, usually I come up with them, but I actually think that the majority of yours are interesting and appropriate.  You get off far too easily from those Greater Spirits, though--I may rethink some of the Greater and Major pacts.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 18, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> HPs
> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=880911
> 
> Guess I'll need a high Constitution



 5, 5, 3, 3 is actually exactly average for 4d6 Minimum 3


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 18, 2007)

Here's the sheet so far.

Background has got a bit left to write...but it's close to done now, so I thought I'd include what I have.

[sblock]Name: Valerie
Race: Rowaini
Class/Level: Witch 5
Gender: Female
Exp 11000

Desc
Valerie is beautiful, even for a people renowned for their beauty. Statuesque in proportions, with long flowing black hair and clear, flawless fair skin; the only feature more striking than her body are her brilliant emerald-hued eyes. She considers her physical beauty to be a valuable tool, and her mode of dress determines how she uses it; either through seductive display, or chaste concealing. Her own tastes, unencumbered by outside needs, ar for brightly colored long skirts or sarongs, with half-length tops, lots of jewelry and often a cape or cloak, just for dramatic flair.

Strength (STR) 11
Dexterity (DEX) 14
Constitution (CON) 14
Intelligence (INT) 12
Wisdom (WIS) 16
Charisma (CHA) 	22

Alignment: Neutral
AC: 12
Hit Points: 5d6+10
Movement: 30'

Init: +2
Base Attack Bonus: +2	
Melee Attack: +2
Ranged Attack: +4
Fort: +3
Reflex: +3
Will: +7

Race Abilities
Rowaini Craftmanship: Rowaini get +3 racial bonus on all Craft skills. A Rowaini artisan who puts her heart and soul into her work (by spending 1 xp per day), assuming she succeeds at the Craft skill check, treats her result as if she had voluntarily raised the DC to be equal to the check result. Also, the results are doubled. This results in fine quality craftmanship quite quickly. They can also craft Masterpiece weapons, which give +2 to attack instead of +1 like masterwork, but these cost 10x as much as a masterwork weapon.

Legendary Item: 
Staff of the Storm's Wrath - A length of oak, with a livid burn running black down one side and a knot with the heartstone forming a bulb at the tip. This staff allows any spell with the Air, Water, or Electricty descriptors to be cast as if with the Enlarge Spell feat, with no modification to spell level or casting time.

Class Abilities:
Witch Familiar
Brew Potion
Magical Artisan: Potion
Augmented Reagents
Bonus Metamagic Feat

Skills:20+20
Bluff (Cha) +11 (5 ranks + 6 Cha)
Concentration (Con) +7 (5 ranks + 2 Con)
Craft (Int) +9 (5 ranks + 1 Int + 3 racial)
Diplomacy (Cha) +9 (1 rank + 6 Cha + 2 Synergy)
Heal (Wis) +8 (5 ranks + 3 Wis)
Knowledge (nature) (Int) +6 (5 ranks + 1 Int)
Knowledge (arcana) (Int) +6 (5 ranks + 1 Int)
Listen (Wis) +5 (2 ranks + 3 Wis)
Spellcraft (Int) +8 (5 ranks + 1 Int +2 synergy)
Spot (Wis) +5 (2 ranks + 3 Wis)

Feats
1 Eschew Materials
3 Energy Substitution: Electricity

Languages - Rowaini, Eldish

Spellcasting (CL5, Base DC 16)

Slots Per Day
0 - 11/11, 1 - 12/12, 2 - 9/9, 3 - 3/3

Druid Spells Prepared
5 0 - Create Water, Detect Magic, Cure Minor Wounds, Guidence, Purify Food and Drink
4 1 - Cure Light Wounds x2, Produce Flame, Shillelagh
3 2 - Summon Swarm, Barkskin, Bear's Endurance
2 3 - Cure Moderate Wounds, Neutralize Poison

Arcane Spells Known
6 0 - Light, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation, Arcane Mark, Message, Acid Splash
4 1 - Shield, Grease, Charm Person, Disguise Self
2 2 - Scorching Ray, Mirror Image

Money - ?

Weapons -
	None

Armour -
	None

Gear -
	None


Magic -
	None


Background: 

My name is Valerie, but like most witches, I have more than one. Secrets...yes, I have those too, and pain, and hardship...for those are crucible that a strong soul is forged in. And no witch can afford to have a weak soul.

I was born Valaja (valla-ya) d'Onero, a daughter of Duke Ulric d'Onero. Third daughter, I should add. Youngest of the house. Youngest and most troublesome. While my eldest sister fawned over courtiers and giggled about marriage, and my middle sister practiced her cooking and loomcraft, I was more interested in the grounds; the garden, the river. More than once I was reprimanded for riding too far, out away from the white walls of the castle into the 'wilds' beyond. Perhaps I should have listened when they said there were monsters out there. It was too very long before I gained the notice of one.

She came at midnight. I woke without knowing why, to see a dark figure standing at the foot of my bed. I drew breath to scream, but with a gesture she silenced me, filling me with an artificial calm. Then she spoke.

"Hush, child and let your elder speak afore you jump to conclusions. I've seen you about, riding around where no child of civilization ought to be. I've followed you, veiled to the eye, and seen what's writ on your heart."

We talked long that night...or I should say she did, for it was she that did most of the talking. The name she gave me was Erin, and she was a witch; living a quiet solitary life in the woods that I had frequented. She offered to teach me her ways, and said that she could feel the gift of it in me. Lured, as ever, by the promise of adventure and power, I accepted. The teaching would be free though, of course. Each time we met, she would question me. The questions were ordinary; who was doing what, what the Duke and his wife, my mother, were talking about, what rumors were swirling in the court... I didn't realize at the time that I was not only to be a witch in Erin's coven, but also the equivalent of a drinking glass set to the door of my father's court. And later on, a more direct agent as well.

As I learned spells, Erin would set me tasks. Charm this man who passes by this shop at this time of night. Set a swarm on the horse drawing a wagon gilt in gold as it left the city. When on witch's business, I took to wearing a featureless wooden mask, just in case someone pierced the glamours I cloaked myself with. Even if the illusion fell, my face would be concealed. In time, I learned why Erin had chosen to act through me, even though her own powers were much stronger. Rumors of witchcraft started to spread. A few legitimate victims of the craft spawned a crowd of people who superstitiously believed themselves to have been victims. Indeed, once witchcraft was openly suspected, EVERYTHING became the doing of witches. Bad harvests. A nasty bout of flu that swept the city. And everyone "knew somebody" who'd seen cats dancing around spoiled milk or some such nonsense.

Erin left for good around that time, admonishing me, "You'd do well to come with me. The hammer will fall in this town soon, and no one...even a duke's daughter...will be safe. A witch has no family but her sisters."

I refused then. I wasn't ready to just abandon who I thought I was. And I knew my father wouldn't call for the 'hammer,' the Malleus Maleficarum, lightly. He was a stolid, steadfast man. Not given to superstitions. I had stopped casting spells on people and things, hoping that in the absence of actual supernatural events, things would quiet down.

Then the Hammer fell on us, and my life as it had been was shattered. 

I sense my story is running long, so I won't try to paraphrase the exact words. Frankly, to do so would be to relive a moment I have no wish to relive. My father confronted me, and I had no choice but to admit that I had been the witch; though most of the rumors were untrue. I didn't mention Erin, even then. I knew she had used me...but I had used her too. Besides, it would seem like a cop-out; a coward's ploy. Blame -another- witch! With the Hammer at the gate, and the town being whipped into a mob, we had no choices left to us.

I fled. Father let me go, but since he would be claiming to be under a spell, I couldn't go back. I was saying goodbye. It hurt more than I imagined it could, even as I avoided the growing mobs and the watchful inquisitors, and made my way for the great skyship port.

I had enough money for passage to the distant, unlikely port of Jhaar...seedy and barbaric, but for those reasons probably the safest place for me to hide. And hide I did...making a living  crafting fine jewelry...most of it made from gold and gems of questionable pedigree...and making the occasional draught.

Now it's been long enough, and this TALE has certainly been long enough. I want to leave this place, and since I cannot go home, perhaps I will travel around for a while and see the Spheres for myself. Surely there must be a ship that can use what talents I have to offer. Yes...[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 18, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> 5, 5, 3, 3 is actually exactly average for 4d6 Minimum 3




I missed that last part, thanks


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 18, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Okay, Skald added to the Encyclopaedia Altanica - Compilation Documents.



 Hmmm...so am I 31/56 now?  Cool!


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 18, 2007)

So, how much wealth does my character get? And how much does she have to pay for her items?


----------



## Fenris (Feb 18, 2007)

RA,
How common are male Sacra heretics?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 18, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> RA,
> How common are male Sacra heretics?



 An interesting question.  Heretics aren't terribly common in general, but the population of Sancirce is such that there are still plenty of them when you get down to it, and their nature makes their representation in places like Jhaar or even across the Spheres in general overrepresentative of their general population (since they are more likely to scatter to the stars and to travel in the company of nonbelievers).  However, I'm a bit concerned--weren't you the one for whom I just wrote a shiny new class?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 18, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> So, how much wealth does my character get? And how much does she have to pay for her items?



 You should have e-mail, unless gmail ate it again.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 18, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> An interesting question.  Heretics aren't terribly common in general, but the population of Sancirce is such that there are still plenty of them when you get down to it, and their nature makes their representation in places like Jhaar or even across the Spheres in general overrepresentative of their general population (since they are more likely to scatter to the stars and to travel in the company of nonbelievers).  However, I'm a bit concerned--weren't you the one for whom I just wrote a shiny new class?




Yes indeed I am    

But I was putting together an alternate charcater, a male Sacra heretic, to address the  vermillistude issue you had brought up. Now that was to the group, but still I wanted to make sure that I brought up a charcter that was within the bounds of expected characters. Your gameworld internal consistency is important to you and I will respect that. I am merely trying to find a character that will not stretch it too much. I love Else, but wanted to be flexible enough that I presented an acceptable character, figuring Else could be a candidate for Destiny's Tears.

But in truth I am searching for a A) a healer,  B) someone who could resonably be in Jhaar and  C) Someone I could enjoy playing. Else fit at least two of those. But B seemed very important to you so I was trying to be flexible. It too a while to figure out Else, and  finally figured out a heretic I could live with.

So here are my options to you, and I'll let you tell me what works best (and I'll modify background as needed):
Else as a Skald
Else as a Skald but she picks up a few levels of Alley Stalker once she gets to Jhaar
A Male Sacra Heretic.

I am having fun just making these folks and will be happy playing any version. I am trying to fit into your world.

That and Unleashed paid me to get you to write up another class


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 18, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Yes indeed I am
> 
> But I was putting together an alternate charcater, a male Sacra heretic, to address the  vermillistude issue you had brought up. Now that was to the group, but still I wanted to make sure that I brought up a charcter that was within the bounds of expected characters. Your gameworld internal consistency is important to you and I will respect that. I am merely trying to find a character that will not stretch it too much. I love Else, but wanted to be flexible enough that I presented an acceptable character, figuring Else could be a candidate for Destiny's Tears.
> 
> ...



 Ah, interesting thought.  In truth, Else could probably fit very well into Destiny's Tears as well (I think in the early thread I may have even describe an NPC or two who match her description that the characters walked past during the Convocation, so she may even have seem them before).  

I don't think Else is too much of a stretch for Jhaar--I don't think any of the characters are so far, even our Pleb Ronin.  I was more worried that the ensemble would be unrealistic when taken all together (as a good example--a Lacerta Shaman, a Lacerta Animist, a Lacerta Totemist, and a Lacerta Soulwarden has incredibly low verisimilitude because a Lacerta with PC gestalt class levels should be rare in Jhaar, even though one Lacerta might be fine in the crew).

So with that in mind, you actually have a good idea that I didn't think of, which works kind of like Malvoisin's idea for recruiting where he asked us for two concepts--in that vein, then, an announcement is forthcoming in my next post!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 18, 2007)

ANNOUNCEMENT:

If you have the time and desire to write two concepts, it will up my chances of putting together a group with verisimilitude overall, which will up your chances of being selected for this game.  Furthermore, if you do make two and I am able to select neither due to the preponderence of excellent characters (and I'm starting to see the beginning of this already), both characters will not only be on the Alt list for this game but will also be strongly considered when I re-recruit for Destiny's Tears directly after this.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh, and on another note, Dweomereater joins Bounty Hunter in the dubious distinction of "Classes that have all their abilities written out on the chart but I don't have enough time to explain them yet"

The chart is seen below--as expected, most of their abilities involve eating dweomers!

[SBLOCK=Dweomereater]
	
	



```
BAB             Fort    Ref     Will    Special                           Spell Points          Spells Prepared	
+0              +0      +2      +2      Steal Dweomer, Dweomer Pool       2			3/1
+1              +0      +3      +3      Consume Dweomer, Energy Oversurge 3		        4/2
+2              +1      +3      +3      Steal Mental Formula              6                     4/3/0
+3              +1      +4      +4      Multiple Theft                    9                     4/3/2
+3              +1      +4      +4      Drain Item                        13                    4/3/3/0
+4              +2      +5      +5                                        19                    4/3/3/2
+5              +2      +5      +5                                        26                    4/4/3/3/0
+6/+1           +2      +6      +6      Diffuse Dweomer                   35                    4/4/3/3/2
+6/+1           +3      +6      +6      Siphoned Casting                  45                    4/4/4/3/3/0
+7/+2           +3      +7      +7      Diffusive Soul                    58                    4/4/4/3/3/2
+8/+3           +3      +7      +7      Steal Thought                     70                    4/4/4/4/3/3/0
+9/+4           +4      +8      +8      Co-opt Dweomer                    83                    4/4/4/4/3/3/2
+9/+4           +4      +8      +8      Discharge Dweomer                 96                    4/4/4/4/4/3/3/0
+10/+5          +4      +9      +9      Rewrite Thought                   109                   4/4/4/4/4/3/3/2
+11/+6/+1       +5      +9      +9      Dweomersustained                  122                   4/4/4/4/4/4/3/3/0
+12/+7/+2       +5      +10     +10     Dweomershield                     134                   4/4/4/4/4/4/3/3/2
+12/+7/+2       +5      +10     +10                                       147                   4/4/4/4/4/4/4/3/3/0
+13/+8/+3       +6      +11     +11                                       160                   4/4/4/4/4/4/4/3/3/2
+14/+9/+4       +6      +11     +11     Dweomervortex                     173                   4/4/4/4/4/4/4/4/3/3
+15/+10/+5      +6      +12     +12     Dweomerheart                      186                   4/4/4/4/4/4/4/4/4/4
```
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Feb 19, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmmm...so am I 31/56 now?  Cool!



Yep! Part way through the Bounty Hunter (edit: and Dweomereater) too.

[SBLOCK=Rystil]Though if people actually count the classes in the zip they'll begin asking... what's the 31st class?  Fortunately, no one would ever read an SBLOCK addressed to someone else, so we should be safe.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 19, 2007)

Another concept?? Eeeeee!

I will try.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 19, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Another concept?? Eeeeee!
> 
> I will try.



  You don't have to if you don't want


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 19, 2007)

Do you allow this ability, from Races of the Wild. The replacement for Countersong for 1st level Half-elf Bard Substitution.

Soothing Voice (Su) Requires at least 3 ranks in Diplomacy. Calm Emotions on one target within 30’ (Will Neg,DC = your Diplomacy check). Effect lasts as long as you continue using the ability and the target says in range. This is a Language-based ability.

It fits the Siren better than the Countersong, but it might be a bit more powerful.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 19, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Do you allow this ability, from Races of the Wild. The replacement for Countersong for 1st level Half-elf Bard Substitution.
> 
> Soothing Voice (Su) Requires at least 3 ranks in Diplomacy. Calm Emotions on one target within 30’ (Will Neg,DC = your Diplomacy check). Effect lasts as long as you continue using the ability and the target says in range. This is a Language-based ability.
> 
> It fits the Siren better than the Countersong, but it might be a bit more powerful.



 Hmm...it fits for Siren, but the Siren already has plenty of other similar abilities, so missing out on Countersong might not be worth it (you could Bewitching Song instead, for instance).  I'll allow it, though.


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 19, 2007)

Here she is:

Ilora
[sblock=Rystil only]
Siren 5

Age: 56
Apparent Age: 19

XP:
HP: 37 (22+15)
Initiative: +5
Move 30

Str: 8 /-2 (10-2)
Dex: 13/+1 (11+2)
Con: 16/+3 (15-2+2+1(lvl))
Int: 19/+4 (15+4)
Wis: 11/+0
Cha: 22/+6 (16+4+2)

AC: 14 (touch: 11, ff: 13)
BaB/grapple: +3/+2
Attack Melee: +2
Attack Ranged: +4

Damage: By spell

Fort: 4 (1+3)
Ref.: 5 (4+1)
Will: 4 (4+0)

Special Racial: 
Damage Reduction 2/Cold Iron, Cold Iron Vulnerability, Faerie Form, and +2 to Diplomacy and Knowledge Arcana.
Special Class: 
Siren’s Song, Soothing Voice DC: d20+25, Song of Fascination DC: d20+17, Honeyed Voice, Bewitching Song DC: 18 (10+2,5+6), Beauty’s Bounty II, Song of Suggestion DC: 18 (10+2,5+6). 

Feats: 1,3
Eschew Materials
Improved Initiative

Skills: 8x10=80sp
Skill, Total, Ranks, Ability, Synergy, Honeyed Voice, Sidhe.
Bluff (Cha)......................... 16 (8+6+0+2)
Concentration (Con)............ 10 (8+2)
Diplomacy (Cha)................. 24 (8+6+2+2+2+2+2)
Disguise (Cha).................... 16/18 (8+6+2+0/2)
Gather Information (Cha)...... 12 (4+6+0+2)
Knowledge (Nob and Roy) (Int) 5
Knowledge (The Spheres) (Int) 5
Move Silently (Dex)............. 9 (8+1)
Perform (Singing) (Cha)........ 16 (8+6+0+2)
Sense Motive (Wis)............... 8
Use Magic Device (Cha)........ 14 (8+6)
Speak Language (None)......... 2 

Languages: 1+4+2
Seelie, Vaelysh, Altanian, Rowaini, Melodian, Eldish, Valsian.

Spells Known:
0: 12:	 Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Know Direction, Light, Mage Hand,
	 Mending, Message, Open/Close, Prestidigitation, Read magic, Summon Instrument.
1: 8 : 	 Alarm, Attraction (psi), Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Hideous Laughter*, Magic Missile, Silent Image, Shield.
2: 5 : 	 Alter Self, Command Undead, Enthrall, Glitterdust, Invisibility*.

Spells/day:
0: 9
1: 9+2+2 DC: 18
2: 5+2+2 DC: 19



Items: gp: 15000 

Cloak of Cha+2: 2x2x1000= 4000gpx0.8
Belt of Con+2: 2x2x1000= 4000gpx0.8
Handy Haversack: 2000gpx0.8
Hat of Disguise: 1800gpx0.8

Glamered Amaranthian Shimmersilk Dress (1000 gpx3= 3000gp)x?
AC Bonus: +3, AC Penalty: 0, Maximum DEX bonus: +8, Armor Type: Light, Weight: 2 lb.

2560gp in coins

Possible Alter Self Forms:
Dryad
Satyr
Sprite: http://www.d20srd.org/srd/monsters/sprite.htm


Background:

in e-mail.

[/sblock]
Appearance:

Her eyes are the first things that catches your notice as you look into her cowl. Set in a face of lustrous alabaster, its features and composition near perfect in shape, they are like a vision of the midnight sky, a boundless black depth filled with radiant light. In a face of youth they are ageless.
You look into her eyes, and then she speaks. Her voice, rising from sensuous lips always seemingly on the brink of smiling, is warm and musical even in speach, but when she sings it carries a hint of sorrow.  
She raises a hand, long and sensitive tipped with deep red nails, and with a smile beckons you to follow. 
When her cowl falls her silken black hair runs down her shoulders, falling effortlessly into arrangement, and you soon learn what you already suspected. Her body is perfectly proportioned, lithe, firm and curvaceous. And her skin is smooth and cold like stone.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 19, 2007)

Pricing is perfect on the Shimmersilk.


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 19, 2007)

Does the Bewitching Song require that the target is already under the effect of Song of Fascination like Song of Suggestion does or can it be used without that preparation?

-

I'm considering making an additional character. What do you think about a Tralg Berzerker?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 19, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Does the Bewitching Song require that the target is already under the effect of Song of Fascination like Song of Suggestion does or can it be used without that preparation?
> 
> -
> 
> I'm considering making an additional character. What do you think about a Tralg Berzerker?



 No Fascination necessary.  

As for a Tralg Berserker, there might be one in Jhaar, but I'm not sure how keen the crew of the Hesychia would be on hiring one.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 19, 2007)

Whew--that was long!  Dweomereater done 


```
The Dweomereater

BAB             Fort    Ref     Will    Special                           Spell Points          Spells Prepared	
+0              +0      +2      +2      Steal Dweomer, Dweomer Pool       2			3/1
+1              +0      +3      +3      Consume Dweomer, Energy Oversurge 3		        4/2
+2              +1      +3      +3      Steal Mental Formula              6                     4/3/0
+3              +1      +4      +4      Multiple Theft                    9                     4/3/2
+3              +1      +4      +4      Drain Item                        13                    4/3/3/0
+4              +2      +5      +5      Selective Theft                   19                    4/3/3/2
+5              +2      +5      +5                                        26                    4/4/3/3/0
+6/+1           +2      +6      +6      Diffuse Dweomer                   35                    4/4/3/3/2
+6/+1           +3      +6      +6      Siphoned Casting                  45                    4/4/4/3/3/0
+7/+2           +3      +7      +7      Diffusive Soul                    58                    4/4/4/3/3/2
+8/+3           +3      +7      +7      Steal Thought                     70                    4/4/4/4/3/3/0
+9/+4           +4      +8      +8      Co-opt Dweomer                    83                    4/4/4/4/3/3/2
+9/+4           +4      +8      +8      Discharge Dweomer                 96                    4/4/4/4/4/3/3/0
+10/+5          +4      +9      +9      Rewrite Thought                   109                   4/4/4/4/4/3/3/2
+11/+6/+1       +5      +9      +9      Dweomersustained                  122                   4/4/4/4/4/4/3/3/0
+12/+7/+2       +5      +10     +10     Dweomershield                     134                   4/4/4/4/4/4/3/3/2
+12/+7/+2       +5      +10     +10     Effusive Soul                     147                   4/4/4/4/4/4/4/3/3/0
+13/+8/+3       +6      +11     +11                                       160                   4/4/4/4/4/4/4/3/3/2
+14/+9/+4       +6      +11     +11     Dweomervortex                     173                   4/4/4/4/4/4/4/4/3/3
+15/+10/+5      +6      +12     +12     Dweomerheart                      186                   4/4/4/4/4/4/4/4/4/4

Hit Dice: d6

Skills: 6 + Int bonus, Skill List = all PH skills except Handle Animal, Heal, Ride, and Survival

Weapon and Armour Proficiencies: As Rogue.  However, despite proficiency, Light Armour still 
causes Arcane Spell Failure

Spellcasting: A dweomereater casts spells which are drawn from the list of arcane spells that she has learned, 
as do wizards except that she stores the knowledge of arcane spells by scribing them in tattoos upon her body.  
She can prepare a number of spells per day listed above, casting them in any combination using her Spell Points 
(refer to the XPH or the spell point system in UA for more on Spell Points).  Bearing the cost of 
power within herself can be physically taxing.  Using up half of her spellpoints causes her to become fatigued, 
and using up three-quarters causes her to become exhausted.  As usual for Spell Points, a Dweomereater can cast 
3 cantrips for free each day and then they begin to cost 1 spell point each.  Int is the casting stat for the
Dweomereater, like Wizards.

Steal Dweomer: Just as Dragonlords siphon energy from the land, a Dweomereater can drain spell energy from others.
She may do so in two ways--first, she can spend a standard action and make a touch attack to siphon energy.  Second, 
whenever she strikes an opponent who is unaware or denied their Dex bonus to AC for any reason, she can channel this
ability into her melee attacks, siphoning energy with every successful attack.  The amount of energy she can siphon 
is equal to her Dweomereater level.  If a Dweomereater chooses (for instance, she may choose this when the opponent 
has no spell energy), she can instead deal nonlethal damage equal to 1d6 per two points of energy that would have 
been siphoned.  When a Dweomereater siphons energy, the result depends on what sort of spellcaster she has 
victimised.  For a spellcaster who prepares spell slots (like a Wizard), she steals a single spell slot of any level 
less than or equal to the highest level spell that could be cast with the number of spell points she can usually 
siphon (so a level 5 Dweomereater can Steal Dweomer a 3rd-level spell or lower).  The caster loses a random prepared 
spell of that level, and the Dweomereater gains the ability to use that spell during the next 1d6 rounds (or do 
something else with it, see other abilities) or else it dissipates harmlessly.  For a spontaneous caster with slots, 
the same thing occurs except that the Dweomereater gains a random spell known from the victim's list of that level 
and the victim can still cast that spell in any other slot of the same level, obviously.  For a spell point caster 
victim, the same thing occurs except that the Dweomereater steals a number of spell points up to her usual number and 
gains the ability to cast a random spell of any chosen level that is pumped up to cost that number of spell points or 
the victim caster's maximum number of spell points to spend, whichever is lower.  In any case, if the Dweomereater 
casts the spell, it functions in all cases as if it had been cast by the victim from whom it was stolen (this means 
that a 1st-level Dweomereater who steals a Magic Missile of a 9th-level Wizard can use it within the next 1d6 rounds 
and shoot 5 missiles).

Dweomer Pool: As a full-round action, a Dweomereater can add a currently-stolen dweomer into her Dweomer Pool before
it dissipates.  It remains there indefinitely until she removes it or casts it.  However, to cast it, she must make
a caster level check as if using a scroll.  Failure means the spell is lost from the Dweomer Pool without effect.
A Dweomereater may have one spell in her Dweomer Pool per class level.

Consume Dweomer: As a standard action, a Dweomereater can consume a currently-stolen dweomer before it dissipates.
She regains a number of Spell Points equal to half the spell's cost (or equivalent cost for spell slots) rounded
down.

Energy Oversurge: A Dweomereater who uses Consume Dweomer may gain spell points in excess of her normal allotment,
to a maximum of 1.5x her usual spell point maximum (rounded down).  When this occurs, she loses 1 spell point every
ten minutes until she is at her normal maximum or lower.  Also, if she is targeted with a Dispel Magic while in an
Energy Oversurge, she loses 1d6 spell points per level of the Dispelling effect (or half that if she makes a Will 
save).

Steal Mental Formula: Perhaps even deadlier to the spontaneous caster, the Dweomereater can steal the magical
formulae for a spontaneous caster's known or prepared spell.  She uses her normal Steal Dweomer ability, but instead
of gaining any slots or spell points, she gains the stolen spell as a new spell prepared for 24 hours and the victim 
loses the spell known or prepared until the next time they rest for eight hours.  Additionally, she may spend a 
full round to convert a currently-stolen dweomer into a spell prepared as if she had stolen the mental formula.  If 
she is interrupted during this time and fails a concentration check, the spell is instead lost.

Multiple Theft: Instead of stealing only one spell, the Dweomereater may instead choose to steal multiple spells that
add up to her spell point total.

Drain Item: The Dweomereater can drain power from a staff, wand, potion, or scroll.  By consuming two charges and
spending a full-round action, she can gain the item's spell (or a random spell from the item in the case of a staff) 
as if she had used Steal Dweomer.  She can also expend four charges to gain back a number of spell points equal to
the amount it would take to cast the highest-level spell stored in the item.

Selective Theft: If the Dweomereater is particularly sure that a victim has a certain spell, she can attempt a 
Spellcraft check, DC 15 + spell level.  A success indicates that she steals that specific spell (or nothing
happens if the victim doesn't actually have the spell).  A failure means the spell stolen is random, as usual.

Diffuse Dweomer: The Dweomereater can diffuse extant dweomers by touch.  As a standard action, if she touches the
source of a single extant dweomer, she can make an attempt to dispel it, as Dispel Magic.

Siphoned Casting: A desperate Dweomereater can attempt to cast a spell by draining energy from local magical
sources.  She must spend a full-round action (or the spell's casting time, if greater) and choose a spell.  Any 
target within line of effect and in Close range who can cast spells is targeted, except the Dweomereater if she 
chooses not to be affected.  Every target (Except the Dweomereater if she includes herself) must make a Will Save, 
DC 15 + Dweomereater's Charisma bonus.  Failure means that they donate a single spell point or 1st-level spell slot to 
the casting of the spell--if they have neither of those things left, they suffer 1d6 nonlethal damage that cannot be
recovered until they next recovers spells.  If she manages to siphon enough energy, the spell succeeds.  Otherwise,
the energy is discharged within the Dweomereater violently and she suffers 1d6 nonlethal damage per point that she
drained.  If she gets more energy than she needs, she can just spend them on the spell (though of course more than her 
usual limit is wasted to no effect).    

Diffusive Soul: The Dweomereater automatically diffuses magic sent towards her.  She gains SR 10 + class level against
all spells except her own (though she can lower for other people's harmless spells as normal).

Steal Thought: When draining spells from a spellcasting victim who is out of spells, the Dweomereater can choose to
instead drain memories.  She can't convert the memories into energy, so instead they are dissipated harmlessly.  A
victim who has lost all memories and drained again is reduced to animal Intelligence, which may mean she cannot cast
spells any more, though she may be trained to reprepare them.  Dweomereaters who enjoy this ability will sometimes 
keep the resulting victims as loyal pets and spell batteries.  The victim receives a saving throw (DC 16 + the 
Dweomereater's Charisma bonus) to ignore this effect.  The memories can be restored by Psychic Chirurgery.

Co-opt Dweomer: When using Diffuse Dweomer, the Dweomereater may instead choose to immediately shift the spell onto
herself, if she is a valid target.  All other aspects of the spell (including remaining duration) remain the same.

Discharge Dweomer: When using Steal Dweomer, the Dweomereater can choose to spend an Immediate action at that instant 
to discharge the spell on herself, her victim, or the point of contact between them.

Rewrite Thought: A Steal Thought, but the Dweomereater can replace the memories with memories of her own invention.
The victim may experience cognitive dissonance if the new memory seems shoddy or doesn't fit well with the real ones.
The DC to resist also increases to 10 + 1/2 class level + Charisma bonus.   

Dweomersustained: As long as she retains a state of Energy Oversurge, a Dweomereater can convert the dissipating 
energy to sustain herself.  Time spent in Energy Oversurge no longer counts towards becoming tired, hungry, or
thirsty.  If she can stay in perpetual Energy Oversurge, she need never rest (except to prepare different spells), 
eat, or drink.  

Dweomershield: The Dweomereater can choose to convert any amount of hit point damage from any attack into spell
point damage instead.

Effusive Soul: The Dweomereater can use Co-opt or Discharge when she successfully resists a spell with Diffusive
Soul.  If she chooses to discharge the dweomer, she can select any new valid target for the spell.

Dweomervortex: A DWeomereater in a state of Energy Oversurge can spend her remaining excess energy to unleash a
whirling maelstrom of unstable magic.  All dweomers except those on the Dweomereater's person that she chooses 
are affected.  The Dweomereater makes a dispel check against each dweomer and magic item.  The dweomer's target
or the magic item's holder takes 1d6 damage per level of the dweomer (or per level of highest spell required to 
make the item) and the spell is dispelled (or the item suppressed for 1d4 rounds).  The maximum damage is 50d6.
A successful Will save DC 20 + Dweomereater's Charisma bonus reduces the damage to half.  If she is not in a state 
of Energy Oversurge, she can still unleash a Dweomervortex, but the cost is 1/4 of the Dweomereater's total maximum 
spell points, the damage is capped at 30d6, the dispel check is capped at +20, and a successful Will save negates 
the damage.

Dweomerheart: A Dweomereater in a state of Energy Oversurge can enter an enhanced state called 'Dweomerheart'.
Whenever she casts a spell, she pays the minimum spell point cost for that spell.  However, the spell
has the effect as if she had paid the absolute maximum possible for her level.  She can use up to 2 points of
metamagic for no cost, and any greater effect costs 2 less than usual.  Her Spell Resistance increases by 5, and
she gains Damage Reduction 20/Magic.  Also, any magic weapon that strikes her must withstand a dispel check as
if from Greater Dispel Magic cast by the Dweomereater or else be rendered non-magical for 1d4 rounds.  When
Dweomerheart ends, the Dweomereater's spell points are set to 0.
```


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 19, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No Fascination necessary.
> 
> As for a Tralg Berserker, there might be one in Jhaar, but I'm not sure how keen the crew of the Hesychia would be on hiring one.




Hmm, I can see why. How about a Wrathbringer, or do they also Frenzy? Raider might be better, but Slagg was a Raider and I don't want to make a clone. 
Are Tralgs size medium or Large? They are giants so I would assume they have reach, but it's not clearly stated.

Anyway, here's my d20

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=881373

--

The Dweomereater looks pretty cool.  (But I'm going for some kind of melee fighter for my 2nd char.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 19, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Hmm, I can see why. How about a Wrathbringer, or do they also Frenzy? Raider might be better, but Slagg was a Raider and I don't want to make a clone.
> Are Tralgs size medium or Large? They are giants so I would assume they have reach, but it's not clearly stated.
> 
> Anyway, here's my d20
> ...



 Size Large.  Wrathbringers Rage.  d20 noted--you're ready to roll.

As for Slagg, he was a multiclass Raider/Gladiator, so it wouldn't be a clone  (You would have Sense Booty.  And who doesn't want an ability called Sense Booty?  )


----------



## unleashed (Feb 19, 2007)

Okay, Dweomereater added to the Encyclopaedia Altanica - Compilation Documents too.


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 19, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Size Large.  Wrathbringers Rage.  d20 noted--you're ready to roll.
> 
> As for Slagg, he was a multiclass Raider/Gladiator, so it wouldn't be a clone  (You would have Sense Booty.  And who doesn't want an ability called Sense Booty?  )




With all these high Cha females running around sensing booty is definately a good thing...

--

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=881391

I'm just not lucky with these things, it's barely over the minimum.
I'll roll a couple more times just to see what happens. (though the first one stands)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 19, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> With all these high Cha females running around sensing booty is definately a good thing...
> 
> --
> 
> ...



 Huh?  You're complaining about 18 16 13 13 11 10?


----------



## unleashed (Feb 19, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=881391
> 
> I'm just not lucky with these things, it's barely over the minimum.
> I'll roll a couple more times just to see what happens. (though the first one stands)



That's about the same as most of my rolls for Rystil's games, and I rolled a lot worse before ending up with Zaeryn's stats (four rolls all up, the first three not even being valid rolls with a highest roll of 14--one set with an 8 and 5 and another with three 9's  ), so don't worry too much... you're not alone in having IC hate you. Though I think it hates me more.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 19, 2007)

Nephtys--I looked through your other equipment, and you seem to have +odd-stat items.  Those are not allowable (and you'll notice that there no longer exists any way to get an odd stat raise short of actual stat-bumps (including inherent from Wishes) because it was poor design to allow odd stat bumps).


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 19, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Huh?  You're complaining about 18 16 13 13 11 10?



Don't get me wrong, it's good for a usual 28pt buy/3d6x6 game, but just average for your superior ability-generation model.



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> That's about the same as most of my rolls for Rystil's games, and I rolled a lot worse before ending up with Zaeryn's stats (four rolls all up, the first three not even being valid rolls with a highest roll of 14--one set with an 8 and 5 and another with three 9's  ), so don't worry too much... you're not alone in having IC hate you. Though I think it hates me more.




Yeah, and its pretty good. It's all relative, though.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nephtys--I looked through your other equipment, and you seem to have +odd-stat items.  Those are not allowable (and you'll notice that there no longer exists any way to get an odd stat raise short of actual stat-bumps (including inherent from Wishes) because it was poor design to allow odd stat bumps).




I had a lot of odd stats. 

I don't really see how those items are poor design or unbalanced since the stats were generated randomly. If it had been pt buy I would see the point, but as it is now it's just luck. 
It's ok, I'll get rid of them.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 19, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Yeah, and its pretty good. It's all relative, though.



True. My characters are often the weakest statwise in Rystil's games.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 19, 2007)

> Don't get me wrong, it's good for a usual 28pt buy/3d6x6 game, but just average for your superior ability-generation model.




Hmm?  3d6x6 is well below 28 point buy.  The normal 4d6 drop method is about 30 point buy on average (proven by Monte Carlo analysis), and my tweaks don't make a huge difference in the grand scheme of things, averaging out at around 36 point buy (untested, but it should actually be even a bit lower).  Your stats were 41 point buy.



> I don't really see how those items are poor design or unbalanced since the stats were generated randomly. If it had been pt buy I would see the point, but as it is now it's just luck.
> It's ok, I'll get rid of them.




I don't feel like debating this again in detail, but it is definitely unbalanced and unfair.  It provides varying benefits based on a nebulous character quality--it gives something to some characters and nothing (for a +1) or much less (for a +3) to others.  It is the height of metagame to buy a cheaper magic item (or cast a lesser spell if there were spells with odd bonuses) in game and save money for it when it only works because of a metagame concept like an odd stat.  You can probably find a longer rant by me on this topic with the search feature, and every game designer I've seen mention the subject have similar arguments.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 19, 2007)

And...Samurai!  Whew, now everyone can make at least their first characters.  ::sigh of relief::


```
The Samurai

BAB               Fort    Ref    Will    Special  
+1                +2      +0     +0      Bonus Feat, Honour's Blow,
                                         Aura of Honour 
+2                +3      +0     +0      Bonus Feat
+3                +3      +1     +1      Invincible Resolve
+4                +4      +1     +1      Bonus Feat
+5                +4      +1     +1      Insurmountable Yu
+6/+1             +5      +2     +2      Bonus Feat
+7/+2             +5      +2     +2      Stand Still
+8/+3             +6      +2     +2      Bonus Feat
+9/+4             +6      +3     +3      Ancestral Armour
+10/+5            +7      +3     +3      Bonus Feat
+11/+6/+1         +7      +3     +3      High Samurai 
+12/+7/+2         +8      +4     +4      Bonus Feat
+13/+8/+3         +8      +4     +4      Unbreakable Vow
+14/+9/+4         +9      +4     +4      Bonus Feat
+15/+10/+5        +9      +5     +5      
+16/+11/+6/+1     +10     +5     +5      Bonus Feat
+17/+12/+7/+2     +10     +5     +5      Strike of Perfect Clarity
+18/+13/+8/+3     +11     +6     +6      Bonus Feat
+19/+14/+9/+4     +11     +6     +6      
+20/+15/+10/+5    +12     +6     +6      Bonus Feat

Hit Dice: d10

Skills: 2+Int modifier, use the Paladin skills plus Climb, Intimidate, Jump, and Swim

Bonus Feats: The Samurai may take any fighter bonus feats

Samurai's Code: A Samurai's honour comes from following her code.  Every Samurai
gains honour from acts of honour and losing it for dishonourable acts.  A Samurai 
follows at least the seven virtues of Gi, Yu, Jin, Rei, Shin, Meiyo, and Chugi (and 
may also add Ko, Chi, and/or Tei based on the strictness of her local code).  She can 
collect Honour Points in each of the seven categories up to her 
Samurai level + 3.  Particularly remarkable acts may result in gaining a special 
Bushido Point (similar to an action point).  A Samurai who grossly violates her code 
loses all class abilities except for the Bonus Feats.  Generally, the only way to 
redeem herself is through seppuku, which results in her choice of a +10 bonus to all 
categories of honour or negating any one transgression, no matter how large.  A 
Samurai's lot in the afterlife depends upon her average honour score after she dies.  
Abandoning the code completely obviously results in the loss of all honour and the 
inability to replace it.  However, an Ex-Samurai / Ronin can replace all her honour 
scores with a number of phantom honour points equal to her Charisma bonus (still 
capped as usual) through force of will alone.  Of course, when she dies, this effect 
ends and she is treated in the afterlife as she would be, probably with maximally 
negative values in all her honour categories.  A Samurai must be Lawful. 

Honour's Blow: The Samurai can strike with the power of her convictions, a number of
times per day equal to her Chugi Points / 5 (rounded up).  The attack adds the 
Samurai's Gi Points to hit (to a maximum of her Wisdom bonus) and her Meiyo Points
to damage.  If she misses, she loses one Meiyo Point.  If she uses this ability on
an obviously inferior opponent, she loses two Yu Points.  If she uses this ability
for a dishonourable purpose, she loses all her Gi points.

Aura of Honour: A Samurai has an aura about her that lends weight to her words and
can even affect animals and beasts.  She receives a bonus to Bluff equal to 
her Shin points / 2, Diplomacy equal to her Jin points / 2, Gather Information
equal to her Jin points / 4, Handle Animal equal to her Jin points / 4, and 
Intimidate equal to her Meiyo points / 2.  If she uses these abilities to deceive,
she loses 2 points of Shin.  If she uses them for a dishonourable purpose, she loses
all her Gi points.  Other losses may apply as appropriate.

Invincible Resolve: The Samurai's mind and body are as one, and her will is 
strengthened by her belief.  She may add half her Chugi points to her Will saves (to 
a maximum of her Charisma bonus) and half her Gi points to her Fort saves (to a maximum 
of her Wisdom bonus).  If she has at least 11 Chugi points and Gi points, she can
complete ignore the effect of a Fortitude or Will save on a successful save (as Mettle).

Insurmountable Yu: The Samurai's bravery in the face of even certain death is 
legendary.  She may add half her Yu points as a bonus to saves against Fear.  If her
Jin points are at least 8, she can also grant a bonus equal to half her Jin points to 
all allies within 30 feet, to a maximum of her Charisma bonus.  If her Yu points are at 
least 16, she is utterly immune to all Fear.

Stand Still: If she is not flat-footed or otherwise unable to react, a Samurai may
consciously choose to stand staunch in the face of an effect that requires a Reflex
save.  If so, she may make a Yu check (like a skill check, but use Yu points instead
of ranks and use Wisdom as the key skill, with a +2 synergy from Concentration if 
applicable) in place of a Reflex save.  If the effect was not instantaneous (and 
sometimes even if it was if it has lasting effects), the Samurai may automatically
fail by doing so.  Examples include Wall spells that allow a Reflex save to move away,
falling rocks that stay down after they fell, etc.  If the Samurai also has 12 points
of both Jin and Rei, a successful check negates the effect as if she had Evasion.  If
she has at least 22 points of both Jin and Rei, even a failed check (unless it is an
auto-failure as above) results in half damage (if applicable).     

Ancestral Armour: Because of the respect and honour brought to them by her actions,
the Samurai's ancestors take particular interest in protecting her from harm.  A 
number of times per day equal to her Rei score, she can ignore an amount of damage
from a damaging attack equal to her Meiyo score (to a max of her Wisdom score).  An
attack that is reduced to 0 damage simply misses, which may also negate its secondary
effect, much like DR.

High Samurai: If the Samurai has at least 10 points in each honour and 13 points in 
Meiyo, she becomes a High Samurai.  In addition to the increased status, she trains to 
mastery at mounted combat.  She can take 10 on Ride checks even when threatend and she 
either gains the Mounted Combat feat or gains an additional use per round if she already 
has it.  Samurai gain additional status increases at other points in honour, but this
is the only increase that also comes with a special ability. 

Unbreakable Vow: The Samurai never breaks her word, and she gains power from her vow.
She draws her blade and holds it straight, swearing the vow as a full-round action.
While pursuing the vow, she gains a morale bonus to Attacks, Damage, Skill Checks, and
Ability Checks equal to her Shin points / 4.  If she fails to fulfill her vow, she
loses 4 points of Shin.

Strike of Perfect Clarity: The Samurai lives in the moment.  Every instant could be the
moment to strike.  As an Immediate Action, she can make a melee attack at her highest 
attack bonus for every 80 points of honour.  She can do this a number of times per day
equal to her Meiyo bonus / 5.
```


----------



## unleashed (Feb 19, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> And...Samurai!  Whew, now everyone can make at least their first characters.  ::sigh of relief::



Nice! Okay, Samurai added to the Encyclopaedia Altanica - Compilation Documents too.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 19, 2007)

For a secondary concept, do you want us to use the same attribute array as for the primary, or to roll again?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 19, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> For a secondary concept, do you want us to use the same attribute array as for the primary, or to roll again?



 Roll again, please.  If you haven't rolled any more stats on the same name as before, you can just use that.  Otherwise, give a new d20 like Nepthys did.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 19, 2007)

Okay...first try.

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=882058

Youch. Though that four 1's would be nice in Yahtzee. Dropping the 16 to make it hopeless.

Take 2!

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=882060

...not much better. Dropping the 16 again.

Take 3

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=882063

Hmph. Well this should do...

Final array of:

17
11
14
14
10
15

Not too shabby, actually. 38 point buy. I shall cobble something together posthaste.


----------



## pallandrome (Feb 19, 2007)

Yeah, I'm not really a hippy tree-hugging type nature worshipper. I'm more the red-in-tooth-and-claw type of nature worshiper. I'm interested in spontaniously casting cure spells as a means to make undead go "Boom".

Also because working on a ship probably has one of the higher injury rates of your average job. I can't imagine Spelljammers having FEWER injuries, due to the nature of their buisiness.

Bardach isn't a healer, he's just pragmatic.

EDIT: I'm working up the character right now, and I was wondering, how do you want us to do HP? You might have mentioned this earlier, but if so I missed it.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 20, 2007)

RA: While I have enjoyed writing up the story for the Ronin, I think I am going to bow out for now. You have so many great choices to choose from, as well as those who get the high octane setting you have made, that I don't think the meat shield will be missed too much.

Also wanted to say that I was in your neck of the woods this weekend and was surprised at how packed the aquarium was yesterday. I guess everyone wanted something to do that didn't involve sliding around all the ice that is still up there.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 20, 2007)

pallandrome said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm not really a hippy tree-hugging type nature worshipper. I'm more the red-in-tooth-and-claw type of nature worshiper. I'm interested in spontaniously casting cure spells as a means to make undead go "Boom".
> 
> Also because working on a ship probably has one of the higher injury rates of your average job. I can't imagine Spelljammers having FEWER injuries, due to the nature of their buisiness.
> 
> ...



 As mentioned roll on IC and take half rounded down as minimum for each level.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 20, 2007)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> RA: While I have enjoyed writing up the story for the Ronin, I think I am going to bow out for now. You have so many great choices to choose from, as well as those who get the high octane setting you have made, that I don't think the meat shield will be missed too much.
> 
> Also wanted to say that I was in your neck of the woods this weekend and was surprised at how packed the aquarium was yesterday. I guess everyone wanted something to do that didn't involve sliding around all the ice that is still up there.



 Oh, okay then.  You can always pop in for Destiny's Tears later on.

As to the Aquarium, I always thought our Science Museum was cooler.  But yeah, the ice sucks.  It was exacerbated by the way they shoveled up these barriers of snow to each side of the sidewalk and then the rain fell in the trench and refroze


----------



## pallandrome (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeap. Knew I missed it. Thanks.

hp rolls (1d8=6, 1d8=5, 1d8=1, 1d8=8) 

That puts me at:
6+5+4+8+8(for lvl1)+15(for con bonus)=46hp


----------



## pallandrome (Feb 20, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Bardach]Bardach, LN Lacerta Animist

Str:17
Dex: 13
Con: 16
Int: 16
Wis: 22
Cha: 14

HP: 46hp
AC: 14
Init: +3

BaB: +5
MaB: +8
RaB: +6

Fort: +7
Ref: +5
Will: +10

Feats - Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Whips, Combat Expertise
Skills - Climb: +11, Concentration: +11, Jump: +11, Knowledge: The Spheres: +11, Profession: Spelljammer Sailor: +11, Spot: +14, Survival: +14, Use Rope: +9

Weapons
+1 Shocking Mighty (+3) Whip Dagger	     Attack: +9	Dmg: 1d6+3, 1d6 electrical Crit: 19-20 x2
Dagger		Attack: +9	Dmg: 1d4+3 Crit: 19-20 x2
Heavy Crossbow	Attack: +6	Dmg: 1d10 Crit: 19-20 x2
Claws		Attack: +9	Dmg: 1d8+3 Crit: x2

Armor
Leather Armor	Armor Bonus: +2 Max Dex: +6 Armor Check Penalty: 0
Buckler		Armor Bonus: +1 		  Armor Check Penalty:-1

Spiritsworn Allies: Inal Abet - patriarch of a family of ape spirits that chose to come with Bardach's tribe when they were enslaved. There are 6 members of the family that Bardach can call upon to help in fights.

Zephyr - A small air spirit that has taken to following Bardach around. Zephyr doesn't have much of a personality, but is intensly protective and possessive of Bardach when called upon. Bardach knows very little about where the creature comes from.

Dawn Eyes - Dawn is a sarcastic Eagle spirit that has taken Bardach under her metaphysical wing. She thinks him capable of great things, but he is happy enough just where he is. The two are close friends, but sometimes bicker like an old married couple.

Salarassa - Sal is a conniving snake spirit, and usually seems to be out to get Bardach into trouble as much as he is to get Bardach out of it again. Bardach cuts Sal a lot of slack though, as Sal was insturmental in helping Bardach escape from slavery.

Klyzxle - A thoqqua spirit with a nigh unpronouncable name, Bardach has found being followed around by this bizzare being lately. It seems friendly, but Bardach has had little opportunity to bring it to flesh, as he's not foolish enough to allow a fire elemental onto a spelljammer. [/SBLOCK]

I put an entry on the various spirits that Bardach knows well enough to call up. Does this sound about right for nature spirits, or would you like me to change some things?

Also, I put as Bardach's magic item, a +1 Shocking Mighty (+3) Whip Dagger. Bardach, being the kind of guy he is, would probably want a weapon more than just about any other kind of equipment. I figure he could have "appropriated" it from some slavers he was exercising his duties as a privateer on. Or simply killing, if he was a pirate that trip out.

I'm probably missing something. Just tell me if I am, and I'll correct it post-haste. (hehe *post*-haste, get it?)


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 20, 2007)

I am back after taking a small leave of absence for business. 
Has anything changed or is the dead line still at the end of the month with the emphasis on healing first anything else second?
As well as a history needs to be submitted prior to crunch?

I appreciate the help. 


-Blood


----------



## Gli'jar (Feb 20, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...isn't Bestial a Vile domain?  As to the pacts, usually I come up with them, but I actually think that the majority of yours are interesting and appropriate.  You get off far too easily from those Greater Spirits, though--I may rethink some of the Greater and Major pacts.




It does not have the vile descriptor, but it is in the BOVD. Of the 2 spells that are given the evil descriptor (claws of the beast and whirlwind of teeth) the domain spells I would be able to use are base players handbook spells.  As for those two spells, I think that they were given the evil descriptor due to calling on evil energies or gods and since I am calling on a beast spirit (reptile, dinosaur or dire spirit) I personally do not see them as evil.  That said it is just my opinion.

The travel was a little problematic, however I figured I would constantly have to keep moving never residing in any one place for long. For the major earth pact I was thinking that the token would have to use the slot of a magic item. Wear a few gems in a necklace around my neck in a pouch for instance and I could no longer use amulets

I was thinking about modifying the, "tooth and claw are to be your only weapons from this point forward" to add "and like the beast you must partake of your kill..."

The darknes pact, though I do not have it spelled out, it is my blood that is mixed with ash so I will take damage.  Would it be appropriate that for the pact I take 1d4 or ?? damage that is unhealable for the day?

How do these sound?


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 20, 2007)

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3351539&postcount=214

Ilora the Siren is completed.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 20, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3351539&postcount=214
> 
> Ilora the Siren is completed.



 Nephtys--sadly, there are several people I know of who are otherwise good players but read SBLOCKs, which is why I corresponded with you via e-mail.  Could you take out the part of that corresponding to...you know...


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 20, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nephtys--sadly, there are several people I know of who are otherwise good players but read SBLOCKs, which is why I corresponded with you via e-mail.  Could you take out the part of that corresponding to...you know...




Sure, I'll send you the complete character in an e-mail.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 20, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Sure, I'll send you the complete character in an e-mail.



 Excellent!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 20, 2007)

pallandrome said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK=Bardach]Bardach, LN Lacerta Animist
> 
> Str:17
> Dex: 13
> ...



 Ah, I didn't give you your purchase plan.  Is he going to be getting most of his stuff from Chuliit, or was all that stolen and he got his stuff from the pirate/Jhaar purchase plan?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 20, 2007)

Basically still the same, though the history vastly trumps the finished mechanics in terms of importance.  Also, it should be of note that we probably don't need _all_ the characters to be healers either, though so far they aren't so it seems to be working out.  What do we have as far as possible healers (not counting Bards who technically have it on their list like the Skald and Siren)?  Just the Shaman and the Animist, right?  Actually, I suppose a Siren theoretically could be a fairly good healer because of the way they grab the Bard spell list and still have full casting.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 20, 2007)

Gli'jar said:
			
		

> It does not have the vile descriptor, but it is in the BOVD. Of the 2 spells that are given the evil descriptor (claws of the beast and whirlwind of teeth) the domain spells I would be able to use are base players handbook spells.  As for those two spells, I think that they were given the evil descriptor due to calling on evil energies or gods and since I am calling on a beast spirit (reptile, dinosaur or dire spirit) I personally do not see them as evil.  That said it is just my opinion.
> 
> The travel was a little problematic, however I figured I would constantly have to keep moving never residing in any one place for long. For the major earth pact I was thinking that the token would have to use the slot of a magic item. Wear a few gems in a necklace around my neck in a pouch for instance and I could no longer use amulets
> 
> ...



 I'll take a look at BoVD when I return home later today.  I'm leaning towards yes, but I need to read those spells more carefully.  If I do allow it, the spells will keep their descriptor (it won't prevent you from casting them, though).

I think the Majors may still be non-appreciable, particularly since running out of chakra slots won't be a problem for a long time in PbP, and an exploration-based adventure means you won't be staying in the same place anyway, so they're basically free.

For the Darkness and Bestial spirits--I think you have the right idea, but you need to go a bit farther:  Remember, lower level Shamans have stricter pacts from more powerful spirits.  Trayah is level 9 and he doesn't even have a single Greater Spirit yet.  Having even one Greater Spirit at level 5 is an impressive feat, and the price would be dire.  Here's versions of your pacts that keep the flavour and move to about the right level

Darkness---as before, but the act of drawing the ash-and-blood sigils on his body creates a powerful darkness aura that allows affinity with the spirit.  However, the bloodletting and infusion comes at a price.  Whenever he honours the Darkness spirit to gain his domain, he suffers a temporary loss of 2 Con.  This ability damage cannot be healed by normal means, though it fades immediately when he honours new spirits the next day.  If it is somehow healed, the markings are erased, and the Darkness Spirit is no longer honoured that day. 

Bestial--Teeth and Claws shall be your only weapons from this point forward (Comment: Okay, but most Lacerta don't use other weapons anyway, particularly with the yummy buffs for the claw in this domain), and you shall partake of your kill like the beast (though like the beast, you need not eat of something that is poisonous or inedible).  Additionally, once a moon, the beast will descend upon you and overwhelm your faculties, thus keeping you in tune with the beast, with your heritage and your power (Comment: It's rare, it has cool flavour, and it represents the relative power of this mighty spirit).


----------



## pallandrome (Feb 20, 2007)

Bardach was pretty much still a kid when he got kidnapped. He didn't really have anything much of value when he was taken, and anything he DID have would have been immediately stripped from his posession. Anything he has would likely have been stolen from pirates, merchant ships, or purchased on the black market in Jhaar.

Also, if one of the other healers gets hired, Bardach will be memorizing only one or two healing spells a day anyways, unless he suspects they'll be traveling through undead infested territory for some reason.


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 20, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Actually, I suppose a Siren theoretically could be a fairly good healer because of the way they grab the Bard spell list and still have full casting.




She is. If she cast nothing else she could cure 132 to 286 hps a day. Even knowing only CLW it's still more than a core-rules cleric.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 20, 2007)

Witch sheet background finished. I kinda had to summarize a bit at the end, so I could work on concept #2 too. I'll try to have something on that posted tonight.


----------



## Gli'jar (Feb 21, 2007)

[sblock]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'll take a look at BoVD when I return home later today.  I'm leaning towards yes, but I need to read those spells more carefully.  If I do allow it, the spells will keep their descriptor (it won't prevent you from casting them, though).
> 
> I think the Majors may still be non-appreciable, particularly since running out of chakra slots won't be a problem for a long time in PbP, and an exploration-based adventure means you won't be staying in the same place anyway, so they're basically free.
> 
> ...



[/sblock]

I like the concepts very much for bestial and darkness. Travel and Earth I am having trouble coming up with something that will fit. I think war, strength, chaos, rune, weather or charm may be a better fit for the concept I am attempting than earth, travel, or for that matter healing.  I am attempting to go a spirit master route, arrogant and commanding by right of my power as opposed to pleading or cajoling for assistance. So I think the focus would be on more destructive, controlling/dominating or flashy domains. The early on pacts are demonstrative of me developing my power but as I increase in levels and power I become more reckless and commanding hence the major and greater pacts. I will take the iron will and improved turning (rebuke) feats unless you are aware of something that may suit the feel better and stat wise I will be possessing high wisdom and charisma scores for strength of will and force of personality.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 24, 2007)

Oh hey...is what I have up on my sheet so far enough to work out what my starting cash/equipment can be?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 24, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> She is. If she cast nothing else she could cure 132 to 286 hps a day. Even knowing only CLW it's still more than a core-rules cleric.



 Oh, just so you know, I've added a spell version of the Attraction Psionic power to the Siren spell list, which is mentioned somewhere, in case you want it.  The bonus to Cha-based skills can be useful.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 24, 2007)

Gli'jar said:
			
		

> [sblock][/sblock]
> 
> I like the concepts very much for bestial and darkness. Travel and Earth I am having trouble coming up with something that will fit. I think war, strength, chaos, rune, weather or charm may be a better fit for the concept I am attempting than earth, travel, or for that matter healing.  I am attempting to go a spirit master route, arrogant and commanding by right of my power as opposed to pleading or cajoling for assistance. So I think the focus would be on more destructive, controlling/dominating or flashy domains. The early on pacts are demonstrative of me developing my power but as I increase in levels and power I become more reckless and commanding hence the major and greater pacts. I will take the iron will and improved turning (rebuke) feats unless you are aware of something that may suit the feel better and stat wise I will be possessing high wisdom and charisma scores for strength of will and force of personality.



 Hmmmmmm...okay, that's interesting, but that attitude, while it may work for browbeating the Minor and Lesser spirits by this level, is _not_ going to cut it for a Greater Spirit, and definitely not for a Major Spirit.  The Aspect of a Major Spirit that you call up to make a pact is a CR 13 critter.  It could kill you as an afterthought, and you couldn't succeed on an Intimidate check against it even if you rolled a 20 and it rolled a 1.  The only chance even for survival with that attitude against a Spirit that powerful if it is also dangerous (like the Beast spirit probably is) would be if you amused the spirit and it laughed at your attempts to browbeat it.

I would say that a better indicator of a browbeating and commanding Shaman would be a Shaman who has almost entirely Minor and Lesser spirits, but all of them are cowed in awe of the Shaman.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 24, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Oh hey...is what I have up on my sheet so far enough to work out what my starting cash/equipment can be?



 Absolutely--anybody can get their starting cash as soon as they tell me what their purchasing plan should be--just ask.  In your case, would she have acquired the majority her gear on Tymadeau before she left, or out in the rough-and-tumble places in Wildspace?  We can pick your purchasing plan based on that.


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 24, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, just so you know, I've added a spell version of the Attraction Psionic power to the Siren spell list, which is mentioned somewhere, in case you want it.  The bonus to Cha-based skills can be useful.




Nice. Definately better than Exp Retreat, so I'm swapping them, if she needs to move quickly she'll just Alter Shape instead. Thanks.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 24, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Nice. Definately better than Exp Retreat, so I'm swapping them, if she needs to move quickly she'll just Alter Shape instead. Thanks.



 No problem.  In order to balance it as a spell instead of a power where you pay more, it autoscales at a slower rate (starts at +2, increases by +1 for every 3 levels above 1st, and has a cap at +5 at level 10).

EDIT: That's just for the 'attracted to caster, gain Cha skill bonus' aspect.  It still does all the usual stuff where you can attract someone to a concept as normal.


----------



## Gli'jar (Feb 24, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmmmmmm...okay, that's interesting, but that attitude, while it may work for browbeating the Minor and Lesser spirits by this level, is _not_ going to cut it for a Greater Spirit, and definitely not for a Major Spirit.  The Aspect of a Major Spirit that you call up to make a pact is a CR 13 critter.  It could kill you as an afterthought, and you couldn't succeed on an Intimidate check against it even if you rolled a 20 and it rolled a 1.  The only chance even for survival with that attitude against a Spirit that powerful if it is also dangerous (like the Beast spirit probably is) would be if you amused the spirit and it laughed at your attempts to browbeat it.
> 
> I would say that a better indicator of a browbeating and commanding Shaman would be a Shaman who has almost entirely Minor and Lesser spirits, but all of them are cowed in awe of the Shaman.




Oh... I will rethink my angle then. Thanks for the supplemental information.


----------



## Gli'jar (Feb 24, 2007)

Nazrill will have obtained most of his possession while on Chuliit.  For languages, is Yharzu free for lacerta. 14 int gives me 3 languages yharzo plus 2 more or is it just 2, yharzu plus 1?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 24, 2007)

Gli'jar said:
			
		

> Nazrill will have obtained most of his possession while on Chuliit.  For languages, is Yharzu free for lacerta. 14 int gives me 3 languages yharzo plus 2 more or is it just 2, yharzu plus 1?



 Yharzu is indeed free--it's the only free language for Lacerta (Eldish is not free, for instance, and there is no Common).  You get two more on top of that.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 24, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Absolutely--anybody can get their starting cash as soon as they tell me what their purchasing plan should be--just ask.  In your case, would she have acquired the majority her gear on Tymadeau before she left, or out in the rough-and-tumble places in Wildspace?  We can pick your purchasing plan based on that.




She would have brought anything of hers from Tymandeau that was small enough to carry. Since her father was secretly sympathetic, he may have left some things "carelessly" out where she could find them.

In Wildspace, she lived on what she managed to take for awhile, before getting settled incognito on Jhaar as a relatively minor merchant. At that point she was covering her living expenses, but even with selling the odd potion on the side, she wasn't getting rich at this point; she was just getting by.

So yes...with the exception of crafted potions, any worldly goods she has beyond the mundane merchanting stuff would be from Tymandeau.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 24, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> She would have brought anything of hers from Tymandeau that was small enough to carry. Since her father was secretly sympathetic, he may have left some things "carelessly" out where she could find them.
> 
> In Wildspace, she lived on what she managed to take for awhile, before getting settled incognito on Jhaar as a relatively minor merchant. At that point she was covering her living expenses, but even with selling the odd potion on the side, she wasn't getting rich at this point; she was just getting by.
> 
> So yes...with the exception of crafted potions, any worldly goods she has beyond the mundane merchanting stuff would be from Tymandeau.



 15000 GP.  Magic items cost 1.5x except for potions.  As part of the Rowaini purchasing plan, self-crafted craft-skill items cost 50% if you can make them taking 10.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 24, 2007)

Chuliit:

You get 14,000 GP at level 5 and you can spend as usual except weapons and armour as well as all metal is more expensive (double, or triple if it is both metal and a weapon/armour).  Also, divine magic items only cost 90% of the usual price, but arcane ones...well arcane items are either imported (so really expensive) or they were made by Wild Mages, and if you know anything about Wild Mages...


----------



## pallandrome (Feb 24, 2007)

Ohh, Ohh, Do me next, do me! What's the pirate payment plan?


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 24, 2007)

You be paid in BOOTY, mate! ARR ARR ARR!


----------



## pallandrome (Feb 24, 2007)

>.< SO should have seen that coming.


----------



## Gli'jar (Feb 25, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Also, divine spells must researched to add to your spell list (or possibly swapped with PH spells).




Do we model our divine casters like wizards as far as beginning spells and additional spells per level?  Are the domain spells granted by the spirits added by default to this list or do they remain separate as domain only, that is to say they cannot become part of this list?


----------



## Fenris (Feb 25, 2007)

Rystil,
Here is my second submission, a male Sacra Heretic

[sblock=Background]
Everyone is always happy and bathes in the joyous light of Circe on Sancirce. That is the image projected by the Church. But it is far from the truth. There is a sizable class of poor on Sancirce, not to mention the imposed sexual dichotomy.

Lar Kanjil was one of those Sacra that was not happy with the state of his life on Sancirce. And why should he be. His parents were poor. He had grown up poor, poor enough that Lar had to turn to stealing to survive. Neither of his parents were very skilled. His mother worked cleaning the local Temple of Circe. Neither Lar nor his father were allowed there since they were men and would have defiled the Temple. Nunron, Lars father, worked repairing the streets of the city. Nothing glamorous, and certainly no way to get rich, or even have a comfortable life.

In a world with Champions, Zeaolts and Inquisitors walking the streets, a thief, even one who only steals to eat and survive, must be very careful. Luckily for Lar he was a level headed boy and learned early on how to lie with a straight face. He was also strong willed and did not like being told what to do. Which got him into trouble as often as not.

Now Nunron and Ulmia, Lar’s parents, were Circe faithful. How could you not be on Sancrice. But they weren’t Zealots, and were often too tired from their labors to attend services at the Temple. Ulmia went more often as it was expected that women would attend more often and she work at the Temple so it was easier. So Lar grew up in the Circe faith as all did on Sancirce. But as he grew older he began to wonder why Circe did not like his family or him. Why were did parents have to work so hard when others did not? Why did Circe not like men? It seemed to Lar that most Circe men wee just as devoted as the women, yet women held all the positions of power. These inequities irked him growing up, yet as he grew older, they bothered him more and more. 

But it was the death of his mother that truly began Lars path towards disbelief. Ulmia work very hard to keep the temple clean for services. She took great pride in performing this service for Circe. Yet after a grueling day cleaning, she still found time to attend service and come home to take care of her family. So it was a great surprise that Ulmia did not come home from temple one night. Lar went out searching for her, and found her inside the temple, dead. Here this devoted, devout woman had given everything for Circe and yet she died, leaving a teen and a husband.

The priestess said that Circe had called Ulmia to serve her. But that seemed selfish to Lar. HE needed her still. The anger and rage of his mothers death was thus directed at Circe. The seed that was planed long ago was given fresh impetus to grow. 

This started the time when Lar started stealing in earnest. As a boy he had stolen an extra loaf of bread her and there to put on the table. Or a small trinket for his mothers birthday, saying he had been working odd jobs on the side (well they were side jobs). But now he turned his rage and anger outward and began stealing what he could get away with. He amassed a small nest egg, small things mostly as he hadn’t yet figured how to fence his goods yet. His father didn’t seem to notice, he was still in mourning for his wife and had turned his sorrow and life inward.

Lar seemed to have figured out this whole stealing thing, until he got caught. Stealing on Sancirce is frowned upon to say the least. It is considered an offence against Circe since Circe will provide for you. Lar spent two years in prison for stealing a necklace. But prison was a time of learning for Lar. He met a few other prisoners who taught him how to fool the guards. But especially for Lar he met Kugsi. Kugsi sat and talked with Lar many days, talking about things that were almost philosophical. Lar didn’t enjoy these talks at first, he had never liked school. But as his conversations continued, Lar realized that the things Kugsi was saying were the same tings Lar had been thinking, but couldn’t quite put into words. But what Kugsi kept emphasizing to Lar was to hold onto that rage, that anger, to let it seek its course. Lar wasn’t sure what that meant. But he did agree with Kugsi that Circe had abandoned him. If that was so, could Circe have any power over him? Kugsi would often ask him. Lars hair began to lose its purple sheen. 

Lar left prison with several new skills including lock picking and knowing how to dye his hair to make it look purple still. But as much as he learned it wasn’t until he found the note that he realized what had been occurring. After he had been released from prison, he had returned home to find that his father had joined his mother. Not that he had ever visited anyway. With Lar gone, he probably didn’t eat. Lar had never seen anyone who wished to die. But one morning, Lar came down to find a note on the table. Someone had broken into his house! A quick search found nothing taken. Upon reading the note, Lar found it to be from a group of Heretics! Lars eyes widened. It said that they knew he didn’t believe and that they would expose him if he didn’t cooperate. Lar remembered the look of the Inquisitors as they would occasionally walk the prison halls. He could never look them in the eyes, and he shuddered to think being given to them as a blasphemer.

Lar expected the note to be extortion, but oddly, they didn’t want money from Lar. They wanted him to do small tasks. Lar shrugged, they would know if he did them or not, so he gave the signal of agreement. He put a small group of flowers out side his door; 6 white and 6 pink. The next day Lar found an envelope on his doorstep which gave him directions to an alley. There he found a small, loose brick in the wall. Within that was another envelope. Inside was a pamphlet with some mental exercises on it. Lar did know what to think of it, but practiced it. Especially after he skipped a day and received a threatening note! He wasn’t really sure what he was doing, he didn’t feel any different. But he kept at it. All the while he kept dying his hair and making a small living off of other people.

He received new notes every so often with new exercises and some philosophical tracts regarding how life without Circe was better.. He did them, if only because of the threats. Whoever was doing this was good, Lar had allied his efforts to determining who was doing this and came up empty handed every time. He started visiting his old friend Kugsi in prison. Managing to smuggle in a few items of contraband even. A year had passed since he had turned his back on Circe, because she abandoned him, and nothing was really different. His life had become a bit monotonous really, his exercises, his visits to prison. Maybe he got lazy, or bored, or careless, but at a festival, Lar picked the wrong pocket. It belonged to an Inquititor.

Lar was in deep now, and he knew it. Repeat offenders, especially those who swore to walk in the light of Circe when released the first time, were not treated well. At least he had some credit in prison, thanks to his smuggling efforts. When he saw Kugsi, the man looked him in the eyes, then, as if he saw something there, smiled. “You’ll be alright kid” he reassured him. But Lar wasn’t so sure initially. And even less so once they came to pull him into solitary. Then the Inquisitors came, and the beatings started. They wanted him to confess to all sorts of crimes, the worst of course to being a blasphemer against Circe. Lar took it as best he could, never giving them the satisfaction. He nearly bit through his tongue during one particularly intense session.

Then one day he heard the door open, he shuddered inwards as he waiting for the Inquisitor to enter. Instead a woman about his mother’s age entered. Lars groaned inwardly, he would almost rather face the Inquisitors than her. For Sarana the Champion had come to Lar’s cell. She came every day for a week, just sitting and talking with him. Lar hated this, he hated that she reminded him of his mother, he hated that it wasn’t until now that the church leader had an interest in him, and he hated that he like the attention he was receiving. But then, Sarana asked him those dreaded questions, she looked deep into his eyes and asked him if he wouldn’t rather live his life with Circe, that the joy of life was too great to spend it here. Lar was shaken, he wanted to say yes, he wanted to be accepted, but he knew, he knew as soon as he walked out it would all go away. Slowly, painfully, knowing that to refuse would mean more sessions with the Inquisitor, or worse, he shook his head no. Lar felt bad for Sarana, she was so upset and dejected as she left, perhaps she too knew what Lar’s fate would now be.

Indeed it came quickly. And in a dreadful way. Anika the Inquisitor who was most ruthless in hunting down Heretics came to personally escort him to the “Confession Room”. She was convinced that Lar’s failure to repent in face of a Champion of Circe was proof that he was a Heretic. And Anika had swore to root out any of those blasphemers, especially on Sancirce. The next few days were filled with pain for Lar. The only way he got through it was doing those mental exercises he had found in the pamphlets left for him. He was in too much pain to think of the implications of that though. Then came a day of such pain, broken fingers and bleeding that Lars lost his mental composure. All the pain, all the rage, all the hate, all the misery came flooding out in a scream that flung Anika against the far wall. She lay there in a daze as Lars focused more hate towards her and she burst into flames. The all became darkness for Lars.

When he awoke, the pain was still there and his fingers deformed. Across the room lay the broken and burned body of the Inquisitor. Lar groaned, both from the pain and the impending pain he would be under once the found a dead Inquisitor in his cell. Lars found that his chains had broken while he was blacked out. Some unknown force had burst them. Panic and fear gave him new energy and let him work through the pain. He put the charred body of the Inquisitor on the confession table and removed what he could of indentifiable equipment. He paused to examine his ruse, it was passable, and would stall pursuit until they looked more closely. Meanwhile he gathered up a cloak and went to the door. But with his fingers broken he couldn’t work the latch. Cursing Circe yet again, he nearly lost his will to go on. But he sat down and ran through one of the exercises in the pamphlets to calm down. Re-focused he found that when he opened his eyes, his fingers were whole. They still hurt, but he could make them move. Slowly and cautiously he made his way out of the prison, slipping quietly over a wall.

Failure to Repent, a two time offender and the murder of an Inquisitor made Lar a very wanted man. So he became for a time a woman. Lar disguised himself as a woman once he got home. He gathered his last few possessions, threw away the flowers and headed for the port. He found the first ship off Circe, paying his way for a regular cabin. He stayed hidden as a woman until they arrived at Jhaar. He didn’t want anyone tracing him there. In Jhaar, he felt far more free. No one breathing down his neck, a new start. He felt free. Of course he started picking pockets immediately. But he found that the power that erupted from him in the torture room was still with him. More than once it saved him in the alleys of Jhaar. After some time he learned to control it, oddly enough through those exercises the Heretics had left for him and made him practice.

Lar Kanjil looked after himself first and last. Though he did feel that he had a debt to pay. He just wasn’t sure how to do so or to whom.
[/sblock]

And his stat roll:http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=890610

[sblock=Character]
Tentative

```
[B]Name:[/B] Lar
[B]Class:[/B] Heretic
[B]Race:[/B] Sacra
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] XXXX
[B]Deity:[/B] NOT Circe!

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 (XXp.)     [B]Level:[/B] 5        [B]XP:[/B] XXXX
[B]Dex:[/B] 18 +4 (XXp.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +X         [B]HP:[/B] XXX (XdX+5)
[B]Con:[/B] 13 +1 (XXp.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +X     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] XX/XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1 (XXp.)     [B]Speed:[/B] XX'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 22 +6 (XXp.)     [B]Init:[/B] +4        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 16 +3 (XXp.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -X         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] XX%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +X    +X    +4    +X    +X    +X    XX
[B]Touch:[/B] XX              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] XX

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      X    +1          +X
[B]Ref:[/B]                       X    +4         +X
[B]Will:[/B]                      X    +6          +X

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX

[B]Languages:[/B] XXXX

[B]Abilities:[/B] XXXX

[B]Feats:[/B] XXXX

[B]Skill Points:[/B] XX       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] X/X
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Appraise                   X    +X          +X
Balance                    X    +X          +X
Bluff                      X    +X          +X
Climb                      X    +X          +X
Concentration              X    +X          +X
Craft                      X    +X          +X
Decipher Script            X    +X          +X
Diplomacy                  X    +X          +X
Disable Device             X    +X          +X
Disguise                   X    +X          +X
Escape Artist              X    +X          +X
Forgery                    X    +X          +X
Gather Information         X    +X          +X
Handle Animal              X    +X          +X
Heal                       X    +X          +X
Hide                       X    +X          +X
Intimidate                 X    +X          +X
Jump                       X    +X          +X
Knowledge                  X    +X          +X
Listen                     X    +X          +X
Move Silently              X    +X          +X
Open Lock                  X    +X          +X
Perform                    X    +X          +X
Profession                 X    +X          +X
Ride                       X    +X          +X
Search                     X    +X          +X
Sense Motive               X    +X          +X
Sleight Of Hand            X    +X          +X
Speak Language             X    +X          +X
Spellcraft                 X    +X          +X
Spot                       X    +X          +X
Survival                   X    +X          +X
Swim                       X    +X          +X
Tumble                     X    +X          +X
Use Magic Device           X    +X          +X
Use Rope                   X    +X          +X

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Assorted jewelery
Three books (scriptures?)

XXXX                     XXcp   XXlb
XXXX                     XXsp   XXlb
XXXX                     XXgp   XXlb
XXXX                     XXgp   XXlb
[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXlb      [B]Money:[/B] XXgp XXsp XXcp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX

[B]Age:[/B] 20
[B]Height:[/B] 5'3"
[B]Weight:[/B] 100lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] None (Lavender when grown out)
[B]Skin:[/B] XXXX
```
*Appearance:* A short man, with a shaved head.

[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Feb 25, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Also, divine spells must researched to add to your spell list (or possibly swapped with PH spells).





			
				Gli'jar said:
			
		

> Do we model our divine casters like wizards as far as beginning spells and additional spells per level?  Are the domain spells granted by the spirits added by default to this list or do they remain separate as domain only, that is to say they cannot become part of this list?



The part you quoted above Gli'jar was meant to refer to learning divine spells from outside the PH (or SRD), nothing more. Now to answer your questions.  

Divine casters work as normal, which means they can prepare any spells from the PH spell list(s) relevant to their class, but not from other sources unless you research them as a wizard would or Rystil allows you to swap some spells like he did with Trayah.

The domain spells granted by the spirits work the same as standard domains, but are limited by the power of the spirit which grants them. They are not added to the Shaman's spell list directly. Effectively you trade the ability to be able to swap domains and gain more domain powers at once, for reduced access to spells in certain domains as the Shaman grows in power (unless the spirit is replaced).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 26, 2007)

pallandrome said:
			
		

> Ohh, Ohh, Do me next, do me! What's the pirate payment plan?



 D'arr!  The pirate payment plan be simple, mate.  15000 bullions in all, but supplies be scarce, and food, mundane equipment, and the like be costing ten times as much as usual.  Special materials be drifting to Jhaar from all sorts of places, but they be as rare as a real virgin 'mongst the city's streets--pay triple for these.  Magic is a mite bit more expensive when there are fewer that ply the arts--pay 1.25x for that.  But all is not lost, mate!  In the line o'duty, some things come with a five-finger discount.  Choose one item o'booty that ye acquired through 'requisition'.  This item must be of usual value no more than 10000 gold.  Ye can ignore the above purchase modifiers and pay 66% of the base price (or twice that for special materials).


----------



## pallandrome (Feb 26, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> D'arr!  The pirate payment plan be simple, mate...




That was a damn dirty lie... No wonder pirates are angry, they have to do math all the time!  

Are things like food generally considered part an parcel o pirates pay? I'll post later once me expenses are accounted fer...arrr.


----------



## pallandrome (Feb 26, 2007)

+1 Shocking Whip Dagger (this is assuming that A. Whip daggers are allowed, and B. That the shocking enchant carries no risk of explosion. If it does, go with Frost instead. This is the "requisitioned" item.)  5,296gp 5sp

Bottle of Air (This item is kept on Bardach's person at all times, and NO ONE is to know about it if at all possible.) 9,062gp 5sp

Silk Rope, 50ft x2    200gp

Waterskin   10gp

Sack x2   2gp

Bottle of wine x5   100gp

Gold on hand 10gp

Gold in a hole somewhere 399gp

Map on how to get to gold in a hole somewhere 10gp


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 26, 2007)

pallandrome said:
			
		

> +1 Shocking Whip Dagger (this is assuming that A. Whip daggers are allowed, and B. That the shocking enchant carries no risk of explosion. If it does, go with Frost instead. This is the "requisitioned" item.)  5,296gp 5sp
> 
> Bottle of Air (This item is kept on Bardach's person at all times, and NO ONE is to know about it if at all possible.) 9,062gp 5sp
> 
> ...



 Whip Daggers are where again?  I remember where they were introduced in 3.0, but not exactly where they were converted in 3.5.

Shocking won't explode in the phlogiston.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 26, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Rystil,
> Here is my second submission, a male Sacra Heretic
> 
> [sblock=Background]
> ...



 Interesting stuff, Fenris.  And there's some stuff that doesn't work, but this is my fault for being underspecific (guessing worked well for you when I did this for Scandaj--you had much of it basically dead-on except for references to deities).  Sancirce is a typical utopia/dystopia set-up such that some of your details don't fit completely--specifically, because of the prevalence and exploitation of the Vildri and a charity-loving church-based government, all Sacra can live a comfortable life.  Those who steal do so to gain access to luxuries--they are considered guilty of the sin of Greed and treated accordingly.  If by some strange mishap someone was actually forced to steal to survive (which would be a fluke), he or she would be absolved of the crime after repenting and then they'd be sure to make sure he or she didn't fall through the cracks again like that.  If you want to be systematically oppressed and treated like refuse, a Vildri is the ticket to that. 

You did nail the fact that men can't hold the highest positions in the church, but they still do hold some positions of authority.  Still, a jealous male might burn at the thought of the inequitable treatment--the explanation given is that Circe is a goddess who created women in her image and men to be their companions, so thus women are closer to Circe because they share her form and gender.

Now that I've said that, though--you know the end part with the fire and deciding he owes someone--he just doesn't know whom, then listing the deity of "NOT Circe"?  That part is awesome!  It fits in an interesting way with something else--I definitely wouldn't change it.


----------



## pallandrome (Feb 26, 2007)

Arms and Equipment guide. It's essentially a whip that deals ACTUAL damage, and works against things with armor or natural armor (making it actually viable).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 26, 2007)

pallandrome said:
			
		

> Arms and Equipment guide. It's essentially a whip that deals ACTUAL damage, and works against things with armor or natural armor (making it actually viable).



 As I said, I know where it was in 3.0.  I have also learned not trust the balance of 3.0 in general, so I'll take a look at it more carefully than usual, but off the top of my head, I don't see why it would be unbalanced, particularly vis-a-vis Spiked Chain, which is another competitor for an Exotic Weapon.


----------



## pallandrome (Feb 26, 2007)

Yeah, but Spiked Chain is pure cheese. I'm looking for usability, not brokenness *grin*

In 3.0 it was actually in Sword and Fist. It got moved over after the switch to 3.5


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 26, 2007)

pallandrome said:
			
		

> Yeah, but Spiked Chain is pure cheese. I'm looking for usability, not brokenness *grin*
> 
> In 3.0 it was actually in Sword and Fist. It got moved over after the switch to 3.5



 I saw it in both Sword and Fist and A&EG in 3.0.  There were a few weapons reprinted between the two IIRC.  At least it isn't a Mercurial Greatsword ( ::shudder:: )


----------



## Fenris (Feb 26, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Interesting stuff, Fenris.  And there's some stuff that doesn't work, but this is my fault for being underspecific (guessing worked well for you when I did this for Scandaj--you had much of it basically dead-on except for references to deities).  Sancirce is a typical utopia/dystopia set-up such that some of your details don't fit completely--specifically, because of the prevalence and exploitation of the Vildri and a charity-loving church-based government, all Sacra can live a comfortable life.  Those who steal do so to gain access to luxuries--they are considered guilty of the sin of Greed and treated accordingly.  If by some strange mishap someone was actually forced to steal to survive (which would be a fluke), he or she would be absolved of the crime after repenting and then they'd be sure to make sure he or she didn't fall through the cracks again like that.  If you want to be systematically oppressed and treated like refuse, a Vildri is the ticket to that.
> 
> You did nail the fact that men can't hold the highest positions in the church, but they still do hold some positions of authority.  Still, a jealous male might burn at the thought of the inequitable treatment--the explanation given is that Circe is a goddess who created women in her image and men to be their companions, so thus women are closer to Circe because they share her form and gender.
> 
> Now that I've said that, though--you know the end part with the fire and deciding he owes someone--he just doesn't know whom, then listing the deity of "NOT Circe"?  That part is awesome!  It fits in an interesting way with something else--I definitely wouldn't change it.




Well a Norse-like society has more base assumptions I can work off of.   

But I knew when I was writing it and that there would be many things that were not quite right. But I figured I could lay out a ground work and then go from there. In light of your above comments, I think Lar would start stealing, just to have a better life (ie the luxuries) but that would then meld with a broader sense of disenfranchicement after his mother dies and he and his father are marginalized (you know, with no woman in the house).

But one liberty I took was with the Heretics. I wasn't sure if they were organized enough to have had the roll I cast for them?

One other question I had was with the sexual dimorphism between the Sacra. You mention men are smaller than the women, but what are the base lines?

And one last question on Scandaj as I work up Else, dieties for the Narlse?


----------



## pallandrome (Feb 26, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I saw it in both Sword and Fist and A&EG in 3.0.  There were a few weapons reprinted between the two IIRC.  At least it isn't a Mercurial Greatsword ( ::shudder:: )




Ohhh, mercurial great whipdagger! IN EACH HAND!

*explodes in a shower of cheese*

EDIT: adamantine


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 27, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Well a Norse-like society has more base assumptions I can work off of.
> 
> But I knew when I was writing it and that there would be many things that were not quite right. But I figured I could lay out a ground work and then go from there. In light of your above comments, I think Lar would start stealing, just to have a better life (ie the luxuries) but that would then meld with a broader sense of disenfranchicement after his mother dies and he and his father are marginalized (you know, with no woman in the house).
> 
> ...



 Ah yes, there is that as well...any cell that was blatant enough for Lar to find it would have been rooted out.  The Inquisitors are ruthless and efficient in dealing with Heretics when they find them.  Heretics _on_ Sancirce tend to be incredibly solitary and paranoid--putting trust in a random kid is 99% a ticket to getting turned in by that kid.  In a place like Jhaar, far removed from the Inquisitors' power, it might be possible for more Heretics to congregate. 

Sexual dimorphism--Sacra females are about midway between human males and females, and Sacra males are a bit smaller than human females on average.

The Narlse don't have deities.  Legends say that once the deities walked the realms above, but they were destroyed in a calamitous and apocalyptic battle.  Mystics are the only divine casters amongst them, and they get power from within.  Only Narlsewomen, Nibelan, and Tralg can be Mystics (not Narlsemen).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 27, 2007)

pallandrome said:
			
		

> Ohhh, mercurial great whipdagger! IN EACH HAND!
> 
> *explodes in a shower of cheese*
> 
> EDIT: adamantine



 Hmmm--the whip-dagger is only a light weapon apparently (well, A&EG says Size Small, but that's because it is 3.0), and it does 1d6, so it is actually more powerful in base damage than a Spiked Chain, and with a longer range (up to 15 feet).  However, the fact that you must buy it Mighty to get a Strength bonus combined with the fact that you do not threaten any squares with the whip-dagger and so can't do AoO cheese balance it.  I will allow it!


----------



## Fenris (Feb 27, 2007)

Rystil,
Ok with those added points, I think I have a background that works. So here is the tweaked background:

One other question do Sacra Heretics receive Circe's Boon and Circe's love (maybe as Spite of Circe and Hate of Circe    )

[sblock=Updated Lar]
Everyone is always happy and bathes in the joyous light of Circe on Sancirce. That is the image projected by the Church. And for the most part that is true, fo those who wish to live within such a structured society, not to mention the imposed sexual dichotomy.

Lar Kanjil was one of those Sacra that was not happy with the state of his life on Sancirce. Neither of his parents were very skilled. His mother worked cleaning the local Temple of Circe. Neither Lar nor his father were allowed there since they were men and would have defiled the Temple. Nunron, Lars father, worked repairing the streets of the city. Nothing glamorous, and certainly no way to get rich, but it was enough to provide a comfortable life.

His father was a devoted man, and quite wise. His mother was the sweetest woman you could want, but not always quick in wits. Yet Ulmia held a higher rank in the Church than Nunron, this was always something that irked Lar as a young boy. His father had taught him to rely upon Circe and himself. And yet, his father was more capable than his mother, but his mother was put in the higher rank because she was a woman. As a young man, Lar accepted this since Circe was a woman, but as he grew older, this rankled within him. Why would the blessed and good Circe created a situation where half of her devoted could not serve to their full potential

Now Nunron and Ulmia, Lar’s parents, were Circe faithful. How could you not be on Sancrice. But they were often too tired from their labors to attend services at the Temple. Ulmia went more often as it was expected that women would attend more often and she worked at the Temple so it was easier. So Lar grew up in the Circe faith as all did on Sancirce. But as he grew older he began to wonder why Circe did not like his family or him. Why were did parents have to work so hard when others did not? Why did Circe not like men? It seemed to Lar that most Circe men were just as devoted as the women, yet women held all the positions of power. These inequities irked him growing up, yet as he grew older, they bothered him more and more. 

Lar grew bored with his situation. He had all he needed of course, yet there was some small voice inside him, some seed, that pushed him to want more, to do more. Maybe it was greed that he didn’t have all the luxuries that other did. Perhaps it was sloth since he was bored and a bit lazy. In any case Lar started stealing. Small things, little luxuries like nice book for his father or a necklace for his mother. His compounded his sins by lying and telling his parents that he was working a side job (well he was). But these things made his parents so happy, how could Circe think making people happy was wrong?

It was the death of his mother that truly began Lars path towards disbelief. Ulmia worked very hard to keep the temple clean for services. She took great pride in performing this service for Circe. Yet after a grueling day cleaning, she still found time to attend service and come home to take care of her family. So it was a great surprise that Ulmia did not come home from temple one night. Lar went out searching for her, and found her inside the temple, dead. Here this devoted, devout woman had given everything for Circe and yet she died, leaving a teen and a husband.

The priestess said that Circe had called Ulmia to serve her. But that seemed selfish to Lar. HE needed her still. The anger and rage of his mothers death was thus directed at Circe. She could have his mother all eternity, what would it have matter if Lar had gotten to have a mother for a few dozen more years. The seed that was planed long ago was given fresh impetus to grow. Unfair, selfish, cruel, these were the words that began to circulate in Lar’s head about Circe. These thoughts lead to bitter anger, and rage at the injustice of life under Circe. Circe became less of the beneficent mother and more of the petty shrew.

This started the time when Lar started stealing in earnest. But now he turned his rage and anger outward and began stealing what he could get away with. He amassed a small nest egg, small things mostly as he hadn’t yet figured how to fence his goods yet. His father didn’t seem to notice, he was still in mourning for his wife and had turned his sorrow and life inward. Lar tried to entice his father with gifts of beautiful books, but Nunron was in his won world now.

In a world with Champions, Zeaolts and Inquisitors walking the streets, a thief, even a crafty and sneaky one, must be very careful. Luckily for Lar he was a level headed boy and learned early on how to lie with a straight face. He was also strong willed and did not like being told what to do. Which got him into trouble as often as not.

Lar seemed to have figured out this whole stealing thing, until he got caught. Stealing on Sancirce is frowned upon to say the least. It is considered an offence against Circe since Circe will provide for you. Lar spent two years in prison for stealing an emerald necklace. But prison was a time of learning for Lar. He met a few other prisoners who taught him how to fool the guards. But especially for Lar he met Kugsi. Kugsi sat and talked with Lar many days, talking about things that were almost philosophical. Lar didn’t enjoy these talks at first, he had never liked school. But as his conversations continued, Lar realized that the things Kugsi was saying were the same things Lar had been thinking, but couldn’t quite put into words. But what Kugsi kept emphasizing to Lar was to hold onto that rage, that anger, to let it seek its course. Lar wasn’t sure what that meant. But he did agree with Kugsi that Circe had abandoned him. If that was so, could Circe have any power over him? Kugsi would often ask him. Lars hair began to lose its purple sheen. 

Lar left prison with several new skills including lock picking and knowing how to dye his hair to make it look purple still. After he had been released from prison, he had returned home to find that his father had joined his mother. Not that he had ever visited anyway. With Lar gone, he probably didn’t eat. Lar had never seen anyone who wished to die so much. But prison had not reformed Lar, it had only honed his skills. Lar returned to tealing within a week of being released. He had considered going straight, for about a minute. Why kill himself slaving away for the Shrew Circe when she wouldn’t reward him properly, merely because he lacked breasts!

One night Lar broke into some old scholar’s house. Lar has picked up his father’s reading habits, and still sought our books for knowledge as much as value. Within the old womans house, Lar found a few pretty baubles that caught his eye and a few old leather bound volumes that drew him closer for some reason. He quickly packed up the three volumes and made his way back home.

Once home, Lar examined his loot. The jewelry was decent, nothing spectacular, but the books held Lars attention. They were old books, older than any he had seen before. They spoke of exercises and training to improve oneself. This was right up Lars alley. He had always been keen to pick up a new skill or piece of knowledge. Scanning through the books though, there was no mention of Circe. Many of these books were how to serve Circe better. But this book was simply about improving the self. It made no mention of Circe good or ill.

The books and exercises intrigued him. And he started doing them. He really wasn’t sure what some of these strange things did. He didn’t feel any different in doing them. But he enjoyed reading the books and it kept his mind focused away from Circe. The rage was there but it became suppressed while he did these exercises. He found he wasn’t quite so angry after doing them. Which made going out a lot easier as an angry Sacra stood out like a sore thumb. He found that everything the priestess said Circe would grant to the faithful, he could get out of the book. He didn’t need Circe for anything! The day of that realization was a great one for Lar, and he walked around for a week with a broad smile. Heck he didn’t even steal anything for a month!

He started visiting his old friend Kugsi in prison. Managing to smuggle in a few items of contraband even. A year had passed since he had turned his back on Circe, because she abandoned him, and nothing was really different. His life had become a bit monotonous really, his exercises, his visits to prison. Maybe he got lazy, or bored, or careless, but at a festival, Lar picked the wrong pocket. It belonged to an Inquititor.

Lar was in deep now, and he knew it. Repeat offenders, especially those who swore to walk in the light of Circe when released the first time, were not treated well. At least he had some credit in prison, thanks to his smuggling efforts. When he saw Kugsi, the man looked him in the eyes, then, as if he saw something there, smiled. “You’ll be alright kid” he reassured him. But Lar wasn’t so sure initially. And even less so once they came to pull him into solitary. Then the Inquisitors came, and the beatings started. They wanted him to confess to all sorts of crimes, the worst of course to being a blasphemer against Circe. Lar took it as best he could, never giving them the satisfaction. He nearly bit through his tongue during one particularly intense session. 
Then one day he heard the door open, he shuddered inwards as he waiting for the Inquisitor to enter. Instead a woman about his mother’s age entered. Lars groaned inwardly, he would almost rather face the Inquisitors than her. For Sarana the Champion had come to Lar’s cell. She came every day for a week, just sitting and talking with him. Lar hated this, he hated that she reminded him of his mother, he hated that it wasn’t until now that the church leader had an interest in him, and he hated that he like the attention he was receiving. But then, Sarana asked him those dreaded questions, she looked deep into his eyes and asked him if he wouldn’t rather live his life with Circe, that the joy of life was too great to spend it here. Lar was shaken, he wanted to say yes, he wanted to be accepted, but he knew, he knew as soon as he walked out it would all go away. Slowly, painfully, knowing that to refuse would mean more sessions with the Inquisitor, or worse, he shook his head no. Lar felt bad for Sarana, she was so upset and dejected as she left, perhaps she too knew what Lar’s fate would now be.

Indeed it came quickly. And in a dreadful way. Anika the Inquisitor who was most ruthless in hunting down Heretics came to personally escort him to the “Confession Room”. She was convinced that Lar’s failure to repent in face of a Champion of Circe was proof that he was a Heretic. And Anika had sworn to root out any of those blasphemers, especially on Sancirce. The next few days were filled with pain for Lar. The only way he got through it was doing those mental exercises he had found in the books. He was in too much pain to think of the implications of that though. Then came a day of such pain, broken fingers and bleeding that Lars lost his mental composure. All the pain, all the rage, all the hate, all the misery came flooding out in a scream that flung Anika against the far wall. She lay there in a daze as Lars focused more hate towards her and she burst into flames. The all became darkness for Lar.

When he awoke, the pain was still there and his fingers deformed. Across the room lay the broken and burned body of the Inquisitor. Lar groaned, both from the pain and the impending pain he would be under once they found a dead Inquisitor in his cell. Lars found that his chains had broken while he was blacked out. Some unknown force had burst them. Panic and fear gave him new energy and let him work through the pain. He put the charred body of the Inquisitor on the confession table and removed what he could of indentifiable equipment. He paused to examine his ruse, it was passable, and would stall pursuit until they looked more closely. Meanwhile he gathered up a cloak and went to the door. But with his fingers broken he couldn’t work the latch. Cursing Circe yet again, he nearly lost his will to go on. But he sat down and ran through one of the exercises in the books to calm down. Re-focused, he found that when he opened his eyes, his fingers were whole,  and he cursed Circe again for her lies then. His fingers still hurt, but he could make them move. Slowly and cautiously he made his way out of the prison, slipping quietly over a wall.

Failure to Repent, a two time offender and the murder of an Inquisitor made Lar a very wanted man. So he became for a time a woman. Lar disguised himself as a woman once he got home. He gathered his last few possessions, his nest egg and his now most prized possessions the three leather bound books, and headed for the port. He found the first ship off Circe, paying his way for a regular cabin. He stayed hidden as a woman until they arrived at Jhaar. He didn’t want anyone tracing him there. In Jhaar, he felt far more free. No one breathing down his neck, a new start. He felt free. Of course he started stealing immediately, it was what he knew and had never learned a trade to make an honest living. But he found that the power that erupted from him in the torture room was still with him. More than once it saved him in the alleys of Jhaar. The power in those books was his to use and he did. After some time, and lots of practice he learned som measure of control over his newly found power. Those books held they key, but who wrote them and for what purpose.

Lar Kanjil looked after himself first and last. Though he did feel that he had a debt to pay. He just wasn’t sure how to do so or to whom.
[/sblock]


----------



## pallandrome (Feb 27, 2007)

Also of note, attacking squares next to you provokes, but then, that's why I have claws on my other hand


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 27, 2007)

Final question, I think, for the witch. Inventory almost done.

They get something called Magical Artisan though. I thought this was an Eberron feat at first, but didn't find it there. Just so I'm clear on what it does, could you elaborate on it? Or at least tell me where it's from?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 27, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Rystil,
> Ok with those added points, I think I have a background that works. So here is the tweaked background:
> 
> One other question do Sacra Heretics receive Circe's Boon and Circe's love (maybe as Spite of Circe and Hate of Circe    )
> ...



 Great!  That fits in very nicely, and certainly someone with that history would have every reason to be in Jhaar--with such a blatant display of heresy and sin, if he was ever found by the church, it wouldn't be good for him!

Also, Sacra Heretics do receive both of those abilities, for Circe loves all her children, even those who have strayed from Her...or perhaps because the abilities have been granted from someone, or something, else.  They can choose to not use the abilities as they see fit.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 27, 2007)

pallandrome said:
			
		

> Also of note, attacking squares next to you provokes, but then, that's why I have claws on my other hand



 Exactly--it is a ranged weapon.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 27, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Final question, I think, for the witch. Inventory almost done.
> 
> They get something called Magical Artisan though. I thought this was an Eberron feat at first, but didn't find it there. Just so I'm clear on what it does, could you elaborate on it? Or at least tell me where it's from?



 It comes from elsewhere, and it is 10x better than the Eberron feats flavourwise--Magical Artisan makes you a master of one particular sort of crafting, so everything using that feat costs 75% as much as usual in all regards.

And a note for everyone (in big letters so it is easy to find)--

NOTE: SELF-CRAFTED MAGIC ITEMS IGNORE ALL MULTIPLIERS UNLESS YOU HAVE A PRICE INCREASE FOR RAW MATERIALS (like in Jhaar, pirate, Eldiz, etc).  JUST APPLY THE 50% AS USUAL FOR THE FEAT.

(My reasoning for this is that even though a place like Tymadeau might have magic items as rare, if you are actually making an item yourself, well, then, the rarity isn't a factor, so you don't have to pay extra)


----------



## Gli'jar (Feb 28, 2007)

I am hoping to be able to post at least one character tonight. Is improved natural attack permitted as a feat?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 28, 2007)

Gli'jar said:
			
		

> I am hoping to be able to post at least one character tonight. Is improved natural attack permitted as a feat?



 For a Lacerta--you don't even have to ask to use INA (it is in the core rules).  

For a Monk-like humanoid, they can't use it by RAW, but I have established a house rule that allows them to use it.


----------



## Gli'jar (Feb 28, 2007)

Nazrill[sblock]
	
	



```
[b]Nazrill
Lacerta Shaman 5 
Experience Points 
Alignment: Neutral
Homeworld: Chuliit[/b]

Height: 6’10”
Weight: 238lbs
Eyes: yellow
Skin: Strongly keeled, pointed, elongate deep red dermal plates cover his reptilian head, slowly darkening around his neck and shoulders, transitioning to black on his upper arms and torso.   The color transition slowly progresses from black to indigo towards the end of his long whiplike tail and his clawed fingers and feet.  A single horn covers his nose and a cluster of ornate elongated rear facing spine like plates cover each of the burning yellow eyes.
Age: 28[/b] 

[b]Str:[/b] 17 (+3) [13 base, +2 racial, +2 enchantment]
[b]Dex:[/b] 11 (+0) [11 base, -2 racial]
[b]Con:[/b] 16 (+3) [16 base] 
[b]Int:[/b] 14 (+2) [12 base, +2 racial]
[b]Wis:[/b] 22 (+6) [16 base, +4 racial, +2 enchantment]
[b]Cha:[/b] 18 (+4) [17 base, +1 level]

[b]Class and Racial Abilities[/b]
+2 Str, -2 Dex, +2 Int, +4 Wis; Monstrous Humanoid type; Darkvision 60 feet; Natural Attacks (3 attacks -- 2 claws 1d6 damage [primary], bite 2d6 damage [secondary (normal 1d8 modified due to feat)]. The secondary attack can be used in conjunction with iterative weapon attacks with the hands); +3 Natural Armour; Totem Affinity (Crocodile: 1/day for 5 minutes); +2 to ?? stat & +2 to ?? checks; Turn Spirits 7/day; Spirit Companion; Spirit Sense; Spirit Empathy +9; Spirit Pact; Channel Spirit 1/day.

[b]Armour Class: [/b] 14 (10 base, +3 natural, +0 armour, +1 deflection) [touch 11, flat-footed 14]
[b]Armour Check Penalty: [/b] 0
[b]Arcane Spell Failure: [/b] 0%
[b]Hit Dice: [/b] 5d8+15 (8,4,6,5,8)
[b]Hit Points: [/b] 46
[b]Initiative: [/b] +3
[b]Speed: [/b] 30 feet base

[b]Base Attack Bonus/Grapple: [/b] +3/+6

[b]Weapons[/b]
+6 melee [1d6+3; 20/x2; slashing; 2 claws] and +1 melee [2d6+1; 20/x2; piercing; bite]

[b]Saves:[/b]
Fortitude +7 [+4 Class base, +3 Con]
Reflex +1 [+1 Class base]
Will +12 [+4 Class base, +6 Wis, +2 feat]

[b]Skills [48 points; max ranks: 8][/b]
Balance +2  [0 ranks (cc), +0 Dex, +2 racial]
Concentration +10 [7 ranks, +3 Con]
Craft (fetish) +4 [2 ranks, +2 Int]
Diplomacy +8 [4 ranks, +4 Cha]
Handle Animal +4 [0 ranks, +4 Cha]
Heal +11, +13 (circumstance) [5 ranks, +6 Wis, +2 circumstance]
Jump +3 [0 ranks (cc), +3 Str]
Knowledge (nature) +12 [6 ranks, +2 Int, +2 Spirit Sense, +2 synergy Survival]
Knowledge (spirits) +12 [8 ranks, +2 Int, +2 Spirit Sense]
Listen +7 [1 ranks, +6 Wis]
Profession 0 []
Ride +0 [0 ranks, +0 Dex],
Sense Motive +7 (2pts) [1 rank (cc), +6 Wis]
Speak Language [ points] ()
Spellcraft +7 [5 ranks, +2 Int]
Spot +7 [1 rank, +6 Wis]
Survival +12 or +14 (aboveground) [6 ranks, +6 Wis, +2 synergy Knowledge (nature)]
Swim +4 [1 ranks, +3 Str].

[b]Feats:[/b]
1 Iron Will
3 Improved Natural Attack (Bite) 

[b]Languages:[/b]  Yharzu, Feldori, Eldish, 

[b] Spirits (max spirit pacts: 9 + spirit companion)[/b]

Thalo (Child of the Void), Spirit Companion [domains: protection, dream]

Vaejovid, Minor Scorpion Spirit [domain: destruction; 1st level]
[I] Leave an offering of food whenever you come across vermin[/I]
Lyss, Minor Wolf Spirit [domain: animal; 1st  level]
[I] Never kill an animal except for food purposes and use every part of the kill[/I]
Tigil, Minor Tree spirit [domain: plant; 1st level]
[i] Spread the seeds of plants you come across when you travel through the wildlands[/i]
Nyssa, Minor Ancestral Spirit [domain: charm; 1st level] (SRD)
[i] When you favor me seek to alter others views through skill in persuasion rather than blunt force[/i]

Larix, Lesser Crocodile Spirit [domain: scalykind; 3rd level] (SRD)
[i] Like the crocodile, make your bite a ferocious weapon[/i]
(feat- improved natural attack (bite)
Kerilia, Lesser Spirit of the Winds [domain: weather; 3rd level](SRD)
[i] When you favor me, pay homage by burning incense in the four cardinal directions, fireweed to the north, bitterroot to the west, makko power to the south and myrrh to the east.[/i]
Zaocys, Lesser Ancestral Spirit [domain: travel; 3rd level]
[i] Explore your surroundings leave no stone unturned, path unwalked, or vista unseen[/i]

Ptyx, Major Spirit of Darkness [domain: darkness; 5th level] (SRD)
[i] When you favor me, make my sigil upon your body using a mixture of ash and fresh drawn blood[/i]
(The act of drawing the ash-and-blood sigils on his body creates a powerful darkness aura that allows affinity with the spirit. However, the bloodletting and infusion comes at a price. Whenever he honours the Darkness spirit to gain his domain, he suffers a temporary loss of 2 Con as the spirit feeds in return for his power. This ability damage cannot be healed by normal means, though it fades immediately when he honours new spirits the next day. If it is somehow healed, the markings are erased, and the Darkness Spirit is no longer honoured that day.

Crataegus, Greater Dinosaur Spirit [domain: Bestial; 7th level](BOVD)
[I]Tooth and claw are to be your only weapons from this point forward, and you shall partake of your kill like the beast. With every new moon you will provide host to the beast. In giving him reign over you, you will be linked to your heritage and your power keeping you as one with the beast. [/i]
(Once a moon, the beast will descend upon you and overwhelm your faculties, thus keeping you in tune with the beast, with your heritage and your power, though like the beast, you need not eat of something that is poisonous or inedible). 

[b]Favoured Spirits (max favoured spirits: 4 + spirit companion)[/b]
Thalo (Child of the Void), Spirit Companion [domains: protection, dream]

Vaejovid, Minor Vermin Spirit [domain: destruction; 1st level]
Zaocys, Lesser Ancestral Spirit [domain: travel; 3rd level]
Ptyx, Major Ogre Mage Spirit or Spirit of Darkness [domain: darkness; 5th level] (SRD)
Crataegus, Greater Dinosaur Spirit [domain: bestial; 7th level](BOVD)

[b]Spells Prepared[/b]
Spells per Day (0-10/1st- 9+1/2nd-6+1/3rd-4+1); Save DC = 15 + spell level
Spontaneuosly cast cure and summon nature’s ally spells.

0-level – detect magic x3, guidance x2, resistance x2, purify food and drink x2, read magic
{spontaneous cure minor wounds 1}
1st-level –produce flame, endure elements x2, jump, bless, doom longstrider, magic fang x2
{spontaneous cure light wounds 1d8+5 or summon nature’s ally I}
2nd-level – bears endurance, inflict moderate wounds, spiritual weapon, barkskin, resist energy, summon swarm, bulls strength
{spontaneous cure moderate wounds 2d8+5 or summon nature’s ally II}
3rd-level –searing light, bestow curse, call lightning, poison 
{spontaneous cure serious wounds 3d8+5 or summon nature’s ally III}

[b]Domain Spells:[/b] 1st, Sleep; 2nd, Locate Object, 3rd, Blacklight

[b]Equipment:[/b]

Backpack [2 lb]
-- Antitoxin (4) [0 lb]
-- Bedroll [5 lb]
-- Healer’s Kit (2) (20 uses) [2 lb]
-- Sack (2) [1 lb]
-- Waterskin [4 lb]

Pouch, Belt [0.5 lb]
-- Flint & Steel [0 lb]
-- Money ()

Spell Component Pouch [2 lb]
-- also contains all foci for known spells

[b]Weight Carried:[/b]  lb

[b]Carrying Capacity[/b] [17 Strength]
[b]Light: [/b]  86 lb. or less; [b]Medium: [/b]  87-173 lb.; [b]Heavy: [/b]  174-260 lb.;
[b]Lift (over head): [/b]  260 lb.; [b]Lift (off ground): [/b]  520 lb.; [b]Drag: [/b]  1300 lb.

[b]Money[/b]
14000  (in coins & gems)
-3600 periapt of wisdom (4000*.9)
-1800 Ring of protection +1(2000*.9)
-3600 Gauntlet of ogre power (4000*.9)
```
*Appearance*

Strongly keeled, pointed, elongate deep red dermal plates cover his reptilian head, slowly darkening around his neck and shoulders, transitioning to black on his upper arms and torso.   The color transition slowly progresses from black to indigo towards the end of his long whiplike tail and his clawed fingers and feet.  A single horn covers his nose and a cluster of ornate elongated rear facing spine like plates cover each of the burning yellow eyes which seem to give the effect of a being under constant guard. His lack of weapons and armour gives the impression of an easy target until one notices his wicked claws and oversized teeth. He often snarls snarls further revealing his vicious fangs indicating his displeasure although a wry smile or a raised brow is worn when the opposite holds true. He wears little more than fetishes and skins arranged as straps to secure items. At times the very light seems to dim around his body as if the light is being snuffed out around his person.

*Personality*
Nazrill is an ambitious iron willed individual and once he has set his mind to a task regardless of the dangerous involved he attempts it. His appearance and initial demeanor often gives the outward appearance of being arrogant. This has become more apparent since the addition of Ptyx. To those close to him, he is a friendly and loyal companion. 

*Background*
It was a forbidding environment, but I had prepared.  The gathered elders instructed us to depart and go our separate ways that our instruction had ended and it was for us now to find our way. While the others choose the forested glades, I choose to tread where few would willing go.   It took weeks to arrive, but the desert wasteland greeted me with is vast visual horizon. It was devoid of most life but I was determined to proceed and find my guardian spirit. I traveled by night, finding refuge by day. It was happenstance that I located the spot. I was climbing a rock formation when I spied the small spring hidden behind a boulder.  A trickle of water flowed from it feeding small plants that grew along its edges before disappearing again within the folds of stone. 

I unloaded my things and seated myself near the spring. I closed my eyes, relaxed and reached out to the world. It was on the fourth day that a lizard lazily basked in the warmth of the sun, eyes closed, it remained unconcerned, the dream flowed on.

I could see it, yet my eyes were shut. The black foldings of time and space heaved and fluttered.  A black storm moved across the horizon. Slow, black waves on a black beach, whispering softly in, whispering softly out, “I am…I am not…I am… I am not…” My eyes opened.  Saw nothing.  Closed. 

“Sleep no more lest darkness be the lot of all!” keened forth from the inky blackness. The nightmare was real, the curtains parted. Self-doubt yielded to wrath, ill-defined sorrow to a burning screaming pain. Death was more terrible where there had never been life and darkness thicker without so much as the memory of light. Cold had no frontiers where there was never warmth.

“The memory of the dream is weak, it must be rescued from the dark places in the mind, must be brought to the light, cherished and tethered like a straying child.” The child of the void imparted. It had been dreaming away the unmeasurable ages until I had awoken it. The stars were dead as if they had never lived, the wheel of time was pitted, its very cradle served as its tomb. My eyes opened. Saw nothing. Yet remained open. 

The land was covered in pitch, black and as ill-defined as the nebulous void. My mouth roared like thunder and I was answered by the imprisoned soul that yearned for a mother it had never had.  The air stood still to listen, the water ceased to flow, and the rock grew soft and malleable. A great pain burned in my head like a hot sword warmed by its own anger.   The sword grew in my head, a blade of razor sharp grief, cutting free, piercing the very walls of my well being. Darkness shuttered my eyes yet my vision was clear.  This was a new vision, not the closing of a door, but the promise of a million doors to open. 

“I shall cure your dumbness here and now, “ said the child of the void, “You are my first brother and my first friend. I am no longer alone. You are the first living thing and the last. You shall never rest. Nazrill, sleep no more. ”

My eyes opened. Saw. Stayed open, tears drying away. The lizard remained and the dream flowed on. I stood and gathered my belongings. As I began to walk, the child of the void whispered to me, “Stay awake. Determine. Resolve. Bring the dream to life. Through my guidance, you will learn the long story.” 

That was three years ago. Though Thalo possessed an immeasurable wisdom he as naïve as a hatchling. Traveling we came across many spirits, some aided us in our journeys, others did not. I found Vaejovid in a termite mound complex in the transition between desert and forest. Nyssa as I explored ruins of an ancient city. Lyss, Tigil and Larix I found as I wormed my way through the forest.. Kerilia I found in the eye of a storm upon a mountain top and Zaocys had been tailing me for months, always at the edge of my perception. 

Ptyx and Crataegus were much different however. Ptyx came upon me like an asp to a swamp rat, its poison freezing my life blood. As its dark caresses washed over me, I could feel a cold force draining my very life.  My very life was forfeit yet something stirred in me, and I stood my ground, and responded to the spirit. “You have stolen from me spirit, I demand recompense.” Again the cold caresses that issued forth out of the darkness struck me “Shaman”, the spirit replied, “I know your kind, I offer a bargain in return. Honour me as you do others and I would grant you knowledge and the powers only darkness can grant.”  Realizing I faced certain death I agreed. “What is it that you ask in return for your knowledge and power spirit.” I asked.  “When you favor me, you will make my sigil upon your body, using a mixture of ash and fresh drawn blood. Do this and I will grant you the power you seek.” 

Crataegus took me to an inch within my life. I was hunting when I came upon them. Two boars and their young rooting in the leaf litter of the forest floor. At that moment I was gripped with a sudden urge to feast upon their innards so I fell upon them. I slashed with my claws and sank my teeth into their flesh giving into the feral nature possessing me. I was but a passenger as the hunger and ferocity of the beast in me took hold. I reddened the ground with their gore, gnashing my teeth and rending with my claws. I feasted becoming sated upon their blood and flesh. After I had done thus I gathered my kill, I was not going to suffer losing any of it to the scavengers. I sensed a presence approaching and before it broke through into the clearing I lunged at it. A huge claw came up and swatted me away. I landed hard upon the ground but was determined as I drove forward against the huge reptilian beast. I was able to broach its defenses and lash at it with my claws. It howled as my claws raked it and my teeth sank deep. Stepping aside its massive head swung down and its teeth pierced my flesh.  Claws then struck me as I was tossed about. I strove on however, feeblely rising before I attempted to charge the beast again. I was struck dumb as another claw struck me, rending my flesh. I tried to rise but was unable, my will was strong but the flesh was weak, I clawed my way towards it, sinking my claws into the ground pulling myself towards it. It was at this point that I heard the voice, “Child of the beast. You have demonstrated that you possess the heritage of your ancient ancestors. You honour me. Continue to honour me and I will grant you a boon. Sate yourself upon your kill using only tooth and claw. The beast is close to the surface within you and as such it will rise within you, once per moon. Take the tusks and teeth from these beasts and craft a fetish in my honour. Bear it with you as you journey to let all those who see know you are marked by the beast as one of his own.

Eventually I made my way back to the village where I was cast out. The elders determined that I was marked and in possession of spirits that were best forgotten or destroyed. Rather than cast them aside I choose the path of an exile and left Chuliit. Thalo had wanted to seek out the wildspace explore its knowledge and it seemed that some ship was always in need of a healer. Now I find myself in Jhaar looking to get off this forsaken cesspool and back onto my journeys.[/Sblock]

Mostly done, let know how it is. Would I be able to get a permanancy cast upon myself and if so what would be the cost for magic fang.  Sorry towards the end it becomes weak, I can fix that up but not tonight, wife is getting mad.  Totem is crocodile so you/we have to figure out stat and skill check for it.


----------



## unleashed (Mar 1, 2007)

Gil'jar, you'll need remove Trayah's personality from under Nazrill's personality on your character sheet.


----------



## Gli'jar (Mar 2, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Gil'jar, you'll need remove Trayah's personality from under Nazrill's personality on your character sheet.




Thanks, you provided a good template to work from but apparantly I did not catch everything.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 2, 2007)

Gli'jar said:
			
		

> Thanks, you provided a good template to work from but apparantly I did not catch everything.



 All the pacts look good--there aren't really Djinni Spirits, so I'd suggest renaming, perhaps a Spirit of the Winds, for instance.  Ptyx can stay Darkness instead of Ogre Mage, since there aren't really Ogre Mage spirits.


----------



## Gli'jar (Mar 2, 2007)

Both my wife and baby are currently sick so I will be unable to post anything other than small edits that take no time to do so for the next day or two. Sorry for the inconvience.

As of 3/5/07 both my wife and baby are now on antibiotics. I figure it will be about 2-3 days before I can work on my character again.

3/9/06 Wife and baby are doing better but a bad cough has taken hold in my chest. Northern Ca has been bad this year as far as being sick is concerned. I will be working on the characters tonight and this weekend.


----------



## pallandrome (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey, I was just posting because I was curious on the status of things. Hope you and the family feel better Gli'jar!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 6, 2007)

I've had a lot of work coming my way as well--I'll hold off on making a final decision for a bit, which also gives people more time to work on characters!


----------



## Fenris (Mar 8, 2007)

[sblock=Rystil]
Hey Rystil just a note to say I'm going in for surgery tomorrow and I'm not sure when I'll be back online. Hopefully Monday or Tuesday of next week, I will keep working on my characters then.

Fenris
[/sblock]


----------



## Gli'jar (Mar 10, 2007)

From savage species is the necklace of natural weapons, is this available?  If so would the cost be the same as listed?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 10, 2007)

Gli'jar said:
			
		

> From savage species is the necklace of natural weapons, is this available?  If so would the cost be the same as listed?



 Probably not--Savage Species is 3.0 and mainly unbalanced (the Lion's Charge is a good example).  But I might allow it--what does it do?  If it's my first guess, something that increases damage dice and stacks with other increases, I try to cut down on those stackages to avoid something approaching WotC CO Board's King of Smack.


----------



## Gli'jar (Mar 10, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Probably not--Savage Species is 3.0 and mainly unbalanced (the Lion's Charge is a good example).  But I might allow it--what does it do?  If it's my first guess, something that increases damage dice and stacks with other increases, I try to cut down on those stackages to avoid something approaching WotC CO Board's King of Smack.




Necklace that 'enchants' selected natural weapons. It can be enchanted to provide the same bonuses that a weapon would provide. A flaming necklace of natural weapons would cost 2600 for either claws or bite, a flaming necklace of natural weapons that affected both claws and bite would cost 5200. BAse cost is 600 plus enchantment cost.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 10, 2007)

Gli'jar said:
			
		

> Necklace that 'enchants' selected natural weapons. It can be enchanted to provide the same bonuses that a weapon would provide. A flaming necklace of natural weapons would cost 2600 for either claws or bite, a flaming necklace of natural weapons that affected both claws and bite would cost 5200. BAse cost is 600 plus enchantment cost.



 Oh, so an Amulet of Mighty Fists for just one natural weapon then?  I'm not comfortable with giving a 1/3 price for that, though (AoMF is 6k for a +1 to all natural weapons).  I'm thinking 4k is more fair of a price (especially since some creatures only have one natural weapon anyway).


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 10, 2007)

Remember too that an Amulet of Mighty Fists can't be enchanted with weapon bonuses. Just enhancement bonuses. So no Amulet of Flaming Shocking Fists. In that sense, the Amulet of Natural Weapons is a bit more versatile, if less "universal" in the attacks it applies to.

Rystil...after much knocking of my head, I think I'm gonna stick with the witch, do or die. For some reason I'm coming up blocked on background for the secondary concepts I've come up with that I liked. I really liked the martial artist, but he came off so Kung Fu I can still see Carradine's face floating in the air. I want some kind of cool twist for the martial artist, but my brain can't seem to cough anything up.

Hmm. If there's still time left, it might help if I knew more about the mysterious "orientalish" folk indigenous to your campaign worlds, as well as any societal limitations on who can or can't become a martial artist, and the role martial artists play in their culture.

I need some reason beyond, "blood spattered revenge" and "I walk the world for my ki" to get this character out of the monestary and into action!

Also, witchy-poo's inventory done. Picking magic items at a 50% surcharge really makes you consider what you're buying. Contrarywise, I splurged on potions -bigtime-.


----------



## Gli'jar (Mar 10, 2007)

Do you have the writeups for either the centurian or wrathbringer?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 10, 2007)

Gli'jar said:
			
		

> Do you have the writeups for either the centurian or wrathbringer?



 Not yet, but I do have the briefs in the setting document.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 10, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Remember too that an Amulet of Mighty Fists can't be enchanted with weapon bonuses. Just enhancement bonuses. So no Amulet of Flaming Shocking Fists. In that sense, the Amulet of Natural Weapons is a bit more versatile, if less "universal" in the attacks it applies to.
> 
> Rystil...after much knocking of my head, I think I'm gonna stick with the witch, do or die. For some reason I'm coming up blocked on background for the secondary concepts I've come up with that I liked. I really liked the martial artist, but he came off so Kung Fu I can still see Carradine's face floating in the air. I want some kind of cool twist for the martial artist, but my brain can't seem to cough anything up.
> 
> ...



 Lara Kai is a hierarchical kingdom--rule of local areas is usually handled by a Daimyo who answers to his clan, and all the clans ultimately answer to the Jade Emperor, although that doesn't stop the occasionally infighting.  Many Larakese among the warrior and noble sorts live and die for honour, and they are known for their determination and dependability.  The Larakese live in a world of danger--those who study the occult know that the world is rife with mystic entities--some benign, such as the Spiritfolk or ancestor spirits, many neutral, such as most other spirits and a few demons, and many others that are of grave danger, among them demons, oni, and servants of the Shadow.  And that's besides human bandits and other dangers.  

A Martial Artist is focused on her perfecting her skill with the weapon--her every movement is fluid and performed with perfect knowledge of her weapon, her body, and her situation.  She has transformed combat into an art form, and she moves with a deadly grace and steadfast determination.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 10, 2007)

It says you are still recruiting, so I wanted to double check on that before posting my character concept.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 10, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> It says you are still recruiting, so I wanted to double check on that before posting my character concept.



 Technically this thread only exists to recruit (the game already exists and needs members), and I'm giving people more time because I too am busy, so go right ahead!


----------



## Gli'jar (Mar 10, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, so an Amulet of Mighty Fists for just one natural weapon then?  I'm not comfortable with giving a 1/3 price for that, though (AoMF is 6k for a +1 to all natural weapons).  I'm thinking 4k is more fair of a price (especially since some creatures only have one natural weapon anyway).




Ok so I am thinking of an acidic necklace of natural weapons. Acidic saliva and/or claws to better rend the edible flesh from bone. I am assuming the 4k price would be for either claw or bite attack. What would be the price if it were to be applied to both attacks?

A periapt and necklace occupy the same space correct?

And what would be the stat and skill bonuses for totem affinity for the crocodile

A question about our items. Although they are part of our wealth, do they have to be bought in the typical sense or can they be aquired through other means. I am thinking of the necklace could have been located in a glade given as a token from the beast spirit or I made a necklace from the teeth and various bones of my kill and the spirit imbued it with his spirit type of deal. I have to keep adding to it to keep the enchantment effective, braiding in more teeth and bones, eventually it will have to change slots, armour or vest, something like that.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 10, 2007)

Hmmm... I was looking at the Alley Stalker and Bounty Hunter, but did not see their classes in the zip file.  Did I miss something?  Also, if they are still looking for a healer, I could go that route as a shaman, preserver, or champion.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 10, 2007)

Gli'jar said:
			
		

> Ok so I am thinking of an acidic necklace of natural weapons. Acidic saliva and/or claws to better rend the edible flesh from bone. I am assuming the 4k price would be for either claw or bite attack. What would be the price if it were to be applied to both attacks?
> 
> A periapt and necklace occupy the same space correct?
> 
> And what would be the stat and skill bonuses for totem affinity for the crocodile



 To apply to all attacks, you'd need to pay the price for an Amulet of Mighty Fists (the core item which applies to all natural weapons and unarmed attacks)--6k.  Amulets and Necklaces do indeed take the same chakra slot.  There's plenty of others where Mighty Fistsish powers would fit without a problem, though.

Crocodiles are really good at Str, and they have Skill Focus Hide and great Swim, so I'd say Str, Hide, Swim unless you have something better?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 10, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Hmmm... I was looking at the Alley Stalker and Bounty Hunter, but did not see their classes in the zip file.  Did I miss something?  Also, if they are still looking for a healer, I could go that route as a shaman, preserver, or champion.



 Not all the classes are in the zip file--in fact, many of them aren't.  I can type some of them up eventually if there's interest, but for now, use the short description.  As to healers, there's plenty of proposed characters that can be healers, but I haven't chosen yet (which is why I'm still recruiting), so you never know.  However, I would guess there will be plenty of healers even if you made an Alley Stalker or Bounty Hunter.  

Actually Bounty Hunter has the chart, but not the descriptions--see chart:

[SBLOCK=Bounty Hunter Chart]
	
	



```
The Bounty Hunter

BAB               Fort    Ref    Will    Special  
+1                +2      +2     +0      Bonus Feat, Track, Mark                                         1st Favoured Enemy 
+2                +3      +3     +0      Bonus Feat, Track Across the Stars, Determination
+3                +3      +3     +1      Mark DR 1/-, Marked Prey +1d6
+4                +4      +4     +1      Bonus Feat, Group Mark (2)
+5                +4      +4     +1      Marked Prey +2d6, Pacekeeping  
+6/+1             +5      +5     +2      Bonus Feat, Mark DR 3/-, Group Mark (3)
+7/+2             +5      +5     +2      Marked Prey +3d6, Ready and Waiting
+8/+3             +6      +6     +2      Bonus Feat, Restlessness, Group Mark (4)
+9/+4             +6      +6     +3      Marked Prey +4d6, Mark DR 5/-
+10/+5            +7      +7     +3      Bonus Feat, Mark SR, Group Mark (5)
+11/+6/+1         +7      +7     +3      Marked Prey +5d6, Traceless Track
+12/+7/+2         +8      +8     +4      Bonus Feat, Mark DR 7/-, Group Mark (6)
+13/+8/+3         +8      +8     +4      Marked Prey +6d6, Mark Death Attack
+14/+9/+4         +9      +9     +4      Bonus Feat, Improved Mark SR, Group Mark (7)
+15/+10/+5        +9      +9     +5      Marked Prey +7d6, Mark DR 9/-
+16/+11/+6/+1     +10     +10    +5      Bonus Feat, Group Mark (8)
+17/+12/+7/+2     +10     +10    +5      Marked Prey +8d6, Locate Mark
+18/+13/+8/+3     +11     +11    +6      Bonus Feat, Mark DR 11/-, Group Mark (9)
+19/+14/+9/+4     +11     +11    +6      Marked Prey +9d6, Superior Mark SR
+20/+15/+10/+5    +12     +12    +6      Bonus Feat, Utter Determination, Group Mark (10)

Hit Dice: d10

Skills: 6+Int modifier, Bounty Hunters have all Urban Ranger skills as class skills, 
plus Intimidate
```
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 10, 2007)

Gli'jar--@your edit:  You can certainly find them--the price changes aren't exactly equal to the economics of the area, they are more incentives for you to buy appropriate items by indicating the relative scarcity (for instance, a non-Byblan who got all their items on Tymadeau and is covered with 50 wondrous items, wands, and rings is highly unusual).


----------



## Gli'jar (Mar 10, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> To apply to all attacks, you'd need to pay the price for an Amulet of Mighty Fists (the core item which applies to all natural weapons and unarmed attacks)--6k.  Amulets and Necklaces do indeed take the same chakra slot.  There's plenty of others where Mighty Fistsish powers would fit without a problem, though.
> 
> Crocodiles are really good at Str, and they have Skill Focus Hide and great Swim, so I'd say Str, Hide, Swim unless you have something better?




Sounds good. I was border thinking survival in a generic sense but hide and swim make more sense. 

Priced as a an amulet of mighty fists, got it. 6k ok. I edited my post from above, how does what I propose sound concerning the item? Too far out or is it something potentially workable?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 10, 2007)

Gli'jar said:
			
		

> Sounds good. I was border thinking survival in a generic sense but hide and swim make more sense.
> 
> Priced as a an amulet of mighty fists, got it. 6k ok. I edited my post from above, how does what I propose sound concerning the item? Too far out or is it something potentially workable?



 Yeah, I caught that in the post above yours--that can work.  You won't gain any extra powers from adding to it, though, at least unless you take the appropriate item creation feats (and with A&EG's Bracers of Armour with Armour Enhancement as a precedent, I would say the appropriate feats are BOTH of Wondrous and Arms&Armour).


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 10, 2007)

My verification roll, which I slightly goofed:

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?u=For+Rystil+Arden&#39;s+Spellja&limit=on


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 10, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> My verification roll, which I slightly goofed:
> 
> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?u=For+Rystil+Arden&#39;s+Spellja&limit=on



 The goof is fine--the point is that now that I've okayed that name, (which in this case appears to be "for Rystil Arden's Spellja") you can roll stats with that same name and it is clear that you didn't roll stats for twenty different names and then show the best one (one player did this in my early PbP GMing ).  The d20 didn't matter.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 10, 2007)

34 PB isn't too shabby, but you can actually drop the 16 and be hopeless according to my revised hopeless standards, if you like.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 10, 2007)

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=912469

I got:
[6,6,2] = (14)
[5,5,4] = (14)
[5,4,3] = (12)
[6,5,5] = (16)
[6,5,2] = (13)
[4,4,2] = (10)
[4,4,3] = (11)

I would drop the 10, and go with 14,14,12,16,13,11.

I would go with either a Dolathi or Pleb immigrant Alley Stalker or Dolathi or immigrant (Rowaini or Praetor) Bounty Hunter, and I like the Bounty Hunter's description so I would like to know if either of the PCs or any of their current enemies are wanted by the law... maybe my character is tracking them down but gets involved with the party somehow.  In that case, I would put my 16 to strength.  If we need sneaking skills, I would happily go with a sneaky Alley Stalker, since that's my normal MO anyway.  In that case I would make the 16 dex.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 10, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=912469
> 
> I got:
> [6,6,2] = (14)
> ...



 See my post above--you can actually drop the 16 and reroll if you like.  

It is possible that a new PC may be hunted by the law--the current PCs don't really have an 'enemy'--they're on an mission of exploration.

As for 'needing' stuff--the cool thing with gestalt is that very little is truly needed after only a few characters.  They don't really 'need' too much more of anything (except they do need at least one healer, but they'll likely get that and then some more already), so you should feel free to play what you like.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 10, 2007)

Second attempt... eww...

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=912495

Third attempt... wow, that's ugly...

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=912498

Fourth attempt... much better.
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=912502

4d6.takeHighest(3)-> [6,6,5] = (17)
4d6.takeHighest(3)-> [6,4,2] = (12)
4d6.takeHighest(3)-> [6,6,2] = (14)
4d6.takeHighest(3)-> [3,2,2] = (7)
4d6.takeHighest(3)-> [6,4,4] = (14)
4d6.takeHighest(3)-> [6,6,5] = (17)
4d6.takeHighest(3)-> [3,3,3] = (9)

Drop the 7, suck up the fact I have a 9, and go with this character.

DM
[sblock]
He'll be a bounty hunter with a 17 Str, 17 Dex, 14 Int, 14 Con, 12 Wis, and 9 Cha.  Since I assume your characters are good guys, I'd like to make him neutral good or true neutral.  I'll play an intelligent, Pleb who escaped from his Praetorian master many years ago while on a trip to a Dolathi planet.  This will give him a 19 Str, 19 Dex, and 16 Con and the construct template.  Without a place to go in his youth, he took odd jobs and found himself having a knack for tracking down wanted men.  Many years later, he is now an experienced bounty hunter.  
[/sblock]

Should I e-mail him or post him?  Or rework his background?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 11, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Second attempt... eww...
> 
> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=912495
> 
> ...



 Posting is fine.  You will want to elaborate more on the background and make it less hazy, but it doesn't really need to be reworked.  Note that there is no such thing as a construct template--do you mean the construct type?

Also, the Pleb series descriptions got wiped by the crash, but I can probably tell you what series your Pleb would be if you tell me the original purpose for which his master created him.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 11, 2007)

I want him to have some experience on board a ship, so let's say initially he was used to lift cargo on and off a ship.  Later, he showed some intelligence and was sometimes entrusted to help in navigation, though never by himself as he had an independant streak that was worrisome.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 23, 2007)

Okay, I forgot to update this--oops!

@Deuce--Plebs are expensive, much less efficient for lifting crates than just hiring an unskilled humanoid labourer or building a cheaper regular construct with Int --.

@Everyone--What classes do I still need to write?  Other than that, I'd like to see characters finished by the end of March at the absolute latest so that we can actually start the game in April.  How does that sound?


----------



## Fenris (Mar 23, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Okay, I forgot to update this--oops!
> 
> @Deuce--Plebs are expensive, much less efficient for lifting crates than just hiring an unskilled humanoid labourer or building a cheaper regular construct with Int --.
> 
> @Everyone--What classes do I still need to write?  Other than that, I'd like to see characters finished by the end of March at the absolute latest so that we can actually start the game in April.  How does that sound?




I still need the Heretic and to finish equipment. I plan on buying on the pirate plan for both.


----------



## Gli'jar (Mar 23, 2007)

End of March sounds great.

Should I just go ahead and roll the second set of stats for a character? I will be using the same name (Gli'jar) as before. I can do the d20 link and the roll.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 23, 2007)

Heretic!

[SBLOCK=Heretic]
	
	



```
The Heretic

BAB             Fort    Ref     Will    Special                              Spells/Day	
+0              +2      +2      +2      Emulate the Divine,Trapfinding       3/1+1        
                                        Sneak Attack +1d6, Turn/Rebuke Mimicry                                      
+1              +3      +3      +3      Evasion                              4/2+1                                      
+2              +3      +3      +3      Sneak Attack +2d6, Emulate Aura      4/2+1/1+1
+3              +4      +4      +4      Uncanny Dodge                        5/3+1/2+1
+3              +4      +4      +4      Sneak Attack +3d6, Slippery Mind     5/3+1/2+1/1+1
+4              +5      +5      +5      Insidious Mind                       5/3+1/3+1/2+1
+5              +5      +5      +5      Sneak Attack +4d6                    6/4+1/3+1/2+1/1+1
+6/+1           +6      +6      +6      Imp Uncny Ddg, Divine Misdirection   6/4+1/3+1/3+1/2+1
+6/+1           +6      +6      +6      Sneak Attack +5d6                    6/4+1/4+1/3+1/2+1/1+1
+7/+2           +7      +7      +7      Improved Evasion                     6/4+1/4+1/3+1/3+1/2+1
+8/+3           +7      +7      +7      Sneak Attack +6d6                    6/5+1/4+1/4+1/3+1/2+1/1+1
+9/+4           +8      +8      +8      Skill Mastery                        6/5+1/4+1/4+1/3+1/3+1/2+1
+9/+4           +8      +8      +8      Sneak Attack +7d6                    6/5+1/5+1/4+1/4+1/3+1/2+1/1+1
+10/+5          +9      +9      +9      Deny the Divine                      6/5+1/5+1/4+1/4+1/3+1/3+1/2+1
+11/+6/+1       +9      +9      +9      Sneak Attack +8d6                    6/5+1/5+1/5+1/4+1/4+1/3+1/2+1/1+1
+12/+7/+2       +10     +10     +10                                          6/5+1/5+1/5+1/4+1/4+1/3+1/3+1/2+1
+12/+7/+2       +10     +10     +10     Sneak Attack +9d6                    6/5+1/5+1/5+1/5+1/4+1/4+1/3+1/2+1/1+1
+13/+8/+3       +11     +11     +11     Divine Dissolution                   6/5+1/5+1/5+1/5+1/4+1/4+1/3+1/3+1/2+1
+14/+9/+4       +11     +11     +11     Sneak Attack +10d6                   6/5+1/5+1/5+1/5+1/5+1/4+1/4+1/3+1/3+1
+15/+10/+5      +12     +12     +12     Anathema Sever                       6/5+1/5+1/5+1/5+1/5+1/4+1/4+1/4+1/4+1

Hit Dice: d8

Weapons and Armour: Proficient with Rogue weapons, Light Armour, and Shields

Skills: 8 + Int bonus.  Heretics have all PH skills as class skills except Handle Animal, 
Ride, Survival, and Knowledge (though Heretics do have Knowledge [Local], [Arcana], [History],
[Nature], [Religion], and [The Planes]

Spellcasting: A Heretic casts divine spells, usually selecting from the Cleric spell list.  She
also usually has access to two domains, much like a Cleric.  Heretics can change their spellcasting
slightly to help blend in and hide.  The Heretic uses Charisma to cast spells.   

Emulate the Divine: In an eight-hour ritual, a Heretic can change her domains to a set of two 
coherent domains (so not Good and Evil at the same time, for instance) for their attempted 
impersonation.  If attempting to impersonate a class that casts like a Druid, the Heretic 
loses access to the Cleric spell list and domains but gains access to the Druid spell list.  In this
case, the extra domain spells per day are lost.  The Heretic must choose an alignment (which can be
any alignment of her choice, without regard to her actual alignment), and she can't cast any spells
opposed to the alignment she chooses.

Turn/Rebuke Mimicry: The Heretic gains 3 + Charisma Bonus Turn or Rebuke attempts, but the checks
automatically fail.  When she gains Emulate Aura, if she chooses a Good aura, the Turn attempts
can succeed, and if she chooses an Evil aura, the Rebuke attempts can succeed, both by virtue
of incredible mimicry granting the ability to channel divine energies.  However, she still cannot 
destroy or command undead in this way. 

Emulate Aura: For the purposes of Divination spells, your Aura is the same as the alignment you
select when using Emulate the Divine, much as if you were a Cleric of a Deity with the alignment 
you selected. 

Insidious Mind: When the Heretic makes a save against an effect that requires a Will Save, she
may choose to mask any indication that she made the save, leaving impotent vestiges of the magic
in existence to convince the caster that she is actually affected. 

Divine Misdirection: Whenever targeted by a Divine Divination effect, if the effect's caster 
does not succeed at a Caster Level check DC 10 + Heretic's Level, the Heretic can choose to
misdirect the results as Misdirection

Deny the Divine: The Heretic has gained supernatural power to deny Divine magic through her
unceasing determination.  She gains Spell Resistance 11 + Heretic level, but only against
Divine magic.

Divine Dissolution: The Heretic has mastered the unravelling of Divine magics.  She gains a
+4 bonus to Dispel checks against Divine spells (but not magic items)

Anathema Sever: The Heretic has gained the ability to sever the link that connects a Divine
caster and her deity or Divine source, at least temporarily.  On a successful Sneak Attack,
she may choose to sacrifice the extra d6 damage to instead cut the Divine caster off from
her Divine power for 1 round (no save), preventing the victim from casting spells, turning
undead, etc.  If she uses Anathema Sever on a Coup de Grace instead, she can sacrifice all
damage from the attack, after which the victim must make a Will Save (DC 10 + Damage that
would have been dealt from the Coup de Grace).  If the victim fails, she loses all Divine
powers forever.  They cannot be restored by any means short of a Miracle.
```
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Mar 23, 2007)

Okay, Heretic added to the Encyclopaedia Altanica - Compilation Documents.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 23, 2007)

Gli'jar said:
			
		

> End of March sounds great.
> 
> Should I just go ahead and roll the second set of stats for a character? I will be using the same name (Gli'jar) as before. I can do the d20 link and the roll.



 You can just roll without the d20 if you use the same name--I can just check the date/time on the roll to make sure it comes after this post


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Mar 23, 2007)

Are you still looking for players


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 23, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Are you still looking for players



 I am technically still recruiting for this game, but I want finished characters by the end of March, which is soon.  If you don't have time to build a character quickly, I suggest waiting for either Destiny's Tears re-recruiting or the new game I'm polling about now.  If you do have time, come up with a concept and roll a d20 on Invisible Castle for me to okay you for stats!


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Mar 23, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I am technically still recruiting for this game, but I want finished characters by the end of March, which is soon.  If you don't have time to build a character quickly, I suggest waiting for either Destiny's Tears re-recruiting or the new game I'm polling about now.  If you do have time, come up with a concept and roll a d20 on Invisible Castle for me to okay you for stats!



Wow that was fast!

I'll roll some stats using Lord_Raven88 at invisibilecastle then


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 23, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Wow that was fast!
> 
> I'll roll some stats using Lord_Raven88 at invisibilecastle then



 Please roll a d20 under that name first and link it here.  After I approve it, then rolls stats.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 23, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Please roll a d20 under that name first and link it here.  After I approve it, then rolls stats.



 I see you rolling on IC, and I don't see any stat rolls before that.  You're lucky I checked IC before going to sleep because ordinarily I would have to toss out any rolls because I didn't approve the d20 roll (I had a previous player who cheated by rolling under many names and then editing a post quickly to claim the name with the highest rolls), but I'm going to approve this name.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Mar 23, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I see you rolling on IC, and I don't see any stat rolls before that.  You're lucky I checked IC before going to sleep because ordinarily I would have to toss out any rolls because I didn't approve the d20 roll (I had a previous player who cheated by rolling under many names and then editing a post quickly to claim the name with the highest rolls), but I'm going to approve this name.



Um thanks, sorry I forgot about the rule of posting a d20 roll first.  Athough if I had been cheating it would be obvious. all you'd need to do is look at invisiblecastle for payers using your 4d6.takeHighest(3) 7 times method.  So please feel free to check.

Anywho sorry about that.  My rolls are below.

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=934552 14 14 14 12 12 9 8 no stats of 15 higher, so reroll

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=934555 15 14 14 13 11 10 8 drop the 15 for a reroll

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=934557 14 13 12 12 12 11 9 still no better.

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=934558 17 14 14 14 14 11 10


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 23, 2007)

Yeah, I figured you'd keep that last set--you can technically still reroll it, but it is _quite_ possible to get stuck with something significantly worse (15 15 10 10 10 10 or something, for instance).  As for the cheating guy--he was pretty careful:  He did it at a time of day when there were more rolls, so he managed to get his stat rolls on separate pages and each under a unique name, so it was only another player in the game who noticed it.


----------



## Bront (Mar 23, 2007)

Have you filled up Shards of memory yet?  I think I can bring Kirkesh back


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 23, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Have you filled up Shards of memory yet?  I think I can bring Kirkesh back



 I haven't actually picked yet.  If we keep Kirkesh, we're still down three PCs, so recruiting is still open.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Mar 23, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah, I figured you'd keep that last set--you can technically still reroll it, but it is _quite_ possible to get stuck with something significantly worse (15 15 10 10 10 10 or something, for instance).  As for the cheating guy--he was pretty careful:  He did it at a time of day when there were more rolls, so he managed to get his stat rolls on separate pages and each under a unique name, so it was only another player in the game who noticed it.



Nasty!

I think the 17 14 14 14 14 11 are very solid rolls


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 23, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Nasty!
> 
> I think the 17 14 14 14 14 11 are very solid rolls



 Indeed--now the important thing is to have a good concept--those rolls give you a pretty wide berth to pick something with MAD.


----------



## Bront (Mar 23, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I haven't actually picked yet.  If we keep Kirkesh, we're still down three PCs, so recruiting is still open.



Cool.  I'll need to resolve his XP and such then. 

Where is that OOC thread...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 23, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool.  I'll need to resolve his XP and such then.
> 
> Where is that OOC thread...



 No idea.  Just search for the Spelljamming category until it appears.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 23, 2007)

Here's the final version, assuming no mistakes, of Valerie, the Witch.

[Sblock]Name: Valerie
Race: Rowaini
Class/Level: Witch 5
Gender: Female
Exp 10900

Desc
Valerie is beautiful, even for a people renowned for their beauty. Statuesque in proportions, with long flowing black hair and clear, flawless fair skin; the only feature more striking than her body are her brilliant emerald-hued eyes. She considers her physical beauty to be a valuable tool, and her mode of dress determines how she uses it; either through seductive display, or chaste concealing. Her own tastes, unencumbered by outside needs, ar for brightly colored long skirts or sarongs, with half-length tops, lots of jewelry and often a cape or cloak, just for dramatic flair.

Strength (STR) 11
Dexterity (DEX) 14
Constitution (CON) 14
Intelligence (INT) 12
Wisdom (WIS) 16
Charisma (CHA) 	22

Alignment: Neutral
AC: 13
Hit Points: 5d6+10
Movement: 30'

Init: +2
Base Attack Bonus: +2	
Melee Attack: +2
Ranged Attack: +4
Fort: +5
Reflex: +5
Will: +9

Race Abilities
Rowaini Craftmanship: Rowaini get +3 racial bonus on all Craft skills. A Rowaini artisan who puts her heart and soul into her work (by spending 1 xp per day), assuming she succeeds at the Craft skill check, treats her result as if she had voluntarily raised the DC to be equal to the check result. Also, the results are doubled. This results in fine quality craftmanship quite quickly. They can also craft Masterpiece weapons, which give +2 to attack instead of +1 like masterwork, but these cost 10x as much as a masterwork weapon.

Legendary Item: 
Staff of the Storm's Wrath - A length of oak, with a livid burn running black down one side and a knot with the heartstone forming a bulb at the tip. This staff allows any spell with the Air, Water, or Electricty descriptors to be cast as if with the Enlarge Spell feat, with no modification to spell level or casting time.

Class Abilities:
Witch Familiar
Brew Potion
Magical Artisan: Potion
Augmented Reagents
Bonus Metamagic Feat

Skills:20+20
Bluff (Cha) +11 (5 ranks + 6 Cha)
Concentration (Con) +7 (5 ranks + 2 Con)
Craft: Jewelry (Int) +9 (5 ranks + 1 Int + 3 racial)
Diplomacy (Cha) +9 (1 rank + 6 Cha + 2 Synergy)
Heal (Wis) +8 (5 ranks + 3 Wis)
Knowledge (nature) (Int) +6 (5 ranks + 1 Int)
Knowledge (arcana) (Int) +6 (5 ranks + 1 Int)
Listen (Wis) +5 (2 ranks + 3 Wis)
Spellcraft (Int) +8 (5 ranks + 1 Int +2 synergy)
Spot (Wis) +5 (2 ranks + 3 Wis)

Feats
1 Eschew Materials
3 Energy Substitution: Electricity
Bonus: Born of Three Thunders

Languages - Rowaini, Eldish

Spellcasting (CL5, Base DC 16)

Slots Per Day
0 - 11/11, 1 - 12/12, 2 - 9/9, 3 - 3/3

Druid Spells Prepared
5 0 - Create Water, Detect Magic, Cure Minor Wounds, Guidence, Purify Food and Drink
4 1 - Cure Light Wounds x2, Produce Flame (electrical), Shillelagh
3 2 - Summon Swarm, Barkskin, Bear's Endurance
2 3 - Cure Moderate Wounds, Neutralize Poison

Arcane Spells Known
6 0 - Light, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation, Arcane Mark, Message, Acid Splash
4 1 - Shield, Grease, Charm Person, Disguise Self
2 2 - Scorching Ray, Mirror Image

Money - 588gp 4sp

Weapons -
Staff of the Storm's Wrath - A length of oak, with a livid burn running black down one side and a knot with the heartstone forming a bulb at the tip. This staff allows any spell with the Air, Water, or Electricty descriptors to be cast as if with the Enlarge Spell feat, with no modification to spell level or casting time.

Armour -
	None

Gear -
- In haversack
Bedroll, 1sp, 5lbs
Blanket, 5sp, 3lbs
50' silk rope, 10gp, 5lbs
Tent, 10gp, 20lbs
Waterskin, 1gp, 4lbs
10 days trail rations, 5gp, 10lbs
Everburning Torch, 110gp, 1lb

- On person
2 scroll cases, 2gp, 1lb
2 belt pouches, 2gp, 1lb

- In Pouches
Small steel mirror, 10gp, .5lb
Money		

Magic -
Handy Haversack, 3000gp
Ring of Protection +1, 3000gp
Vest of Resistance +2, 6000gp

Crafted Potions 2260 gp / 100exp
 3 Cure Mod Wounds
 3 Barkskin +2
 3 Lesser Restoration
 2 Spider Climb
 2 Bear's Endurance
 2 Bull's Strength
 2 Cat's Grace
 3 Resist Energy

Background: 

My name is Valerie, but like most witches, I have more than one. Secrets...yes, I have those too, and pain, and hardship...for those are crucible that a strong soul is forged in. And no witch can afford to have a weak soul.

I was born Valaja (valla-ya) d'Onero, a daughter of Duke Ulric d'Onero. Third daughter, I should add. Youngest of the house. Youngest and most troublesome. While my eldest sister fawned over courtiers and giggled about marriage, and my middle sister practiced her cooking and loomcraft, I was more interested in the grounds; the garden, the river. More than once I was reprimanded for riding too far, out away from the white walls of the castle into the 'wilds' beyond. Perhaps I should have listened when they said there were monsters out there. It was too very long before I gained the notice of one.

She came at midnight. I woke without knowing why, to see a dark figure standing at the foot of my bed. I drew breath to scream, but with a gesture she silenced me, filling me with an artificial calm. Then she spoke.

"Hush, child and let your elder speak afore you jump to conclusions. I've seen you about, riding around where no child of civilization ought to be. I've followed you, veiled to the eye, and seen what's writ on your heart."

We talked long that night...or I should say she did, for it was she that did most of the talking. The name she gave me was Erin, and she was a witch; living a quiet solitary life in the woods that I had frequented. She offered to teach me her ways, and said that she could feel the gift of it in me. Lured, as ever, by the promise of adventure and power, I accepted. The teaching would be free though, of course. Each time we met, she would question me. The questions were ordinary; who was doing what, what the Duke and his wife, my mother, were talking about, what rumors were swirling in the court... I didn't realize at the time that I was not only to be a witch in Erin's coven, but also the equivalent of a drinking glass set to the door of my father's court. And later on, a more direct agent as well.

As I learned spells, Erin would set me tasks. Charm this man who passes by this shop at this time of night. Set a swarm on the horse drawing a wagon gilt in gold as it left the city. When on witch's business, I took to wearing a featureless wooden mask, just in case someone pierced the glamours I cloaked myself with. Even if the illusion fell, my face would be concealed.

In time, I learned why Erin had chosen to act through me, even though her own powers were much stronger. Rumors of witchcraft started to spread. A few legitimate victims of the craft spawned a crowd of people who superstitiously believed themselves to have been victims. Indeed, once witchcraft was openly suspected, EVERYTHING became the doing of witches. Bad harvests. A nasty bout of flu that swept the city. And everyone "knew somebody" who'd seen cats dancing around spoiled milk or some such nonsense.

Erin left for good around that time, admonishing me, "You'd do well to come with me. The hammer will fall in this town soon, and no one...even a duke's daughter...will be safe. A witch has no family but her sisters."

I refused then. I wasn't ready to just abandon who I thought I was. And I knew my father wouldn't call for the 'hammer,' the Malleus Maleficarum, lightly. He was a stolid, steadfast man. Not given to superstitions. I had stopped casting spells on people and things, hoping that in the absence of actual supernatural events, things would quiet down.

Then the Hammer fell on us, and my life as it had been was shattered. 

I sense my story is running long, so I won't try to paraphrase the exact words. Frankly, to do so would be to relive a moment I have no wish to relive. My father confronted me, and I had no choice but to admit that I had been the witch; though most of the rumors were untrue. I didn't mention Erin, even then. I knew she had used me...but I had used her too. Besides, it would seem like a cop-out; a coward's ploy. Blame -another- witch! With the Hammer at the gate, and the town being whipped into a mob, we had no choices left to us.

I fled. Father let me go, but since he would be claiming to be under a spell, I couldn't go back. I was saying goodbye. It hurt more than I imagined it could, even as I avoided the growing mobs and the watchful inquisitors, and made my way for the great skyship port.

I had enough money for passage to the distant, unlikely port of Jhaar...seedy and barbaric, but for those reasons probably the safest place for me to hide. And hide I did...making a living crafting fine jewelry...most of it made from gold and gems of questionable pedigree...and making the occasional draught.

Now it's been long enough, and this TALE has certainly been long enough. I want to leave this place, and since I cannot go home, perhaps I will travel around for a while and see the Spheres for myself. Surely there must be a ship that can use what talents I have to offer.[/sblock]


----------



## pallandrome (Mar 23, 2007)

Just assertin that I am still interested!


----------



## Gli'jar (Mar 24, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You can just roll without the d20 if you use the same name--I can just check the date/time on the roll to make sure it comes after this post




Dice Roll Looks like 17, 16, 15, 12, 11, 9.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 24, 2007)

Gli'jar said:
			
		

> Dice Roll Looks like 17, 16, 15, 12, 11, 9.



 Looks good!


----------



## Gli'jar (Mar 26, 2007)

Here is Nazrill.

Nazrill[sblock]*Nazrill
Lacerta Shaman 5 
Experience Points 11250
Alignment: Neutral
Homeworld: Chuliit*

Height: 6’10”
Weight: 238lbs
Eyes: yellow
Skin: Strongly keeled, pointed, elongate deep red dermal plates cover his reptilian head, slowly darkening around his neck and shoulders, transitioning to black on his upper arms and torso.   The color transition slowly progresses from black to indigo towards the end of his long whiplike tail and his clawed fingers and feet.  A single horn covers his nose and a cluster of ornate elongated rear facing spine like plates cover each of the burning yellow eyes.

```
Age: 28[/b] 

[b]Str:[/b] 17, 19  (+3), (+4) [13 base, +2 racial, +2 enchantment], [as preceding,  +2 Totem Affinity]
[b]Dex:[/b] 11 (+0) [11 base, -2 racial]
[b]Con:[/b] 16 (+3) [16 base] 
[b]Int:[/b] 14 (+2) [12 base, +2 racial]
[b]Wis:[/b] 20 (+5) [16 base, +4 racial]
[b]Cha:[/b] 18 (+4) [17 base, +1 level]

[b]Class and Racial Abilities[/b]
+2 Str, -2 Dex, +2 Int, +4 Wis; Monstrous Humanoid type; Darkvision 60 feet; Natural Attacks (3 attacks -- 2 claws 1d6 damage [primary], bite 2d6 damage [secondary (normal 1d8 modified due to feat)]. The secondary attack can be used in conjunction with iterative weapon attacks with the hands); +3 Natural Armour; Totem Affinity (Crocodile: 1/day for 5 minutes); +2 to strength & +2 to hide and swim checks; Turn Spirits 7/day; Spirit Companion; Spirit Sense; Spirit Empathy +9; Spirit Pact; Channel Spirit 1/day.

[b]Armour Class: [/b] 14 (10 base, +3 natural, +0 armour, +1 deflection) [touch 11, flat-footed 14]
[b]Armour Check Penalty: [/b] 0
[b]Arcane Spell Failure: [/b] 0%
[b]Hit Dice: [/b] 5d8+15 (8,4,6,5,8)
[b]Hit Points: [/b] 46
[b]Initiative: [/b] +3
[b]Speed: [/b] 30 feet base

[b]Base Attack Bonus/Grapple: [/b] +3/+6

[b]Weapons[/b]
+6 melee [1d6+1d6(acid)+3; 20/x2; slashing; 2 claws] and +1 melee [2d6+1d6(acid)+1; 20/x2; piercing; bite]
+7 melee [1d6+1d6(acid)+4; 20/x2; slashing; 2 claws] and +2 melee [2d6+1d6(acid)+2; 20/x2; piercing; bite] (Totem Affinity)

[b]Saves:[/b]
Fortitude +7 [+4 Class base, +3 Con] or +6 [+4 Class base, +3 Con, -1 Con loss from Spirit of Darkness]
Reflex +1 [+1 Class base]
Will +11 [+4 Class base, +5 Wis, +2 feat]

[b]Skills [48 points; max ranks: 8][/b]
Balance +2  [0 ranks (cc), +0 Dex, +2 racial]
Concentration +10, +9  [7 ranks, +3 Con], [7 ranks, +3 Con, -1 Con loss Spirit of Darkness]
Craft (fetish) +4 [2 ranks, +2 Int]
Craft (alchemy) +3 [1rank, +2 Int]
Diplomacy +8 [4 ranks, +4 Cha]
Handle Animal +4 [0 ranks, +4 Cha]
Heal +10, +12 (circumstance) [5 ranks, +5 Wis, +2 circumstance]
Hide +2 [0 ranks, +0 dex, +2 Totem affinity]
Jump +3 [0 ranks (cc), +3 Str]
Knowledge (nature) +12 [6 ranks, +2 Int, +2 Spirit Sense, +2 synergy Survival]
Knowledge (spirits) +11 [7 ranks, +2 Int, +2 Spirit Sense]
Listen +6 [1 ranks, +5 Wis]
Profession 0 []
Ride +0 [0 ranks, +0 Dex],
Sense Motive +6 (2pts) [1 rank (cc), +5 Wis]
Speak Language [points] ()
Spellcraft +7 [5 ranks, +2 Int]
Spot +6 [1 rank, +5 Wis]
Survival +11 or +13 (aboveground) [6 ranks, +5Wis, +2 synergy Knowledge (nature)]
Swim +6 [1 ranks, +3 Str, +2 Totem affinity].

[b]Feats:[/b]
1 Iron Will
3 Improved Natural Attack (Bite) 

[b]Languages:[/b]  Yharzu, Feldori, Eldish, 

[b] Spirits (max spirit pacts: 9 + spirit companion)[/b]

Thalo (Child of the Void), Spirit Companion [domains: protection, dream]

Vaejovid, Minor Scorpion Spirit [domain: destruction; 1st level]
[I] Leave an offering of food whenever you come across vermin[/I]
Lyss, Minor Wolf Spirit [domain: animal; 1st  level]
[I] Never kill an animal except for food purposes and use every part of the kill[/I]
Tigil, Minor Tree spirit [domain: plant; 1st level]
[i] Spread the seeds of plants you come across when you travel through the wildlands[/i]
Nyssa, Minor Ancestral Spirit [domain: charm; 1st level] (SRD)
[i] When you favor me seek to alter others views through skill in persuasion rather than blunt force[/i]

Larix, Lesser Crocodile Spirit [domain: scalykind; 3rd level] (SRD)
[i] Like the crocodile, make your bite a ferocious weapon[/i]
(feat- improved natural attack (bite)
Kerilia, Lesser Spirit of the Winds [domain: weather; 3rd level](SRD)
[i] When you favor me, pay homage by burning incense in the four cardinal directions, fireweed to the north, bitterroot to the west, makko power to the south and myrrh to the east.[/i]
Zaocys, Lesser Ancestral Spirit [domain: travel; 3rd level]
[i] Explore your surroundings leave no stone unturned, path unwalked, or vista unseen[/i]

Ptyx, Major Spirit of Darkness [domain: darkness; 5th level] (SRD)
[i] When you favor me, make my sigil upon your body using a mixture of ash and fresh drawn blood[/i]
(The act of drawing the ash-and-blood sigils on his body creates a powerful darkness aura that allows affinity with the spirit. However, the bloodletting and infusion comes at a price. Whenever he honours the Darkness spirit to gain his domain, he suffers a temporary loss of 2 Con as the spirit feeds in return for his power. This ability damage cannot be healed by normal means, though it fades immediately when he honours new spirits the next day. If it is somehow healed, the markings are erased, and the Darkness Spirit is no longer honoured that day.

Crataegus, Greater Dinosaur Spirit [domain: Bestial; 7th level](BOVD)
[I]Tooth and claw are to be your only weapons from this point forward, and you shall partake of your kill like the beast. With every new moon you will provide host to the beast. In giving him reign over you, you will be linked to your heritage and your power keeping you as one with the beast. [/i]
(Once a moon, the beast will descend upon you and overwhelm your faculties, thus keeping you in tune with the beast, with your heritage and your power, though like the beast, you need not eat of something that is poisonous or inedible). 

[b]Favoured Spirits (max favoured spirits: 4 + spirit companion)[/b]
Thalo (Child of the Void), Spirit Companion [domains: protection, dream]

Vaejovid, Minor Vermin Spirit [domain: destruction; 1st level]
Zaocys, Lesser Ancestral Spirit [domain: travel; 3rd level]
Ptyx, Major Spirit of Darkness [domain: darkness; 5th level] (SRD)
Crataegus, Greater Dinosaur Spirit [domain: bestial; 7th level](BOVD)

[b]Spells Prepared[/b]
Spells per Day (0-10/1st- 9+1/2nd-5+1/3rd-4+1); Save DC = 15 + spell level
Spontaneuosly cast cure and summon nature’s ally spells.

0-level – detect magic x3, guidance x2, resistance x2, purify food and drink x2, read magic
{spontaneous cure minor wounds 1}
1st-level –produce flame, endure elements x2, jump, bless, doom longstrider, magic fang x2
{spontaneous cure light wounds 1d8+5 or summon nature’s ally I}
2nd-level – inflict moderate wounds, spiritual weapon, barkskin, resist energy, summon swarm, bulls strength
{spontaneous cure moderate wounds 2d8+5 or summon nature’s ally II}
3rd-level –searing light, bestow curse, call lightning, poison 
{spontaneous cure serious wounds 3d8+5 or summon nature’s ally III}

[b]Domain Spells:[/b] 1st, Sleep; 2nd, Locate Object, 3rd, Blacklight

[b]Equipment:[/b]

Backpack [2 lb]
-- Antitoxin (4) [0 lb]
-- Bedroll [5 lb]
-- Healer’s Kit (2) (20 uses) [2 lb]
-- Sack (2) [1 lb]
-- Waterskin [4 lb]
-- Tanglefoot bag [4lb]
--Alchemist fire (4) [4lb]
--Thunderstone (2) [2lb]

Pouch, Belt [0.5 lb]
-- Flint & Steel [0 lb]
-- Money (300)

Spell Component Pouch [2 lb]
-- also contains all foci for known spells

[b]Weight Carried:[/b] 26lb

[b]Carrying Capacity[/b] [17 Strength]
[b]Light: [/b]  86 lb. or less; [b]Medium: [/b]  87-173 lb.; [b]Heavy: [/b]  174-260 lb.;
[b]Lift (over head): [/b]  260 lb.; [b]Lift (off ground): [/b]  520 lb.; [b]Drag: [/b]  1300 lb.

[b]Money[/b]
14000  (in coins & gems)
-1800 Ring of protection +1(2000*.9)
-3600 Gauntlet of ogre power (4000*.9)
-6000 Acidic Necklace of Natural Weapons (cost as amulet of mighty fists)
-90 2 potions cure light wounds (100*.9)
-270 1 potion of Lesser Restoration (300*.9)
-900 Pearl of Power (1st) (1000*.9)
-550 2 Potions of Enlarge Person (250*1.1)
-100 Healers Kit
-200 antitoxin
-50 tanglefoot bag
-80 Alchemist Fire 
-60 thunderstone
300 remains.


[b]Appearance[/b]
Strongly keeled, pointed, elongate deep red dermal plates cover his reptilian head, slowly darkening around his neck and shoulders, transitioning to black on his upper arms and torso.   The color transition slowly progresses from black to indigo towards the end of his long whiplike tail and his clawed fingers and feet.  A single horn covers his nose and a cluster of ornate elongated rear facing spine like plates cover each of the burning yellow eyes which seem to give the effect of a being under constant guard. His lack of weapons and armour gives the impression of an easy target until one notices his wicked claws and oversized teeth. He often snarls snarls further revealing his vicious fangs indicating his displeasure although a wry smile or a raised brow is worn when the opposite holds true. He wears little more than fetishes and skins arranged as straps to secure items. At times the very light seems to dim around his body as if the light is being snuffed out around his person.

[b]Personality[/b]
Nazrill is a driven, ambitious individual and once he has set his mind to a task regardless of the danger involved he attempts it. He will often seek guidance from his spirit companions, often addressing them as if they were there as well in corporeal form. His appearance and initial demeanor often gives the outward appearance of being arrogant and aloof. This has become more apparent since the addition of Ptyx, due to the unnatural darkness that surrounds him. However, to those close to him, he is a loyal companion. 

[b]Background[/b]
It was a forbidding environment, but I had prepared.  The gathered elders instructed us to depart and go our separate ways that our instruction had ended and it was for us now to find our way. While the others choose the forested glades, I choose to tread where few would willing go.   It took weeks to arrive, but the desert wasteland greeted me with is vast visual horizon. It was devoid of most life but I was determined to proceed and find my guardian spirit. I traveled by night, finding refuge by day. It was happenstance that I located the spot. I was climbing a rock formation when I spied the small spring hidden behind a boulder.  A trickle of water flowed from it feeding small plants that grew along its edges before disappearing again within the folds of stone. 

I unloaded my things and seated myself near the spring. I closed my eyes, relaxed and reached out to the world. It was on the fourth day that a lizard lazily basked in the warmth of the sun, eyes closed, it remained unconcerned, the dream flowed on.

I could see it, yet my eyes were shut. The black foldings of time and space heaved and fluttered.  A black storm moved across the horizon. Slow, black waves on a black beach, whispering softly in, whispering softly out, “I am…I am not…I am… I am not…” My eyes opened.  Saw nothing.  Closed. 

“Sleep no more lest darkness be the lot of all!” keened forth from the inky blackness. The nightmare was real, the curtains parted. Self-doubt yielded to wrath, ill-defined sorrow to a burning screaming pain. Death was more terrible where there had never been life and darkness thicker without so much as the memory of light. Cold had no frontiers where there was never warmth.

“The memory of the dream is weak, it must be rescued from the dark places in the mind, must be brought to the light, cherished and tethered like a straying child.” The child of the void imparted. It had been dreaming away the unmeasurable ages until I had awoken it. The stars were dead as if they had never lived, the wheel of time was pitted, its very cradle served as its tomb. My eyes opened. Saw nothing. Yet remained open. 

The land was covered in pitch, black and as ill-defined as the nebulous void. My mouth roared like thunder and I was answered by the imprisoned soul that yearned for a mother it had never had.  The air stood still to listen, the water ceased to flow, and the rock grew soft and malleable. A great pain burned in my head like a hot sword warmed by its own anger.   The sword grew in my head, a blade of razor sharp grief, cutting free, piercing the very walls of my well being. Darkness shuttered my eyes yet my vision was clear.  This was a new vision, not the closing of a door, but the promise of a million doors to open. 

“I shall cure your dumbness here and now, “ said the child of the void, “You are my first brother and my first friend. I am no longer alone. You are the first living thing and the last. You shall never rest. Nazrill, sleep no more. ”

My eyes opened. Saw. Stayed open, tears drying away. The lizard remained and the dream flowed on. I stood and gathered my belongings. As I began to walk, the child of the void whispered to me, “Stay awake. Determine. Resolve. Bring the dream to life. Through my guidance, you will learn the long story.” 

That was three years ago. Though Thalo possessed an immeasurable wisdom he as naïve as a newborn. Traveling we came across many spirits, some aided us in our journeys, others did not. I found Vaejovid in a termite mound complex in the transition between desert and forest. Nyssa as I explored ruins of an ancient city. Lyss, Tigil and Larix I found as I wormed my way through the jungles of Chuliit. Kerilia I found in the eye of a storm upon a mountain top and Zaocys had been tailing me for months, always at the edge of my perception watching me in my travels across Chuliit. 

Ptyx and Crataegus were much different however. Ptyx came upon me like an asp to a swamp rat during a new moon, its poison freezing my lifeblood. As its dark caresses washed over me, I could feel a cold force draining my very life.  My very life was forfeit yet something stirred in me, and I stood my ground, and responded to the spirit. “You have stolen from me spirit, I demand recompense.” A moment passed before the cold caresses that issued forth out of the darkness struck me again. “Shaman”, the spirit replied, “I know your kind, I offer a bargain. I wish to be honoured. Respect me as you do others and offer up your essence and I would grant you knowledge and the powers only darkness can grant.” “What is it that you ask in return for your knowledge and power spirit.” I asked.  Again the cold caresses fed from my very essence, “When you favor me, you will make my sigil upon your body,” I felt a cold touch on my inner forearms. I watched as two sigils developed. “You will use a mixture of ash and fresh drawn blood. Do this and I will grant you the boon, otherwise…” Although the last touch did not steal from me I understood what was implied and with a wry smile I agreed with the spirit. ‘One day spirit you will feel my touch…’

Crataegus took me to an inch within my life. I was hunting when I came upon them. Two boars and their young rooting in the leaf litter of the forest floor. At that moment I was gripped with a sudden urge to feast upon their innards so I fell upon them. I slashed with my claws and sank my teeth into their flesh giving into the feral nature possessing me. I was but a passenger as the hunger and ferocity of the beast in me took hold. I reddened the ground with their gore, gnashing my teeth and rending with my claws. I feasted becoming sated upon their blood and flesh. After I had done thus I gathered my kill, I was not going to suffer losing any of it to the scavengers. I sensed a presence approaching and before it broke through into the clearing I lunged at it. A huge claw came up and swatted me away. I landed hard upon the ground but was determined as I drove forward against the huge reptilian beast. I was able to broach its defenses and lash at it with my claws. It howled as my claws raked it and my teeth sank deep. Stepping aside its massive head swung down and its teeth pierced my flesh.  Claws then struck me as I was tossed about. I strove on however, feebly rising before I attempted to charge the beast again. I was struck dumb as another claw struck me, rending my flesh. I tried to rise but was unable, my will was strong but the flesh was weak, I clawed my way towards it, sinking my claws into the ground pulling myself towards it. It was at this point that I heard the voice, “Child of the beast. You have demonstrated that you possess the heritage of your ancient ancestors. You honour me. Continue to honour me and I will grant you a boon. Sate yourself upon your kill using only tooth and claw. The beast is close to the surface within you and as such it will rise within you, once per moon. Take the tusks and teeth from these beasts and craft a fetish in my honour. Bear it with you as you journey to let all those who see know you are marked by the beast as one of his own.

Eventually I made my way back to the village where I was cast out. The elders determined that I was marked and in possession of spirits that were best relegated to dreams and nightmares. I now walk the path of an exile. Wildspace beckoned, and Thalo wished me to heed its call. We were to explore its knowledge and it seemed that ships were always in need of those who could heal. Now I find myself in Jhaar looking to get off this forsaken cesspool and back onto my journeys of exploration.[/sblock]



I was unsure about the price of the necklace of natural weapons (acidic) using the amulet of mighty fists cost so I used the base of 6000 not modified. Let me know if I need to realocate funds to cover the 10% cost increase for that item if it is arcane in nature.  I have a little internal conflict. As a game mechanic question, Nazrill is currently channeling positive energy as written. Looking at his domains I find it odd for him to channel positive energy but use domains and potentially spells with, or associated with evil. Is this not an issue with Shaman or should he be channeling negative energy and thus rebuking, and spontaneously casting inflict spells ? Is it a possibility that shaman could have spirit companions that granted evil and good domains and if so would they channel positive or negative energy?
```


----------



## Gli'jar (Mar 26, 2007)

Hitpoints for Eresus Abacion, Dweomereater

What would starting gold amount be hailing from Valthas and there is no level listed for when the ability selective theft would be gained. It is in the table not the text.

At 3rd and 5th level Dweomereater I see 0 for 2nd and 3rd level spells prepared respectively. I my understanding correct that he cannot prepare those level of spells but can steal and cast them? For spells known at 1st level equals to 3+int bonus, 2nd and 3rd levels, 2 additional spells per level of 1st level, and at 4th and 5th level I can learn 2 additional spells per level of 2nd level and can at 6th learn 3rd level spells?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 1, 2007)

Gli'jar said:
			
		

> Here is Nazrill.
> 
> Nazrill[sblock]*Nazrill
> Lacerta Shaman 5
> ...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 1, 2007)

Gli'jar said:
			
		

> Hitpoints for Eresus Abacion, Dweomereater
> 
> What would starting gold amount be hailing from Valthas and there is no level listed for when the ability selective theft would be gained. It is in the table not the text.
> 
> At 3rd and 5th level Dweomereater I see 0 for 2nd and 3rd level spells prepared respectively. I my understanding correct that he cannot prepare those level of spells but can steal and cast them? For spells known at 1st level equals to 3+int bonus, 2nd and 3rd levels, 2 additional spells per level of 1st level, and at 4th and 5th level I can learn 2 additional spells per level of 2nd level and can at 6th learn 3rd level spells?



 Everything you stated is correct here.  Purchase plan depends on character background (Mojiin, Valsian nobility, slave, etc)--it looks like Eresus isn't really done in time, though (or at least, no background).  Finish him off and I'll consider him for Destiny's Tears.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 1, 2007)

Okay, let's see who has posted complete characters by the end of March--

I see finished: Gli'jar's Nazrill, Shayuri's Valerie, Nepthys's Ilora, pallandrome's Bardach

I see lots of stuff for but not quite done: Fenris's Else.

I see completed background but no mechanics: Fenris's Lar

I see completed mechanics but no background: none

Every other character doesn't seem to have gotten off the ground.  Fenris, if I give you an extension for a day or two, can you have the rest of the details finished?  Otherwise, I'm going to have to limit the list to the four characters above.  If Fenris takes the extension, anyone who has a character that hasn't gotten off the ground yet (Gli'jar's Dweomereater, for instance), can feel free to use that time as well.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 2, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Okay, let's see who has posted complete characters by the end of March--
> 
> I see finished: Gli'jar's Nazrill, Shayuri's Valerie, Nepthys's Ilora, pallandrome's Bardach
> 
> ...




Rystil,
My apologies, last week was hectic. But I am off tomorrow so I can wrap them up. 

Fenris


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 2, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Rystil,
> My apologies, last week was hectic. But I am off tomorrow so I can wrap them up.
> 
> Fenris



 Great!  I welcome anyone else to also do so if they like--I have bunches of work to make up from being sick and on spring break last week, so I probably wouldn't have been able to get moving until Tuesday evening anyways.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 2, 2007)

you guys still looking for more players?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 2, 2007)

Rathan said:
			
		

> you guys still looking for more players?



 I'm making the final cut-off soon, so it's probably a bit too late at this point.  Thanks for your interest, though!


----------



## Gli'jar (Apr 2, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Everything you stated is correct here.  Purchase plan depends on character background (Mojiin, Valsian nobility, slave, etc)--it looks like Eresus isn't really done in time, though (or at least, no background).  Finish him off and I'll consider him for Destiny's Tears.




In addition to everything else now I will be traveling for work, returning late Wednesday.  I will work on him for Destiny's Tears.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 3, 2007)

Else is I believe done.

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3338867&postcount=126

Her hitpoints
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=953276
Was ouch. She's a fragile one.

Lar will be finished a bit later


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 3, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Else is I believe done.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3338867&postcount=126
> 
> ...



 Else receives 7 additional HP courtesy of the "Minimum half your HD rounded down rule"


----------



## Fenris (Apr 3, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Else receives 7 additional HP courtesy of the "Minimum half your HD rounded down rule"




Yeah!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 3, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Yeah!



 She also appears to have the mysterious feats: "2 feats", so may want to fix that


----------



## Fenris (Apr 3, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> She also appears to have the mysterious feats: "2 feats", so may want to fix that




 

I had been debating about which way to go with the feats. I forgot to go back and do that part.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 3, 2007)

Rystil,
OK Lar is done. I took the Liberation Domain, is that acceptable? Seemed to fit for a Heretic. Also I wasn;t sure of the lanaguage on Circe, I put done Putal, but couldn't find it on the master list.

Hit points:
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=953944

Wow, I'm doing great on these   I think that makes 29 if I brought up my minimums correctly

Lar

[sblock=Updated Lar Background]
Everyone is always happy and bathes in the joyous light of Circe on Sancirce. That is the image projected by the Church. And for the most part that is true, fo those who wish to live within such a structured society, not to mention the imposed sexual dichotomy.

Lar Kanjil was one of those Sacra that was not happy with the state of his life on Sancirce. Neither of his parents were very skilled. His mother worked cleaning the local Temple of Circe. Neither Lar nor his father were allowed there since they were men and would have defiled the Temple. Nunron, Lars father, worked repairing the streets of the city. Nothing glamorous, and certainly no way to get rich, but it was enough to provide a comfortable life.

His father was a devoted man, and quite wise. His mother was the sweetest woman you could want, but not always quick in wits. Yet Ulmia held a higher rank in the Church than Nunron, this was always something that irked Lar as a young boy. His father had taught him to rely upon Circe and himself. And yet, his father was more capable than his mother, but his mother was put in the higher rank because she was a woman. As a young man, Lar accepted this since Circe was a woman, but as he grew older, this rankled within him. Why would the blessed and good Circe created a situation where half of her devoted could not serve to their full potential

Now Nunron and Ulmia, Lar’s parents, were Circe faithful. How could you not be on Sancrice. But they were often too tired from their labors to attend services at the Temple. Ulmia went more often as it was expected that women would attend more often and she worked at the Temple so it was easier. So Lar grew up in the Circe faith as all did on Sancirce. But as he grew older he began to wonder why Circe did not like his family or him. Why were did parents have to work so hard when others did not? Why did Circe not like men? It seemed to Lar that most Circe men were just as devoted as the women, yet women held all the positions of power. These inequities irked him growing up, yet as he grew older, they bothered him more and more. 

Lar grew bored with his situation. He had all he needed of course, yet there was some small voice inside him, some seed, that pushed him to want more, to do more. Maybe it was greed that he didn’t have all the luxuries that other did. Perhaps it was sloth since he was bored and a bit lazy. In any case Lar started stealing. Small things, little luxuries like nice book for his father or a necklace for his mother. His compounded his sins by lying and telling his parents that he was working a side job (well he was). But these things made his parents so happy, how could Circe think making people happy was wrong?

It was the death of his mother that truly began Lars path towards disbelief. Ulmia worked very hard to keep the temple clean for services. She took great pride in performing this service for Circe. Yet after a grueling day cleaning, she still found time to attend service and come home to take care of her family. So it was a great surprise that Ulmia did not come home from temple one night. Lar went out searching for her, and found her inside the temple, dead. Here this devoted, devout woman had given everything for Circe and yet she died, leaving a teen and a husband.

The priestess said that Circe had called Ulmia to serve her. But that seemed selfish to Lar. HE needed her still. The anger and rage of his mothers death was thus directed at Circe. She could have his mother all eternity, what would it have matter if Lar had gotten to have a mother for a few dozen more years. The seed that was planed long ago was given fresh impetus to grow. Unfair, selfish, cruel, these were the words that began to circulate in Lar’s head about Circe. These thoughts lead to bitter anger, and rage at the injustice of life under Circe. Circe became less of the beneficent mother and more of the petty shrew.

This started the time when Lar started stealing in earnest. But now he turned his rage and anger outward and began stealing what he could get away with. He amassed a small nest egg, small things mostly as he hadn’t yet figured how to fence his goods yet. His father didn’t seem to notice, he was still in mourning for his wife and had turned his sorrow and life inward. Lar tried to entice his father with gifts of beautiful books, but Nunron was in his won world now.

In a world with Champions, Zeaolts and Inquisitors walking the streets, a thief, even a crafty and sneaky one, must be very careful. Luckily for Lar he was a level headed boy and learned early on how to lie with a straight face. He was also strong willed and did not like being told what to do. Which got him into trouble as often as not.

Lar seemed to have figured out this whole stealing thing, until he got caught. Stealing on Sancirce is frowned upon to say the least. It is considered an offence against Circe since Circe will provide for you. Lar spent two years in prison for stealing an emerald necklace. But prison was a time of learning for Lar. He met a few other prisoners who taught him how to fool the guards. But especially for Lar he met Kugsi. Kugsi sat and talked with Lar many days, talking about things that were almost philosophical. Lar didn’t enjoy these talks at first, he had never liked school. But as his conversations continued, Lar realized that the things Kugsi was saying were the same things Lar had been thinking, but couldn’t quite put into words. But what Kugsi kept emphasizing to Lar was to hold onto that rage, that anger, to let it seek its course. Lar wasn’t sure what that meant. But he did agree with Kugsi that Circe had abandoned him. If that was so, could Circe have any power over him? Kugsi would often ask him. Lars hair began to lose its purple sheen. 

Lar left prison with several new skills including lock picking and knowing how to dye his hair to make it look purple still. After he had been released from prison, he had returned home to find that his father had joined his mother. Not that he had ever visited anyway. With Lar gone, he probably didn’t eat. Lar had never seen anyone who wished to die so much. But prison had not reformed Lar, it had only honed his skills. Lar returned to tealing within a week of being released. He had considered going straight, for about a minute. Why kill himself slaving away for the Shrew Circe when she wouldn’t reward him properly, merely because he lacked breasts!

One night Lar broke into some old scholar’s house. Lar has picked up his father’s reading habits, and still sought our books for knowledge as much as value. Within the old womans house, Lar found a few pretty baubles that caught his eye and a few old leather bound volumes that drew him closer for some reason. He quickly packed up the three volumes and made his way back home.

Once home, Lar examined his loot. The jewelry was decent, nothing spectacular, but the books held Lars attention. They were old books, older than any he had seen before. They spoke of exercises and training to improve oneself. This was right up Lars alley. He had always been keen to pick up a new skill or piece of knowledge. Scanning through the books though, there was no mention of Circe. Many of these books were how to serve Circe better. But this book was simply about improving the self. It made no mention of Circe good or ill.

The books and exercises intrigued him. And he started doing them. He really wasn’t sure what some of these strange things did. He didn’t feel any different in doing them. But he enjoyed reading the books and it kept his mind focused away from Circe. The rage was there but it became suppressed while he did these exercises. He found he wasn’t quite so angry after doing them. Which made going out a lot easier as an angry Sacra stood out like a sore thumb. He found that everything the priestess said Circe would grant to the faithful, he could get out of the book. He didn’t need Circe for anything! The day of that realization was a great one for Lar, and he walked around for a week with a broad smile. Heck he didn’t even steal anything for a month!

He started visiting his old friend Kugsi in prison. Managing to smuggle in a few items of contraband even. A year had passed since he had turned his back on Circe, because she abandoned him, and nothing was really different. His life had become a bit monotonous really, his exercises, his visits to prison. Maybe he got lazy, or bored, or careless, but at a festival, Lar picked the wrong pocket. It belonged to an Inquititor.

Lar was in deep now, and he knew it. Repeat offenders, especially those who swore to walk in the light of Circe when released the first time, were not treated well. At least he had some credit in prison, thanks to his smuggling efforts. When he saw Kugsi, the man looked him in the eyes, then, as if he saw something there, smiled. “You’ll be alright kid” he reassured him. But Lar wasn’t so sure initially. And even less so once they came to pull him into solitary. Then the Inquisitors came, and the beatings started. They wanted him to confess to all sorts of crimes, the worst of course to being a blasphemer against Circe. Lar took it as best he could, never giving them the satisfaction. He nearly bit through his tongue during one particularly intense session. 
Then one day he heard the door open, he shuddered inwards as he waiting for the Inquisitor to enter. Instead a woman about his mother’s age entered. Lars groaned inwardly, he would almost rather face the Inquisitors than her. For Sarana the Champion had come to Lar’s cell. She came every day for a week, just sitting and talking with him. Lar hated this, he hated that she reminded him of his mother, he hated that it wasn’t until now that the church leader had an interest in him, and he hated that he like the attention he was receiving. But then, Sarana asked him those dreaded questions, she looked deep into his eyes and asked him if he wouldn’t rather live his life with Circe, that the joy of life was too great to spend it here. Lar was shaken, he wanted to say yes, he wanted to be accepted, but he knew, he knew as soon as he walked out it would all go away. Slowly, painfully, knowing that to refuse would mean more sessions with the Inquisitor, or worse, he shook his head no. Lar felt bad for Sarana, she was so upset and dejected as she left, perhaps she too knew what Lar’s fate would now be.

Indeed it came quickly. And in a dreadful way. Anika the Inquisitor who was most ruthless in hunting down Heretics came to personally escort him to the “Confession Room”. She was convinced that Lar’s failure to repent in face of a Champion of Circe was proof that he was a Heretic. And Anika had sworn to root out any of those blasphemers, especially on Sancirce. The next few days were filled with pain for Lar. The only way he got through it was doing those mental exercises he had found in the books. He was in too much pain to think of the implications of that though. Then came a day of such pain, broken fingers and bleeding that Lars lost his mental composure. All the pain, all the rage, all the hate, all the misery came flooding out in a scream that flung Anika against the far wall. She lay there in a daze as Lars focused more hate towards her and she burst into flames. The all became darkness for Lar.

When he awoke, the pain was still there and his fingers deformed. Across the room lay the broken and burned body of the Inquisitor. Lar groaned, both from the pain and the impending pain he would be under once they found a dead Inquisitor in his cell. Lars found that his chains had broken while he was blacked out. Some unknown force had burst them. Panic and fear gave him new energy and let him work through the pain. He put the charred body of the Inquisitor on the confession table and removed what he could of indentifiable equipment. He paused to examine his ruse, it was passable, and would stall pursuit until they looked more closely. Meanwhile he gathered up a cloak and went to the door. But with his fingers broken he couldn’t work the latch. Cursing Circe yet again, he nearly lost his will to go on. But he sat down and ran through one of the exercises in the books to calm down. Re-focused, he found that when he opened his eyes, his fingers were whole,  and he cursed Circe again for her lies then. His fingers still hurt, but he could make them move. Slowly and cautiously he made his way out of the prison, slipping quietly over a wall.

Failure to Repent, a two time offender and the murder of an Inquisitor made Lar a very wanted man. So he became for a time a woman. Lar disguised himself as a woman once he got home. He gathered his last few possessions, his nest egg and his now most prized possessions the three leather bound books, and headed for the port. He found the first ship off Circe, paying his way for a regular cabin. He stayed hidden as a woman until they arrived at Jhaar. He didn’t want anyone tracing him there. In Jhaar, he felt far more free. No one breathing down his neck, a new start. He felt free. Of course he started stealing immediately, it was what he knew and had never learned a trade to make an honest living. But he found that the power that erupted from him in the torture room was still with him. More than once it saved him in the alleys of Jhaar. The power in those books was his to use and he did. After some time, and lots of practice he learned som measure of control over his newly found power. Those books held they key, but who wrote them and for what purpose.

Lar Kanjil looked after himself first and last. Though he did feel that he had a debt to pay. He just wasn’t sure how to do so or to whom.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Character]
Tentative

```
[B]Name:[/B] Lar
[B]Class:[/B] Heretic
[B]Race:[/B] Sacra
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] NOT Circe!

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 (XXp.)     [B]Level:[/B] 5        [B]XP:[/B] XXXX
[B]Dex:[/B] 18 +4 (XXp.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B] 29 (5d8+5)
[B]Con:[/B] 13 +1 (XXp.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +3     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] XX/XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1 (XXp.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 18 +4 (XXp.)     [B]Init:[/B] +4        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 20 +5 (XXp.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] XX%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +6    +X    +4    +X    +X    +X    20
[B]Touch:[/B] 14              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 16

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      4    +1          +5
[B]Ref:[/B]                       4    +4         +8
[B]Will:[/B]                      4    +4          +8

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Short sword +1          +8     1d6+1        19-20x2
TWF SS                  +6/+6 1d6+1        19-20x2
Dagger (thrown)       +7     1d4           19-20x2


[B]Languages:[/B] Putal, Eldish

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Circe's Boon: All Sacra have access to a clerical domain of their choice granted by Circe. They can use the domain power and can cast the spells as domain spells. Even Sacra peasants and other nonspellcasters can cast the spells from their chosen domain once per day per each (if they have enough Wisdom and enough HD that they would be able to cast them if they were a cleric) as spell-like abilities. 

Circe's Love: Each day when praying to Circe in her daily prayers, a Sacra may select to receive a +1 divine bonus to either attack rolls, armour class, or saving throws for 24 hours.

Sneak Attack +3d6
Slippery Mind
Uncanny Dodge
Evasion
Trapfinding

Emulate the Divine: In an eight-hour ritual, a Heretic can change her domains to a set of two 
coherent domains (so not Good and Evil at the same time, for instance) for their attempted 
impersonation.  If attempting to impersonate a class that casts like a Druid, the Heretic 
loses access to the Cleric spell list and domains but gains access to the Druid spell list.  In this
case, the extra domain spells per day are lost.  The Heretic must choose an alignment (which can be
any alignment of her choice, without regard to her actual alignment), and she can't cast any spells
opposed to the alignment she chooses.

Turn/Rebuke Mimicry: The Heretic gains 3 + Charisma Bonus Turn or Rebuke attempts, but the checks
automatically fail.  When she gains Emulate Aura, if she chooses a Good aura, the Turn attempts
can succeed, and if she chooses an Evil aura, the Rebuke attempts can succeed, both by virtue
of incredible mimicry granting the ability to channel divine energies.  However, she still cannot 
destroy or command undead in this way. 

Emulate Aura: For the purposes of Divination spells, your Aura is the same as the alignment you
select when using Emulate the Divine, much as if you were a Cleric of a Deity with the alignment 
you selected.


[B]Spells:[/B]
Domains: Liberation, Trickery, Luck
5/5+1/3+1/2+1

[B]Feats:[/B] Proficient with Rogue weapons, Light Armour, and Shields, Two-weapon fighting, Weapon Finesse

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 72      [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 8/4
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Appraise                   5    +1          +6
Balance                    X    +X          +X
Bluff                      8    +5          +13
Climb                      X    +X          +X
Concentration              X    +X          +X
Craft                      X    +X          +X
Decipher Script            4    +1          +5
Diplomacy                  3    +5    +4    +12
Disable Device             5    +1   +2     +8
Disguise                   8    +5    +2    +15
Escape Artist              3    +4          +7
Forgery                    4    +1          +5
Gather Information         5    +1    +2    +8
Handle Animal              X    +X          +X
Heal                       X    +X          +X
Hide                       4    +4          +8
Intimidate                 0    +5   +2     +7
Jump                       X    +X          +X
Knowledge (Local)      5    +1          +6
Listen                     3    +4          +7
Move Silently              4    +4          +8
Open Lock                  2    +4    +2    +8
Perform                    X    +X          +X
Profession                 X    +X          +X
Ride                       X    +X          +X
Search                     2    +1          +3
Sense Motive               7    +4          +11
Sleight Of Hand            2    +4    +2    +8
Speak Language             X    +X          +X
Spellcraft                 X    +X          +X
Spot                       0    +4          +4
Survival                   X    +X          +X
Swim                       X    +X          +X
Tumble                     4    +4          +8
Use Magic Device           X    +X          +X
Use Rope                   X    +X          +X

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Assorted jewelery                    250gp
Three books (scriptures?)
2 Short Swords +1 (Spite and Malice) 5,775gp
Mithril Chain shirt +2*                       4,818gp
Hat of disguise                               2,250gp
5 Daggers                                        100gp
Masterwork Theives Tools                  1,000gp
Holy Symbol of Circe (Silver) For emergency use only 250gp 

*Special Item
[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXlb      [B]Money:[/B] 557gp XXsp XXcp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX

[B]Age:[/B] 20
[B]Height:[/B] 5'3"
[B]Weight:[/B] 100lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] None (Lavender when grown out)
[B]Skin:[/B] Fair
```
*Appearance:* A short man, with a shaved head.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 3, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Rystil,
> OK Lar is done. I took the Liberation Domain, is that acceptable? Seemed to fit for a Heretic. Also I wasn;t sure of the lanaguage on Circe, I put done Putal, but couldn't find it on the master list.
> 
> Hit points:
> ...



 Liberation is from the SRD, so that works for me.  As to HP rolls, looks like you're having unleashed's typical luck.

Hmmm...okay, so we don't actually have that many submissions.  I have an idea for an interesting recruiting final cutoff--I'm going to send all the finished characters into the world and have the current PCs pick three or so crewmates through RP (so everyone gets to play a little bit at least).  

Fenris, I think both Lar and Else would work, but let's only send one to the final recruitment step and save the other for Destiny's Tears.  Which would you prefer for SoM?  It seems like Else would be better for DT.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 3, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Fenris, I think both Lar and Else would work, but let's only send one to the final recruitment step and save the other for Destiny's Tears.  Which would you prefer for SoM?  It seems like Else would be better for DT.




Sounds good Rystil, we'll go with Lar for SoM.


----------



## Gli'jar (Apr 6, 2007)

Sounds fun.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 6, 2007)

What a cool idea.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 12, 2007)

Go here for the in-character final recruiting step!


----------



## Fenris (Apr 16, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Go here for the in-character final recruiting step!




You know Rystil, this was harder than it looked, at least for Lar. Being a cautious and secretive person in order to survive, I had a hard time justifying why and how he could "sell" himself to an employer he knew very little about. Vague phrases and innuendo had to suffice here. A fun challenge


----------



## unleashed (Apr 17, 2007)

Sorry about that guys, I thought I'd subscribed to the thread when I made my initial post. I wondered why I wasn't seeing any responses.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 17, 2007)

Oops, me thinks I posted in the wrong OOC thread. Anyway, here's the post I alluded to in the IC thread:

If you'd like input on the replacements send me an email listing the five potential crewmates in order of preference at festydog at gmail dot com. Send a duplicate to Rystil as well. I'll wait a day or so after the last of the five applicants have spoken before announcing results, so that people have time to think about their decisions.


----------



## unleashed (Apr 17, 2007)

Email sent Festy!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 18, 2007)

Alright, thanks to all five players--looks like we have a crew.  The three who were taken should post in the SoM Rogue's Gallery (sort by Spelljamming and look at all threads since the Beginning, there aren't many, so it's easy to find).  

Gli'jar and Fenris--your characters are both welcome to have found themselves to Eldiz for the soon-to-be-announced Destiny's Tears re-recruiting, though in the case of Lar, I believe that you had Else, an awesome character in her own right, in mind for that one, right Fenris?


----------



## Fenris (Apr 19, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Alright, thanks to all five players--looks like we have a crew.  The three who were taken should post in the SoM Rogue's Gallery (sort by Spelljamming and look at all threads since the Beginning, there aren't many, so it's easy to find).
> 
> Gli'jar and Fenris--your characters are both welcome to have found themselves to Eldiz for the soon-to-be-announced Destiny's Tears re-recruiting, though in the case of Lar, I believe that you had Else, an awesome character in her own right, in mind for that one, right Fenris?




Rystil,
You had thought that Lar was a better fit here, but I can take either Lar or Else to DT, depends on which you think will fit better and be a stronger candidate.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 19, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Rystil,
> You had thought that Lar was a better fit here, but I can take either Lar or Else to DT, depends on which you think will fit better and be a stronger candidate.



 Yup, Lar was the better fit in this one, I think.  Either works for DT, which is basically a Convocation that establishes an organisation for exploration and such, a mission-based game based in Eldiz that explores unknown planets, seeks out new life and new civilisations, and such.  Heck, if I do the in-character recruiting thing again, I see no reason why you can't try with both.  I'll pick X number to send on to the PCs in-game (in this case, there was a small enough number of you that I picked all the characters), and if both Lar and Else pass that cut, you'll be able to have two chances in-game as well (if both make it, we'll have whichever one you're more excited about playing join the crew).  Sound good?


----------



## Fenris (Apr 19, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, Lar was the better fit in this one, I think.  Either works for DT, which is basically a Convocation that establishes an organisation for exploration and such, a mission-based game based in Eldiz that explores unknown planets, seeks out new life and new civilisations, and such.  Heck, if I do the in-character recruiting thing again, I see no reason why you can't try with both.  I'll pick X number to send on to the PCs in-game (in this case, there was a small enough number of you that I picked all the characters), and if both Lar and Else pass that cut, you'll be able to have two chances in-game as well (if both make it, we'll have whichever one you're more excited about playing join the crew).  Sound good?



Sounds good.


----------



## Bront (Apr 21, 2007)

Ooh, DT is picking up again?

Who's actualy left from that?  Did that sorta splinter off in 2 directions?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ooh, DT is picking up again?
> 
> Who's actualy left from that?  Did that sorta splinter off in 2 directions?



 FreeXenon seems to have dropped.  Most of the others definitely did.  Depending on if we have Thanee, we either only have you and unleashed, or we have the three of you: you, unleashed, and the third person whose character takes charge just like in SoM


----------



## Bront (Apr 21, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> FreeXenon seems to have dropped.  Most of the others definitely did.  Depending on if we have Thanee, we either only have you and unleashed, or we have the three of you: you, unleashed, and the third person whose character takes charge just like in SoM



Kirkesh would have taken charge if Talia turned over the boat to him


----------



## unleashed (Apr 21, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> FreeXenon seems to have dropped.  Most of the others definitely did.  Depending on if we have Thanee, we either only have you and unleashed, or we have the three of you: you, unleashed, and the third person whose character takes charge just like in SoM



Well, I would have played a more prominent part in the early running when Festy did all the talking, but I forgot to subscribe.  

As for DT, if Thanee isn't coming back, Fedowin will take over the ship.


----------



## Bront (Apr 21, 2007)

We're all doomed


----------



## unleashed (Apr 21, 2007)

Yep!


----------



## Fenris (Apr 21, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> We're all doomed




Sounds like a great time to join.


----------



## Bront (Apr 21, 2007)

Well, if Fedowin is the leader, that means Priya is the brains.... yup, we're screwed.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Well, if Fedowin is the leader, that means Priya is the brains.... yup, we're screwed.



 I'm sure Fedowin and Else would get along just _wonderfully_.


----------



## Bront (Apr 21, 2007)

Who's Else?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Who's Else?



 Fenris's other character--he just said it sounded like a great time to join   He'll be entering her into the re-recruiting thread for Destiny's Tears.


----------



## unleashed (Apr 21, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Well, if Fedowin is the leader, that means Priya is the brains.... yup, we're screwed.



Meh, Fedowin only needs to consult Priya on the theoretical stuff and advanced math... he's street smart and rather bright for a Rowaini.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 21, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Fenris's other character--he just said it sounded like a great time to join   He'll be entering her into the re-recruiting thread for Destiny's Tears.





Else is a very gentle soul. You should be nice to her, she's had a rough life and is very fragile.


----------

